# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Mayo 2011 +



## pipoapipo (1 May 2011)

pues eso......nuevamente me parece q nadie abrió el hilo del mes y como pasaba por aqui lo hago yo

dedico esta apertura a todos los foreros q postean en este hilo mensual y me dejan a mi abrirle por segunda vez consecutiva....... sin su dejadez no hubiera sido posible 

un recuerdo a todas las madres (desde el cariño  sin acritudes), en especial a la mia 

tb un recuerdo para todos aquellos foreros q han desaparecido o q apareciendo por burbuja.info postean en otros hilos antes q en este; ojala se acabe la manipulacion en las bolsas y el foro vuelva a tener el esplendor preterito

y un saludo al Sr. pollastre, que me dejo claro el otro dia con su comentario que me echa de menos (bueno, a mi acidos comentarios)  :XX:

p.d. si abro el hilo por tercer mes consecutivo me quedo con el hilo en propiedad? 

p.d.2 auto-pole


----------



## AssGaper (1 May 2011)

Puta incertidumbre del IBEX, me tiene un poco hasta los cojones.

¿Cómo lo veis? Llegaremos a los 11500? Esto es estadístico, ¿Hay más posibilidades de bajar a los 9999 o a los 11500? Estoy por situarme a cortos con el ibex en cuanto llegue a 10950


----------



## pipoapipo (1 May 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Puta incertidumbre del IBEX, me tiene un poco hasta los cojones.
> 
> ¿Cómo lo veis? Llegaremos a los 11500? Esto es estadístico, ¿Hay más posibilidades de bajar a los 9999 o a los 11500? Estoy por situarme a cortos con el ibex en cuanto llegue a 10950



en mi modesta opinion, hay gente de mas quilates en este sitio que te podra decir las cosas con mas acierto, si pasamos con ganas estos 10900-950 podemos ir a ver los maximos de 11200 o incluso algo mas..........esta semana sera decisiva........ si rompemos ponte largo q nos queda subida........ si ves q tonteamos o hay alguna señal de vuelta...... ponte corto pero rapido q no esperan 

la bolsa no es adelantarse a lo q pasara, es subirse a la ola : si todo lo fiamos a la intuicion o la adivinacion mejor q la bolsa es abrir un gabinete de esos q leen el futuro


----------



## bertok (1 May 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Puta incertidumbre del IBEX, me tiene un poco hasta los cojones.
> 
> ¿Cómo lo veis? Llegaremos a los 11500? Esto es estadístico, ¿Hay más posibilidades de bajar a los 9999 o a los 11500? Estoy por situarme a cortos con el ibex en cuanto llegue a 10950



Al chulibex le cuesta subirse a las alzas y en cambio en las bajadas siempre va en cabeza.

El gráfico diario es bastante elocuente si lo comparas con el SP, DAX, ....


----------



## pipoapipo (2 May 2011)

petardazo powered by osama ben laden


----------



## mc_toni (2 May 2011)

saludos chulibexianos!


----------



## Claca (2 May 2011)

Buenos días,

Gráfico de la estrella de la sesión, para ilustrar un poco el movimiento de medio plazo del valor:








Y recuerdo que hoy el SAN abona dividendo, de ahí el recorte.


----------



## Claca (2 May 2011)

Y venga, que hoy me siento generoso, uno de TRE:







Como ya comenté en su momento, no era momento de entrar en el valor. De momento está lateral, pero el peligro es evidente. Ese fibo 61% es importantísimo, porque de perderse activaría un doble techo (o caja lateral) que nos llevaría al origen del movimiento (y casualmente coincide con el objetivo del expansivo azul).


----------



## rafaxl (2 May 2011)

Coñe!!! el Nikkei ha cerrado ya en niveles preterremoticos. Que curioso como se olvidan las cosas.

Seguimos como siempre, los americanos van a hacer nuevos maximos hoy...


----------



## Nico (2 May 2011)

Vale!, tomando sitio y a ver si este mes movemos más la cosa !


----------



## rafaxl (2 May 2011)

Bueno chavales, ya se ve por donde van los tiros hoy... como todos los dias. Nos salva la bajada del brent que de momento se acerca a los 2 dolares.


----------



## pipoapipo (2 May 2011)

cuando el ibex se hace el remolon....... mala cosa (para ir largo)......... hoy esta condicionado por el dividendo del santander, pero mal caza la perrita.......


----------



## rafaxl (2 May 2011)

Upppp!!! que esto se nos pierde.

Seguimos ahi parados.


----------



## pyn (2 May 2011)

Parece que ni con la noticia de Bin Laden nos animamos, somos los únicos que no hemos hecho nuevos máximos y estamos bastante lejos y encima hoy con la "losa" del dividendo de SAN.


----------



## rafaxl (2 May 2011)

Vaya chute que le han metido al petroleo, y el oro que se da la vuelta.


----------



## rafaxl (2 May 2011)

Vaya apertura yanki...

Da miedo la grafica del brent:


----------



## pyn (2 May 2011)

Pedazo de volumen en el ibex, de hecho, creo que entre los participantes del hilo lo movemos.


----------



## atman (2 May 2011)

Lectura del analisto: "Los días de caidas continuadas de precios han finalizado". :8::8: :bla::bla: 

Pero si uno va al original, le encuentra algo más de sentido:
http://www.gmo.com/websitecontent/JGLetterALL_1Q11.pdf


----------



## atman (2 May 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Pedazo de volumen en el ibex, de hecho, creo que entre los participantes del hilo lo movemos.



Quire usted decir en "EL" participante del hilo. Venga, que salga... que le hacemos la ola... =^_^=


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 May 2011)

¿Alguien puede colgar las empresas del IBEX que repartían dividendos hoy además de SAN?
El diferencial entre futuro y contado ha sido importante. Fecha para tener en cuenta.

BTW, gratz a todos los que lleváis BKT


----------



## Claca (2 May 2011)

Tenemos ya divergencias bajistas en horario en el IBEX:







Hablo del corto plazo, con repercusiones en el mismo. Debemos vigilar la alcista verde en primera instancia, pues perderla supondría un deterioro que muy probablemente nos llevaría a recortar un poco, hasta la zona de soporte delimitada por los gaps.

En el mercado yanki el SP500 ha alcanzado durante la sesión los 1.370 que di como objetivo. Ahora toca dejar que el precio desarrolle con calma su siguiente movimiento.


----------



## musul (3 May 2011)

alguien sabe a que hora fue el anuncio de la merkel?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-en-renovables-para-apagar-las-nucleares.html


me extraña el ostiazo que se ha dado hoy camesa a pesar del anuncio. creeis que no tiene nada que rascar por esos lares? o es que lo que pasa en la bolsa de verdad no tiene que ver nada con la economia real  ?


----------



## atman (3 May 2011)

Ostras tú... lo de la plata de ayer... bajón de un 13% y posterior subidón de otro 10%. Alguien se hizo inmensamente rico... y a muchos se les habrá quedado cara de tontos.
"Yo no he sido, nadie me ha visto, no puede demostrarlo"

Por lo demás, me mantengo bajista en SP. 

Pregunta: ¿alguno de ustedes no se ha registrado todavía en el XTB trading cup? =^_^=
No será porque no le estén dando bombo al asunto. Evidentemente si MM y algún colega suyo se apuntan... ya ves las posibilidades que tenemos... pero en cualquier caso será divertido.

No hay más novedades en este frente.


----------



## Claca (3 May 2011)

Hoy el IBEX ha sido muy gentil en la apertura, permitiendo cortos baratísimos según se efectuaba el pull a la directriz. Un metesaca rápido siguiendo el comentario que dejé ayer.

Ahora BKT... Se ha comportado peor que sus hermanos mayores (un 6% desde mínimos cuando los grandes han subido un 10%), pero ahora, si el mercado quiere subir algo más, es probable que se alcancen todavía los 5,195. Por supuesto el objetivo teórico sigue siendo los 5,50, aunque no hay que evitar tener en cuenta que el mercado está como está. En cualquier caso es una operación muy tranquila con un stop clarísimo, lo cual se agradece.







Los 4,998 ya no deberían perderse, tal y como se ve en el gráfico. Si rompe el canal por arriba, alegría


----------



## Claca (3 May 2011)

... y si no se pierden los 10.800, el IBEX podría haber purgado ya las divergencias. El tema sigue complicado y hay que andarse con ojo, pero de momento, todo bajo control.


----------



## pipoapipo (3 May 2011)

puede q ya estemos rompiendo cosas......... el cierre de hoy dara mas info.........

p.d el dividendo del santander de ayer eran 23 centimos brutos,no? lo q sucede es q ya lo dan con la retencion....... es asi? (gracias a quien me responda  )


----------



## Claca (3 May 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> puede q ya estemos rompiendo cosas......... el cierre de hoy dara mas info.........
> 
> p.d el dividendo del santander de ayer eran 23 centimos brutos,no? lo q sucede es q ya lo dan con la retencion....... es asi? (gracias a quien me responda  )



Correcto, te lo dan limpio.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 May 2011)

para que no se diga, paso a saludar.

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/5sqI26mGZwM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

que no haya posteado aun ninguna de las vacas sagradas del hilo :ouch:

estaran en el caribe


----------



## pipoapipo (3 May 2011)

ayer parecia q estabamos ligeramente alcistas y hoy se va el caiman por la barranquilla...... asi no hay manera de especular en condiciones 

a ver si hace algun suelo q le aguante temporalmente o habra q inagurar la temporada de cortos nuevamente jeje


----------



## AssGaper (3 May 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ayer parecia q estabamos ligeramente alcistas y hoy se va el caiman por la barranquilla...... asi no hay manera de especular en condiciones
> 
> a ver si hace algun suelo q le aguante temporalmente o habra q inagurar la temporada de cortos nuevamente jeje



Es por eso que ultimamente me guio por la probabilidad.

Si te pones a cortos a 10900 cmo al final hice (la noticia de la muerte de binlande no fue tan relevante que digamos y eso ya me dio la señal para meterme a cortos a ese nivel del ibex a ver que no superabamos los 11000), tengo más perder comprando a 10900 en un mercado "alcista" que en lo que se ve ahora que a cortos. Viendo como esta la cosa, vendere a 10650. Meti 10 indices, de momento guay. Luego no se que pasara. Incertidumbre de cojones.


----------



## Abner (3 May 2011)

siguiéndoles desde la aplicación xa Android del Amado Líder. Está un poco apagado esto.
Ya queda menos para el día del Juicio Final. Veremos los niveles de Tonuel?


----------



## pipoapipo (3 May 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Es por eso que ultimamente me guio por la probabilidad.
> 
> Si te pones a cortos a 10900 cmo al final hice (la noticia de la muerte de binlande no fue tan relevante que digamos y eso ya me dio la señal para meterme a cortos a ese nivel del ibex a ver que no superabamos los 11000), tengo más perder comprando a 10900 en un mercado "alcista" que en lo que se ve ahora que a cortos. Viendo como esta la cosa, vendere a 10650. Meti 10 indices, de momento guay. Luego no se que pasara. Incertidumbre de cojones.



si cierra el hueco en 10760 y se vuelve, iremos a por los 11000 pero como siga bajando creo q caera plus ultra de 10650


----------



## rafaxl (3 May 2011)

Habemus rebotillo. A ver donde para.

Ya se estan calentando los americanos, a ver cuanto tardan aqui en reaccionar.


----------



## rafaxl (3 May 2011)

Nada... por encima de los 10800. No hay nada que ver...

Mas verde que rojo :bla::bla:::


----------



## rafaxl (3 May 2011)

Se puede saber por que a estas horas todos los dias el petroleo recupera todo o casi todo lo perdido en la mañana??

Como por ejemplo:







Atense los cinturones que comienza el vuelo.


----------



## rafaxl (3 May 2011)

Bueno ya esta, los americanos a cero. Hoy han tardado 5 minutos, demasiado.


----------



## donpepito (3 May 2011)

ZELTIA, un buen corto a tiempo.

J&J pasa de ellos en USA.


----------



## Claca (3 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Tenemos ya divergencias bajistas en horario en el IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo según lo previsto:







Por el momento no tenemos un giro consumado, ya que los soportes más relevantes de corto plazo aguantan.


----------



## rafaxl (3 May 2011)

Buenas tardes hamijos!!

Como veis el tema?? a estas horas el ibex baja 100 puntos, es para asustar o realmente quieren tirarlo?


----------



## rafaxl (3 May 2011)

Y ole, lo de siempre en usa, arreon parriba que te crio y olvidamos todo.

A ver que hacen en esta ultima media hora.

Por cierto ahora se anuncia el paquete de medidas para Portugal.

Edito: vaya vaya, confirman los malditos americanos lo de siempre.


----------



## rafaxl (3 May 2011)

12800 pasados en el DJI y tomando color verde con dos pelotas, como iban a bajar los yankis...? valientes hijos de puta.

Ale os dejo que estoy harto del rollo ya.

Agures.


----------



## pipoapipo (3 May 2011)

cuando vi hace una hora como caia USA se me pusieron los huevos de corbata  menos mal q tito bernake cuida de los q vamos largos


----------



## Claca (4 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hoy el IBEX ha sido muy gentil en la apertura, permitiendo cortos baratísimos según se efectuaba el pull a la directriz. Un metesaca rápido siguiendo el comentario que dejé ayer.
> 
> Ahora BKT... Se ha comportado peor que sus hermanos mayores (un 6% desde mínimos cuando los grandes han subido un 10%), pero ahora, si el mercado quiere subir algo más, es probable que se alcancen todavía los 5,195. Por supuesto el objetivo teórico sigue siendo los 5,50, aunque no hay que evitar tener en cuenta que el mercado está como está. En cualquier caso es una operación muy tranquila con un stop clarísimo, lo cual se agradece.
> 
> ...



Análisis ok 

Quién quiera realizar plusvis, ya tiene un 6% desde que dije que era un buen precio para entrar.


----------



## Stuyvesant (4 May 2011)

¿Napalm? ienso:


----------



## pipoapipo (4 May 2011)

con el color q han pillado hoy las bolsas europeas y aqui nadie feliz, ni pidiendo certificados, ni mentando a la madre de bernake,....

nos van a confundir con un tanatorio.....


----------



## Wbuffete (4 May 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> con el color q han pillado hoy las bolsas europeas y aqui nadie feliz, ni pidiendo certificados, ni mentando a la madre de bernake,....
> 
> nos van a confundir con un tanatorio.....



No han confundido con un muerto ni a Bin Laden,y nos van a confundir aqui...

El dinero huele a cortos y el triángulo a largos.Hasta que no vea más claridad,no puedo entrar.No tengo tiempo para intradía.
A ver si puedo batir otra vez el IPC
S2


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2011)

Abner dijo:


> siguiéndoles desde la aplicación xa Android del Amado Líder. Está un poco apagado esto.
> Ya queda menos para el día del Juicio Final. Veremos los niveles de Tonuel?



no le quepa duda... 8:




estos niveles del ibex me dan retortijones... ehhh


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2011)

Están comprando a patadas los usanos


----------



## pollastre (4 May 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> con el color q han pillado hoy las bolsas europeas y aqui nadie feliz, ni pidiendo certificados, ni mentando a la madre de bernake,....
> 
> nos van a confundir con un tanatorio.....



Corren malos tiempos para la lírica, según parece ::

A ver si termino con algunas cosillas aquí y allá que me tienen bastante liado últimamente, y le dedico una oda. Últimamente le veo un poco desanimado


----------



## atman (5 May 2011)

Hoy el SP le cogió miedo (bueno serán más bien ganas) al 1340 y rebotó antes de llegar, pero tranquilos que mañana vuelve a por él... la duda será ir liquidando cortos, pensando en la rotura al alza de la resistencia que viene dibujando desde máximos, o ampliar posición pensando en un fracaso del ataque con el objetivo muuuy abajo... yo me inclino por la segunda... pero con cuidado.


----------



## Claca (5 May 2011)

SP500:







Había escrito una parrada y se ha borrado por mi torpeza >: ( 

El gráfico se explica solo. Si aumenta la volatilidad y no puede con el techo del canal, es muy probable que meta un buen recorte, mientras, la directriz verde podría servir de soporte dinámico, por lo que los cortos han de vigilar si todavía resiste. El SP500 suele congestionar antes de validar un techo y, por el momento, sólo hemos visto un recorte del 2%.


----------



## atman (5 May 2011)

Zuloman, vuelva que en Renta4 le echan de menos.... =^_^=

Renta-4-redujo-un-4-su-beneficio-neto-hasta-marzo.html


----------



## Goodbye (5 May 2011)

¿Habeis visto esto de La Carta de la Bolsa?

Joer...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/222682-no-tiene-desperdicio-sobre-la-estafa-de-las-bolsas.html




> Suelo comer de pascuas a ramos con P.E. uno de los gestores más activos de la Bolsa española. O como él dice "fui uno de los más activos, ahora no, ahora no hay nada que rascar, ni yo ni los que aún seguimos vivos en estas lides. Mira las cifras de las sociedades de Bolsa y lo comprobarás. Esto hace mucho tiempo que acabó, pero negamos lo evidente". Hicimos, como siempre, un repaso general a la situación, pero a mí me preocupaba, en este caso concreto, la posición del inversor final, el inversor privado en la Bolsa española, en un momento en que los índices vuelan o parecen volar. P.E. fue tajante: "No existe (el inversor final). Lleva más de tres años desaparecido..."
> 
> “...Unos mantienen posiciones bajo mínimos, están atrapados, no tuvieron la valentía de vender con pérdidas. Otros, salieron del mercado sin un euro en el bolsillo. En la Bolsa española el inversor final no existe. Los cuartos (los euros) se los siguen jugando cuatro grandes gestores, cuatro cajas de ahorros, dos o tres bancos nacionales y, eso sí, media docena de fondos y bancos buitres extranjeros, que siempre están al acecho como lo demuestra el hecho de que por cada euro que se mueve en el mercado continuo 60 céntimos provienen del extranjero…”
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2011)

A los buenos días!

Cuanto tiempo sin escribir por aquí 

La verdad es que he estado medio de vacaciones, aunque dentro del mercado, y dedicado más que nada a reflotar un proyecto que inicié hace unos años, aunque no tiene que ver con la bolsa.

Espero tener el proyecto terminado en poco tiempo y volveré por aquí con normalidad a dar algo de guerra como siempre.


----------



## pollastre (5 May 2011)

Hay mucho "dinosaurio" suelto en este negocio, que quisiera que las cosas volvieran a ser como hace 15 años; me hace gracia cuando uno de estos sale a la palestra y dice "esto no es verdadero mercado, cuando vuelva el mercado de verdad, entonces será el momento de entrar".

Lo que estos señores querrían es que el mercado volviera a ser una sucesión de trends sin mayor historia ni complicación (se ha jodido mayo con las flores) como lo era hace años, donde, como le dije ya una vez al Capitán Zuloman, hasta un chimpancé era capaz de operar en tendencia. 

Si te vas un poco más lejos y hablas con algún antiguo pit trader, te contará también con añoranza sus años de gritos y peleas en la década de los 80, antes de que las ECN llegaran y convirtieran sus puestos de trabajo en una reliquia del pasado.

Un poco más atrás aún, si hablas con un _specialist_ (antiguo nombre para los MM de carne y hueso, antes de que el matching de oferta y demanda pasaran a hacerlo ordenadores) te dirá también aquello de "those were *the* days!", y no la "mierda que tenemos ahora, que no es mercado ni nada" (me suena de algo).

Esto parece una obviedad, pero es que la gente no termina de enterarse: el mercado es el que es, y es soberano; en cada momento evoluciona y se adapta a unas condiciones, y la gente puede evolucionar y adaptarse a él, o sentarse a llorar en un rincón recordando aquellos maravillosos años de vino y rosas, la gloria dorada de finales de los 80 con las luces de neón, los trajes Miami Vice color pastel y los Testarossa pegando acelerones, conducidos por los que, entonces, no se quejaban de que el "mercado no fuera mercado".




Goodbye dijo:


> ¿Habeis visto esto de La Carta de la Bolsa?
> 
> Joer...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/222682-no-tiene-desperdicio-sobre-la-estafa-de-las-bolsas.html


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 May 2011)

Goodbye dijo:


> ¿Habeis visto esto de La Carta de la Bolsa?
> 
> Joer...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/222682-no-tiene-desperdicio-sobre-la-estafa-de-las-bolsas.html



A mi modo de ver, y ya lo he repetido unas cuantas veces y creo que el estado del hilo lo demuestra, desde que pasó el vencimiento de marzo el Ibex está raro no, rarísimo.

Se nota un buitreo de ir a joder hasta al último mono del mercado que indica que se tienen que estar comiendo los mocos y que aquí quedan cuatro gatos.


----------



## pollastre (5 May 2011)

Mulderrrrr... también tú has huído del hilo, eh, truhán? 

Et tu, Brute! 





Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Cuanto tiempo sin escribir por aquí
> 
> ...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 May 2011)

.
HAY que rendirse a la evidencia:

El IBEX lo movía zuloman, hasta que no vuelva no hay nada que rascar.

Ahora en serio, es que el IBEX es de chiste. Hace dos meses me pasé a operar en el Futuro EuroStoxx-50 y, puede haber sido suerte, y es un periodo muy corto para comparar, pero el R/R ratio y el porcentaje de operaciones buenas es sustancialmente mejor. De repente parece que hasta haces mejor AT.

Así es difícil que vuelva a tocar el IBEX.

Algo comentó Pollastre al respecto, que he tenido muy en cuenta.


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Mulderrrrr... también tú has huído del hilo, eh, truhán?
> 
> Et tu, Brute!



No he huido, sigo leyéndolo todos los días, pero estoy totalmente volcado en mi actual empeño, cuando afloje un poco el ritmo estaré por aquí como siempre.

No, no he huido.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 May 2011)

¿Es normal llevar dos meses y medio con la cuenta bailando 1000 euros arriba 1000 euros abajo sin poder sacarle ni un euro al mercado?

Es que es exactamente lo que Zulo me dijo que me iba a pasar.

Creo que sus palabras fueron algo así: "con la cuenta bailando del verde al rojo una y otra vez sin sacar nada en claro".

Zulo, vuelve, coñe.


----------



## Abner (5 May 2011)

Sé que aquí nunca hablamos de fundamentales, pero si tuviera que hacer de gurú-profeta (ay, que me LOL), mi análisis de lo que está pasando, lo que veo, que no lo están publicando en los mass-media para la gente menos enteradilla, son compras brutales de oro, plata, commodities, chicha de verdad por parte de paises enteros como China, que ya ha dicho que ha vendido 2 billones (de los nuestros) de dólares, supongo que a cambio de oro y tierras raras y cosas así. Aparte de que ya no les compran más deuda. Los usanos saben que se les acaba el chollo del dólar, y la FED se dedica a meter dólares de mentira en la Bolsa y en la propia deuda del país. 

Esto no puede acabar bien.
El inversor pequeño no tiene pasta para estar engañado en Bolsa, y el inversor grande, me parece que está viendo que esto va a reventar en cualquier momento. ¿Burbuja de derivados estallando?

Ademas, si se desencadena una crisis de deuda con un sinpa de los PIGS, y un sinpa de los usanos, o si acaso la ruptura del patrón del dólar, me imagino que las consecuencias en las Bolsas iban a ser cuando menos muy caóticas.

Estoy desconectado de datos. ¿Alguien tiene datos de los volúmenes que hay ahora mismo en la Bolsa (la de aquí y la de fuera? ¿Han estado decreciendo los 2 últimos meses?


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 May 2011)

que pensais de entrar en bankinter, teniendo encuenta la corrección que esta teniendo hoy?????????


----------



## pipoapipo (5 May 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que pensais de entrar en bankinter, teniendo encuenta la corrección que esta teniendo hoy?????????



para mi aun queda correccion creo q mucho de la subida q tuvo era por lo de los bonos q emitio + un ibex bajista = caidas, pero claca te dira mejor, q seguia este valor


----------



## Claca (5 May 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que pensais de entrar en bankinter, teniendo encuenta la corrección que esta teniendo hoy?????????



Ayer se alcanzó el objetivo que tenía para la entrada que hice en el valor y de hecho comenté que ya se podían realizar plusvalías, yo me salí entonces por profit cuando volvió a meterse en el canal (lo había roto ligeramente por arriba). El último comentario que hice antes de eso fue este:



Claca dijo:


> Hoy el IBEX ha sido muy gentil en la apertura, permitiendo cortos baratísimos según se efectuaba el pull a la directriz. Un metesaca rápido siguiendo el comentario que dejé ayer.
> 
> Ahora BKT... Se ha comportado peor que sus hermanos mayores (un 6% desde mínimos cuando los grandes han subido un 10%), pero ahora, si el mercado quiere subir algo más, es probable que se alcancen todavía los 5,195. Por supuesto el objetivo teórico sigue siendo los 5,50, aunque no hay que evitar tener en cuenta que el mercado está como está. En cualquier caso es una operación muy tranquila con un stop clarísimo, lo cual se agradece.
> 
> ...



El mínimo de hoy lo han efectuado muy cerquita del punto de stop que mencionaba, no creo que sea por casualidad. Ahora bien, cuando se entra en un valor hay que tener muy claro por qué nos metemos en él y cuándo saldremos, ya sea con los bolsillos llenos o con la cartera un poco más vacía. El objetivo práctico que tenía para BKT se cumplió ya, hablamos de un 6% en dos semanas, en este caso, para mí, toca estar fuera. ¿Se puede estar dentro? Bueno, mientras no pierda esos 4,998 en horario, sí, pero yo ya no tutelo este viaje...

Decidas lo que decidas, una cosa hay que tener muy clara, nunca debemos encariñarnos de una acción y buscar en ella amor recurrente, porque, si las mujeres ya nos hacen sufrir, no veas lo doloroso que puede resultar un valor en época menstrual


----------



## Abner (5 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ayer se alcanzó el objetivo que tenía para la entrada que hice en el valor y de hecho comenté que ya se podían realizar plusvalías, yo me salí entonces por profit cuando volvió a meterse en el canal (lo había roto ligeramente por arriba). El último comentario que hice antes de eso fue este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Halaaaa, verás como se pase por aquí la Aído, te va a caer la del pulpo por machista y retrógado


----------



## Claca (5 May 2011)

Importante esta parada en el IBEX, o rebote o más caídas...


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 May 2011)

bankinter a cuanto vuelve a estar bien para entrar????? creo que esta bajada del petroleo le esta dando alas a iberia..... espero siga así


----------



## pipoapipo (5 May 2011)

para mi, el ibex tiene aun un tramo de caida..... solo con el dividendo de telefonica ya son unos 80 puntos menos mañana........ si quiere el ibex se puede ir perfectamente a 10400 +/-


----------



## Claca (5 May 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> bankinter a cuanto vuelve a estar bien para entrar????? creo que esta bajada del petroleo le esta dando alas a iberia..... espero siga así



¿Pero entrar para qué? A ver si me explico, yo miro gráficos, me dan exactamente igual los fundamentales, y desde esta lógica la mejor señal de compra es que el precio siga subiendo mostrando fortaleza, por lo que BKT estaría mejor por encima de los 5 euros que por debajo. Repito, no hay que casarse con ningún valor.

Con las últimas sesiones modifico una de las directrices del primer análisis que colgué y nos sale algo así:







Lo dicho, mejor por encima de los 5 que por debajo. El planteamiento de fondo sigue siendo el mismo (objetivo teórico 5,50), y para mi seguirá pesando más el canal bajista que el canal alcista sobre el cual el precio parece apoyarse ahora, lo digo por si alguien ha leido en alguna parte que BKT va a revalorizarse un montonazo por ciento y por eso es imprescindible tenerlas en cartera.

AIG... yo mismo estaba largo, pero ajusté demasiado la entrada y me sacaron:







Si no pierde los mínimos de ayer, hay buenas perspectivas de llegar hasta la zona de resistencia (doble suelo, el recorte de ayer parece un pull). Ahí sería zona de venta, aunque habría que ver cómo llega si logra alcanzar ese nivel.

Un saludo


----------



## Claca (5 May 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Halaaaa, verás como se pase por aquí la Aído, te va a caer la del pulpo por machista y retrógado



¿La Aído? ¿Eso es una mujer? ¿Pero entonces cómo va a decirme nada si como hombre que soy no le doy permiso para hablarme? o

PD: Qué bueno ver movimiento en el hilo :_ )

PD2: A todo esto me suena que por estas fechas algunos usuarios deben estar a puntito de ser papis. A ver si pueden decir algo.


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2011)

Petroleo WTI por debajo de 100$.

¿como explicarán esto los perroflautas del peak oil?


----------



## mcd (5 May 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ........¿como explicarán esto los perroflautas del peak oil?



o mas mejor, ¿que diran los amigos de la inflacion en materias primas?


----------



## atman (5 May 2011)

Desde luego no esperaba que el SP cerrara hoy el gap de apertura, pero he aprovechado para un vete-y-ven, el "ven" no ha venido todavía, pero llegará pronto porque no quiero ampliar mucho más cortos. Si me sale bien, ya le voy a sacar una tajadita y si me sale mal pues... no hará falta llamar al forense.

Edito: Tengo cosas que hacer. Voy a dejar orden de cierre en 35. A ver donde estamos cuando vuelva...


----------



## Pepitoria (5 May 2011)

Los que vayan largos en petroleo no tienen dedos ya


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Petroleo WTI por debajo de 100$.
> 
> ¿como explicarán esto los perroflautas del peak oil?




el mundo se acaba y tal tal...


----------



## atman (5 May 2011)

atman, twelve points
atman, douze points

=^_^=

Y mire que tuve tentaciones de ponerlo en 32 e incluso en 30 para cerrar el siguiente gap pendiente, pero mejor pájaro en mano que burro volando.


----------



## Claca (5 May 2011)

atman dijo:


> atman, twelve points
> atman, douze points
> 
> =^_^=
> ...



Jrande :Aplauso:


----------



## Claca (5 May 2011)

El brent debería empezar a frenar, no creo que baje de los 100, pero hay que esperar, que de momento la leche es muy vertical. Al cierre cuelgo un gráfico para ilustrar un poco el tema, porque yo lo sigo sólo de pasada y ni me entero de lo que hace día a día, sólo lo miro cuando alguien lo comenta explícitamente.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿La Aído? ¿Eso es una mujer? ¿Pero entonces cómo va a decirme nada si como hombre que soy no le doy permiso para hablarme? o
> 
> PD: Qué bueno ver movimiento en el hilo :_ )
> 
> PD2: A todo esto me suena que por estas fechas algunos usuarios deben estar a puntito de ser papis. A ver si pueden decir algo.



Gracias por acordarse señor Claca.
Aquí ando, el lunes hago 8 meses, que largo se hace esto madre mía... los demás papis están desaparecidos, estarán preparando el nido.


----------



## Misterio (5 May 2011)

La leche vertical del petróleo seguramente sea una leche horizontal en las gasolineras.


----------



## debianita (5 May 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Gracias por acordarse señor Claca.
> Aquí ando, el lunes hago 8 meses, que largo se hace esto madre mía... los demás papis están desaparecidos, estarán preparando el nido.




Ya queda poco Pecata, la carga es pesada pero merce la pena  Es como pillar unos cortos en 11k del Ibex, marean un poco, pero sabes que saldrá bien :baba: Tu pecatita parece que nacerá unos días antes que mi debianito, tendremos que entrar con todo lo gordo para el vencimiento de junio :XX: (corto, of course : )


----------



## rafaxl (5 May 2011)

Vaya peponismo hay ahora en america no?? mañana se soluciona esto con un pepinazo parriba ::.

Hasta mas ver.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 May 2011)

Esto lo arreglamos a golpe de helicoptero

Go Bernie Go!!


----------



## Claca (6 May 2011)

Yankis:













Aunque perforado en intra, cierre en el soporte dinámico (segmento rojo, me he olvidado de cambiar el color) en sendos índices.

Y cómo refleja el VIX estos últimos movimientos:







Frenazo en seco en los máximos anteriores habiendo cumplido el doble suelo. Veremos...


----------



## Claca (6 May 2011)

IBEX:







Si lo han hecho una vez, pueden hacerlo otra. Si no se desmadra y sigue la congestión, puede ser una oportunidad de compra.


----------



## atman (6 May 2011)

Llevamos 4 días de bajada en el SP hoy, cada vez con más volumen. El RSI está cerca de la sobreventa (pero no ha entrado) y el estocástico hace mínimos crecientes... y está esa última vela horaria... Yo apuesto por un rebote (no muy grande, lo suficiente para asustar a alguno) para enjuagar un poco el tablero y luego a probar nuevos mínimos. El siguiente gap pte. está entre 1319 y 12. Pero antes vigilo el 1323-25.

Mantengo mi posición corta intacta, pero con mejor disposición gracias al pellizco de hoy.


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 May 2011)

ayer me la jugué poniendome largo en DPTR :fiufiu:, a ver que pasa y sigo largo en AIG :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 May 2011)

fuera de AIG con un 6% y dentro en bankinter.....


----------



## rafaxl (6 May 2011)

Bestial nueva caida del petroleo, casi 5 dolares.

Carpatos comenta en su web que un tipo del BCE dice que no se han entendido las palabras de Trichet y deja la puerta abierta a una posible subida de tipos en junio...


----------



## rafaxl (6 May 2011)

Vaya festival se estan pegando, hoy toca recuperar todo lo perdido, excepto en el ibex... para variar a su pedo (le pesa telefonica).

El oro subiendo 10 dolares...::

Ha salido trichet corriendo a frenar el descalabro, que no queda bien de cara a la galeria.


----------



## rafaxl (6 May 2011)

Bienvenido Mr. Verde. Ya estamos en empalmada total.

Los yankis se van de madre. Esto es una casa de putas inoperable.

Manguerazos del bce y el san parriba.


----------



## Claca (6 May 2011)

GOLD:







Fuerte corrección, de momento sin excesiva relevancia.


----------



## rafaxl (6 May 2011)

Buen viaje amigos. Todo verdisimo y el petroleo se ha dado la vuelta a verde tambien. 

Volatilidad no, lo siguiente.

Empleo de eeuu +244.000, inexplicable si lleva 3 semanas subiendo su paro...

Por desgracia recuperaran todo lo perdido esta semana e incluso mas...

Adios.


----------



## rafaxl (6 May 2011)

Cuando abran los yankis esto puede ser un polvorin. En fin, mas mierda y mas dinero fresco.

Me explique alguien como creando puestos les sube la tasa de paro de 8,8% a 9%?? y encima lo celebran.


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2011)

Vamos a celebrar el YUP YUP DAY, inverse mode del CRASH DAY....

XD


----------



## rafaxl (6 May 2011)

donpepito dijo:


> Vamos a celebrar el YUP YUP DAY, inverse mode del CRASH DAY....
> 
> XD



De momento los malnacidos americanos ya recuperan mas de lo que perdieron ayer. De vuelta a los 12800?, el dax tambien recupera el copon, esto es una casa de putas.

Lo que dice carpatos:



> Creación de empleo no agrícola sube 244.000, cuando se esperaba 186.000, la cifra del mes anterior se revisa de 216.000 a 221.000, la del anterior de 194.000 a 235.000.
> 
> Creación de empleo privado que es lo que más se mira sube 268.000 frente a los 200.000 esperados. Creación de empleo del gobierno baja 24.000.
> 
> ...


----------



## rafaxl (6 May 2011)

Carpatos dijo:


> JP Morgan [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Acaba de asegurar que ha tenido cero días de pérdidas haciendo trading en el primer trimestre, con media diaria de beneficios de 112 millones. ¿Aún cree usted que no hay leones y gacelas? ¿Aún cree que se puede uno meter en el mercado sin formación teniendo en cuenta que hay gente que con razón o sin razón consigue cosas así? ¿Aún cree usted que exagero con lo de las maquinitas?El mercado es una jungla, y hay leones que si pueden nos tragarán la cabeza de un bocado. Impresionante esta cifra, y ojo que veo a más bancos que están publicando cifras parecidas, ahora Bank of America, otro de cero días de pérdidas. Cada uno que piense lo que quiera, para bien o para mal, pero es lo que hay, y o nos adaptamos o nos comen.



Despues de esto es como para poner un pepino nuclear en medio de eeuu y volarlo todo por los aires.


----------



## rafaxl (6 May 2011)

Otro saltito mas, 150 puntitos de subida en el dji y ya a por los 100 en el ibex. Esto es la repolla señoes.

Me piro a pasar la tarde por ahi porque me encabrono que da gusto con toda esta mierda.


----------



## cipote (6 May 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Otro saltito mas, 150 puntitos de subida en el dji y ya a por los 100 en el ibex. Esto es la repolla señoes.
> 
> Me piro a pasar la tarde por ahi porque me encabrono que da gusto con toda esta mierda.



no te hagas mala sangre compañero, el "nomercado" no se lo merece, apaga la pantalla y pasea, que para lo que hay que ver...salu2!


----------



## CondeBCN (6 May 2011)

Os dejo un post con los usuarios pillados en el estallido de la burbuja de la plata.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...habran-arruinado-con-el-uso-de-derivados.html


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 May 2011)

CondeBCN dijo:


> Os dejo un post con los usuarios pillados en el estallido de la burbuja de la plata.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...habran-arruinado-con-el-uso-de-derivados.html



Estás tú listo, la mitad de los talibanes de la plata que mencionas y con los que seguro discutías seguro que iban cortos en plata hasta las orejas, el más tonto hace relojes.

Otros, en cambio, seguro que se creían el cuento del principio al fin.

Una cosa que distingue a los foreros de este hilo es que no solo van cortos o largos según sople el viento sino que NO SE CREEN NADA DE NADA, es decir, ni están enamorados del petróleo, ni del euro/usd, ni del Ibex, ni del SP ni de ningún subyacente.

Aquí no encontrarás enamorados del subyacente.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2011)

JO JO

En la OPEP se ve "ideal" una caída del crudo hasta los 90 dólares - 3045572 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 May 2011)

Mira qué curioso, en el SP he visto una entrada gorda contra resistencia a las 17:15 y en el Ibex creo que han comprado en subasta.

Puede haber cienes y cienes de muertes, veremos qué pasa, en principio apunta a la mil veces repetida historia de recuperación fulminante tras un susto, ya veremos.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2011)

Locura total

Grecia quiere abandonar el euro, según el diario alemán Spiegel - 3045874 - elEconomista.es


----------



## pipoapipo (6 May 2011)

a mi me da la sensacion q algo gordo se esta cocinando.......... no se si sera lo de grecia, preparar todo para una Q2 bis con los reditos de la Q2 o una Q3,...... pero la volatilidad de los ultimos dias, con los movimientos tan locos en las materias primas, en las divisas........ no se, realmente o estan preparando algo muy gordo o los leones estan pillando las plusvalias de los ultimos años para ir poniendose cortos o algo asi

a nadie mas le parece todo esto raro o mejor me lo hago mirar ::?(a rafaxl se q si )


----------



## atman (6 May 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Cuando abran los yankis esto puede ser un polvorin. En fin, mas mierda y mas dinero fresco.
> 
> Me explique alguien como creando puestos les sube la tasa de paro de 8,8% a 9%?? y encima lo celebran.



Esa me la sé, esa me la sé.... empleamos a 244.000 parados, pero anotamos a 424.000 nuevos demandantes de empleo. COnclusión, creamos un montón de empleos mientras el paro sigue subiendo. Razón: el empleo "viejo" se destruye a un ritmo mayor de lo que el sistema es capaz de crear "nuevo" empleo. 

BUeno... eso es lo que pone el libro... claro... la realidad? pues que nos inventamos los datos según nos hace falta. Total ya los corregiremos el mes que viene y el otro...


----------



## atman (6 May 2011)

Respecto al Sp... recuerden que les avisé ayer del tironcito. Aunque confieso que el arreón ha sido un pelín más de lo que pensaba tampoco es nada grave. Si se fijan, el VIX no bajó tanto como cabría esperar con esa subida y ya está en los niveles del cierre de ayer. Lo malo de esto es que nos hemos saltado demasiado la resistencia y ahora yo diría que vamos a caer con más calma, salvo nuevo susto... 

Tengo un mini-corto en 1349 y no sé si guardarlo o cerrarlo...

Edito: Bueno si me lo ponen así... la vendo ¿que quieren? Para la caida seria ya tengo lo otro...

Another twelve points! pero esta vez txikis...


----------



## Abner (6 May 2011)

Reunión de emergencia de los ministros de economía y su staff en Luxemburgo. Judgement day is coming.

O aprovechando que ahora están echando Juego de tronos.... Winter is coming


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 May 2011)

me paso a saludar para que no se olviden de mi 

Y atentos a esos diecisietemiles


----------



## pecata minuta (7 May 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> me paso a saludar para que no se olviden de mi
> 
> Y atentos a esos diecisietemiles



Menudo avatar de spammer te has colocado... :ouch::ouch:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 May 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Menudo avatar de spammer te has colocado... :ouch::ouch:



bueno, un poco por publicidad, por que negarlo  y un poco por que cuando abro hilos parece que hay muchos que no se han enterado de mi profesion, sobre todo los mas nuevos, y hacen comentarios de que de donde saco los datos etc etc .

D todos modos si veo que los foreros protestan lo cambio y andando :no: , a juzgar por el numero de pisos que he alquilado/vendido a gente del foro ( cero patatero ) no creo que sea una publicidad muy efectiva ::


----------



## spheratu (8 May 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> bueno, un poco por publicidad, por que negarlo  y un poco por que cuando abro hilos parece que hay muchos que no se han enterado de mi profesion, sobre todo los mas nuevos, y hacen comentarios de que de donde saco los datos etc etc .
> 
> D todos modos si veo que los foreros protestan lo cambio y andando :no: , a juzgar por el numero de pisos que he alquilado/vendido a gente del foro ( cero patatero ) no creo que sea una publicidad muy efectiva ::



Hoyga,si ustec opera en barcelona,estaría encantado en alquilarle un pisito,que ando buscando uno a precio razonable.


----------



## stiff upper lip (8 May 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> bueno, un poco por publicidad, por que negarlo  y un poco por que cuando abro hilos parece que hay muchos que no se han enterado de mi profesion, sobre todo los mas nuevos, y hacen comentarios de que de donde saco los datos etc etc .
> 
> D todos modos si veo que los foreros protestan lo cambio y andando :no: , a juzgar por el numero de pisos que he alquilado/vendido a gente del foro ( cero patatero ) no creo que sea una publicidad muy efectiva ::



La culpa es tuya por venir a vender condones al convento


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 May 2011)

spheratu dijo:


> Hoyga,si ustec opera en barcelona,estaría encantado en alquilarle un pisito,que ando buscando uno a precio razonable.



Lastima pero no, yo robo, digo, trabajo en Madrid, Vigo y Tenerife 



stiff upper lip dijo:


> La culpa es tuya por venir a vender condones al convento



Creo que tendria mas exito que vendiendo pisos a burbujistas


----------



## pollastre (8 May 2011)

tsk tsk..... si es que a la gente le gusta llamar a la puerta de los problemas...

... fíte tú, estos inversores "a largo", que mantienen sus posiciones durante más de 120 segundos... mira que se lo tengo dicho ::::



CondeBCN dijo:


> Os dejo un post con los usuarios pillados en el estallido de la burbuja de la plata.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...habran-arruinado-con-el-uso-de-derivados.html


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 May 2011)

el ibex un 1.53% abajo y nadie dice nada....... o a pillado muy por sorpresa al gacelerio o estais totalmente hastiados de la bolsa de ejpain


----------



## rafaxl (9 May 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> el ibex un 1.53% abajo y nadie dice nada....... o a pillado muy por sorpresa al gacelerio o estais totalmente hastiados de la bolsa de ejpain



Yo creo que lo segundo jejejej.

Por cierto habeis visto las meterias que subidon hoy?? el crudo sube mas de 2 dolares y medio, la plata 1.5, el oro ... ¿que futuro le veis a este rebote materiaprimil??


----------



## twetter (9 May 2011)

venga vamos que esto se esta calentado.


----------



## Claca (9 May 2011)

IBEX:

Semanal:







Diario:


----------



## Claca (9 May 2011)

...y en horario acumula divergencias alcistas importantes.


----------



## Abner (9 May 2011)

Claca:4334995 dijo:


> ...y en horario acumula divergencias alcistas importantes.



Miedito que da el chicharribex


----------



## pipoapipo (9 May 2011)

el 10400 es la clave, puede ser sitio de vuelta, pero aun no quieren despegar....... quizas a los demas mercados les quede aun algo de bajada.........


----------



## pipoapipo (9 May 2011)

claca, por cierto, en los mercados SP500 y DAX (son como dos gemelos) ves ya la vuelta o cuanto mas crees q pueden bajar? al 1314-1319?


----------



## Claca (9 May 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> claca, por cierto, en los mercados SP500 y DAX (son como dos gemelos) ves ya la vuelta o cuanto mas crees q pueden bajar? al 1314-1319?



Estaba con la siesta, perdona. No sigo esos índices como para poder dar niveles con garantías, pero en general no sería de extrañar que siguieremos para arriba dados los niveles sobre los cuales se efectuaron los mínimos, pero ya te digo, como no hago un seguimiento a tiempo real, no puedo asegurar nada en estos momentos ni dar referencias claras.

En el caso del IBEX, si veo ya una gran probabilidad de giro si aguantan los 300 (zona de influencia, nada al tick), porque la estructura del movimiento bajista es muy ordenada, las divergencias, el RSI en semanal...

Por cierto:



Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









La sesión del viernes sí parecía apuntar a una trampa como la de la última vez, pero el hueco de hoy es de los que dicen "cerrar largos". Cuando un hueco coincide con una directriz, yo me lo creo.

En este gráfico se aprecian las divergencias que comentaba y como, pese a todo, la caída está siendo controlada.


----------



## Wbuffete (9 May 2011)

Buenas tardes.Pa dentro


Spoiler



Abierto largo de Ibex en 10398 SL ceñido



Hasta luego chiquetes!!


----------



## rafaxl (9 May 2011)

Parece que quieren intentar algo. Por cierto ni me habia enterado de que han bajado los de S&P el rating de grecia...


----------



## brubruboom (9 May 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Lastima pero no, yo robo, digo, trabajo en Madrid, Vigo y Tenerife
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que tendria mas exito que vendiendo pisos a burbujistas



Ponte a trabajar so vago.


----------



## rafaxl (9 May 2011)

Super rebote del petroleo, que cojones pasa hoy?? esta todo mas que raro...::


----------



## Yo2k1 (9 May 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Super rebote del petroleo, que cojones pasa hoy?? esta todo mas que raro...::



Solo hoy? Yo de esto no se mucho, mas bien nada, lo que os voy leyendo a vosotros, pero llevamos unos dias, entre las bolsas, la plata, el petroleo, etc, etc, los rumores de si Grecia abandona el euro, sino lo abandona, si restructura, si le bajan los intereses, el Euro el otro dia baja, ahora que se oye mas el problema de Grecia, ya no baja, etc.
Estas son las cosas que te hacen pensar que hay algo de fondo preparandose, algo gordo, aunque luego, pues nada, al final, casi nunca pasa nada y son mas nuestras visiones algo "pesimistas", pero si, la verdad es que esta todo muy raro.
Habra que volver al "moriremos cien veces" y al "sera en octubre". Pero si, raro, si que esta


----------



## Wbuffete (9 May 2011)

Bueno,con un poco de suerte me habré posicionado bien.
En cuanto haga cuatro perras me tiro en marcha.
Igual que durante la semana pasada el dinero decía cortos ,hoy dice largos.
A ver si los griegos,irlandeses y portugueses están calladitos.
S2


----------



## rafaxl (9 May 2011)

Ahi van los putos gringos a liarla. El crudo sube y sube y sube...:XX::XX:

Asi del tiron pepinazo parriba, esto no hay dios que lo toree.

Siempre he tenido una duda, ¿porque los americanos esperan al cierre de europa para pegar los pepinazos? que pasa que quieren jodernos y luego a su bola?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 May 2011)

Me gustaria conocer la opinion de los expertos sobre como esta el mercado, no ya solo el Ibex y demas indices, me gustaria especialemente saber la opinion de mm o fran sobre el precio de los metales y el petroleo¿?¿?¿?¿? Guien a la gacelada, porfavor.


----------



## rafaxl (9 May 2011)

Buen viaje!!! estos hijos de la gran puta van a su peto y tito ben ha metido pasta fresca esta tarde (editado).

4 dolares de subida en el petroleo, volveremos a estar en 130 en un volado a este ritmo.

Que vergüenza.


----------



## Claca (9 May 2011)

A petición de Dawkins, un gráfico del SAN:







¿Momento para entrar en el valor? En mi opinión, NO, momento de esperar. Impresiona la formación de esa gran cuña que lleva gestándose casi dos años. Antes tenemos que resolver el lateral, por eso.

Y recuerdo una cosa, el diviendo lo descuentan del precio, por lo que simplemente te dan un dinero que ya tenías. El diviendo en tendencia bajista, por lo tanto, no mola nada. 

Ahora estamos laterales; no es momento de abrir posiciones porque tarde o temprano terminará la tregua y todavía no hay modo de saber qué bando saldrá victorioso.


----------



## Claca (10 May 2011)

BUND, recordemos de qué va el tema:



Claca dijo:


> Ya empezamos con los ordenadores... al menos en la guardería postean tetas.
> 
> Como el mercado no ha avanzado demasiado y lo que tenía que decir del IBEX ya lo dije ayer, hoy voy a colgar una cosilla que dejé caer hará unas semanas. Todo muy hipotético, pero...
> 
> ...





Claca dijo:


> así estamos ahora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Claca dijo:


> Ya podemos empezar a afinar un poquito como podría ser ese giro. Repito, todavía todo muy hipotético, pero si os fijáis la vuelta al alza se ha producido justo en los niveles previstos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se hicieron nuevos máximos en el mercado yanki, pero el BUND tras congestionar parece que ya ha roto al alza:







Este gráfico no tiene esencia operativa, simplemente ayuda a ilustrar el actual escenario en los mercados financieros.


----------



## Claca (10 May 2011)

Sector bancario europeo:







Se acerca a la zona de soporte arrastrando divergencias alcistas desde marzo. Veremos qué pasa con el movimiento de triangulación.


----------



## Claca (10 May 2011)

BRENT:







Pull a la directriz acelerada. Sesiones con alta volatilidad que nos exigen ignorar el petróleo para no llevarnos un infarto. En mi opinión el soporte más relevante son los 104, si los pierde las caídas tendrán continuidad. Por arriba el nivel de referencia es el hueco. De momento el precio se apoya en el techo del canal alcista ya superado.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 May 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Me gustaria conocer la opinion de los expertos sobre como esta el mercado, no ya solo el Ibex y demas indices, me gustaria especialemente saber la opinion de mm o fran sobre el precio de los metales y el petroleo¿?¿?¿?¿? Guien a la gacelada, porfavor.



Estamos en trasvase de mercados:
A)Corrección de commodities se hace cash>se ataca la deuda.
B)El que huye de la deuda se lleva la pasta a la bolsa (eso espero por la cuenta que me trae)
A ver si mañana confirma mi teoría.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2011)

Claca, la verdad que poco he entendido de los graficos que has puesto, pero aun así te agradezco el esfuerzo e interes por que aprendamos y el tiempo empleado en colgar todo . MUCHAS GRACIAS....
Sigo aguantando mis bankinter y en DPTR empiezo a tener beneficio....


----------



## Claca (10 May 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Claca, la verdad que poco he entendido de los graficos que has puesto, pero aun así te agradezco el esfuerzo e interes por que aprendamos y el tiempo empleado en colgar todo . MUCHAS GRACIAS....
> Sigo aguantando mis bankinter y en DPTR empiezo a tener beneficio....



Esta última serie de gráficos no son para operar, sino para tener perspectiva de mercado, son lo que se ve y punto 

Tenemos el bund girando donde tocaba, el sector bancario europeo en un soporte importantísimo, el petróleo, de momento, haciendo un pull tras una corrección severa. ¿De qué sirve saber estas cosas? Pues bueno, vamos a suponer que tras unos días de mareo ese índice de bancos europeos cae con fuerza y el bund sigue para arriba, en ese caso lo que el mercado nos estaría diciendo es que hay cambio de rumbo y muy probablemente tocarían recortes de entidad durante algunos meses, es decir, que las bolsas han hecho un techo y toca recortar, de esos cortos para mantener que desde hace mucho no son operativos.


----------



## Claca (10 May 2011)

Sobre BKT ya te comenté que justo por debajo de los 5 euros, creo que dije 4,998, sí, lo acabo de mirar, era para aplicar stop. Eso era porque el siguiente soporte volvían a ser los 4,840, a un 3%, que ya prácticamente se ha hecho durante estas sesiones, desde el punto en el que se encontraba, un recorte que no era necesario asumir.


----------



## atman (10 May 2011)

Lángaro, lo que le ha dicho Claca es muy simple: ni-tocar. Las cositas están feas y aquí esto puede petar por cualquier lado.

Mr. Claca, debo decir que admiro sus análisis, ya no por lo acertados que estén, sino por lo bien que lo cuenta. De verdad...

Yo ayer cerré todo el SP con poca chicha para lo que esperaba. Ganas tuve de entrar de nuevo corto al cierre, pero me aguanté. A ver si a lo largo de la semana lo pillo más arriba, antes del zarpazo.


----------



## Claca (10 May 2011)

atman dijo:


> Lángaro, lo que le ha dicho Claca es muy simple: ni-tocar. Las cositas están feas y aquí esto puede petar por cualquier lado.
> 
> Mr. Claca, debo decir que admiro sus análisis, ya no por lo acertados que estén, sino por lo bien que lo cuenta. De verdad...
> 
> Yo ayer cerré todo el SP con poca chicha para lo que esperaba. Ganas tuve de entrar de nuevo corto al cierre, pero me aguanté. A ver si a lo largo de la semana lo pillo más arriba, antes del zarpazo.



Bueno, para ser más precisos, se puede estar, como siempre, si nos metemos en la cabeza que las cosas pueden estar cambiando y que ya no podemos permitirnos el lujo de 'aguantar que ya subirá'. Llevamos muchos meses de sentimiento alcista y ahora empezamos a tener volatilidad cuando la mayoría de objetivos se han alcanzado y valores e índices se encuentran en resistencia. Todavía no se ha roto nada y a corto tenemos esas divergencias que pueden propiciar un rebote, pero es necesario cambiar el chip. Los stops hay que aplicarlos sin duda alguna.

Edit: Gracias por las palabras, me alegro de que te gusten mis gráficos


----------



## @@strom (10 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Bueno, para ser más precisos, se puede estar, como siempre, si nos metemos en la cabeza que las cosas pueden estar cambiando y que ya no podemos permitirnos el lujo de 'aguantar que ya subirá'. Llevamos muchos meses de sentimiento alcista y ahora empezamos a tener volatilidad cuando la mayoría de objetivos se han alcanzado y valores e índices se encuentran en resistencia. Todavía no se ha roto nada y a corto tenemos esas divergencias que pueden propiciar un rebote, pero es necesario cambiar el chip. Los stops hay que aplicarlos sin duda alguna.



Sentimiento alcista depende de como se mire:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 May 2011)

Jo-der, qué bestias.


----------



## Claca (10 May 2011)

@@strom dijo:


> Sentimiento alcista depende de como se mire:



Yo lo que veo es que se ha perdido el miedo a caer. Al mínimo recorte, los peques vemos oportunidades de compra, lo cual es muy negativo si tenemos en cuenta que el precio no avanza nada, especialmente en el mercado español.

En el caso del mercado americano ya di mi opinión, muy probablemente parada en el soporte dinámico y volatilidad:



Claca dijo:


> SP500:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tanto el DOW como el SP500 frenaron en el soporte propuesto y ahora empiezan a congestionar. Por supuesto eso no significa nada mientras no vaya a más, pero si decide recortar tras recorrer una y otra vez los mismos niveles, yo al menos sí lo tendría en cuenta a la hora de buscar objetivos bajistas.

Fíjate además que mi advertencia iba en el sentido de que a corto plazo todavía podían dar guerra al alza, pero que en un plazo mayor estos movimientos suelen ser la antesala de un techo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2011)

lo que me jode de los stop es que siempre los pongo mal. por ejemplo si lo hubiera puesto en bankinter en 4.80 ahora me estaría cagando en toooo. eso no quiere decir que despues de este rebote siga cayendo....


----------



## Claca (10 May 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Jo-der, qué bestias.



De momento, sigue dentro de la estructura bajista:



Claca dijo:


> Estaba con la siesta, perdona. No sigo esos índices como para poder dar niveles con garantías, pero en general no sería de extrañar que siguieremos para arriba dados los niveles sobre los cuales se efectuaron los mínimos, pero ya te digo, como no hago un seguimiento a tiempo real, no puedo asegurar nada en estos momentos ni dar referencias claras.
> 
> En el caso del IBEX, si veo ya una gran probabilidad de giro si aguantan los 300 (zona de influencia, nada al tick), porque la estructura del movimiento bajista es muy ordenada, las divergencias, el RSI en semanal...
> 
> ...



Y hoy:







Si rompe por arriba, creo que los 10.570 serían muy fáciles de ver. Por abajo la zona de los 10.300 es muy importante, extensible hasta los 10.225.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2011)

finalmente me salí de bankinter.... ahora empezará a subir, pero he entrado en otra....


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2011)

¿Alguno de vosotros escribe en el hilo bolsero de FC con otro nombre? Porque por recomendación de "Postureo" entraron muchos a NH... y se han forrado. Plusvalías del 15% por todos lados con la entrada de los chinos a 7 euros.


----------



## aksarben (10 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Alguno de vosotros escribe en el hilo bolsero de FC con otro nombre? Porque por recomendación de "Postureo" entraron muchos a NH... y se han forrado. Plusvalías del 15% por todos lados con la entrada de los chinos a 7 euros.



Nop, ni sabía que tuvieran uno...


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2011)

Es este:

PLATAFORMA BOLSERA FC vol.II:Somos pobres, pero no perdemos la esperanza de serlo mas - Página 10 - ForoCoches


----------



## Claca (10 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Alguno de vosotros escribe en el hilo bolsero de FC con otro nombre? Porque por recomendación de "Postureo" entraron muchos a NH... y se han forrado. Plusvalías del 15% por todos lados con la entrada de los chinos a 7 euros.



NHH, me sé de un forero que estará contento. Ahora ya está en una resistencia importantísima. Personalmente vendería sin dudarlo, porque este es un valor de subidas verticales y purgas bajistas lentas y desesperantes. Ahora cuelgo un gráfico...


----------



## atman (10 May 2011)

Bo-bo-bolsa en forocoches ... : lo que nos quedará por ver...


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> NHH, me sé de un forero que estará contento. Ahora ya está en una resistencia importantísima. Personalmente vendería sin dudarlo, porque este es un valor de subidas verticales y purgas bajistas lentas y desesperantes. Ahora cuelgo un gráfico...





Por lo visto ya ha empezado la purga...


----------



## Claca (10 May 2011)

NHH, en semanal:







Con el objetivo cumplido y la resistencia alcanzada, el profit ajustado para mí está cantado, pero vamos, que luego dicen que soy un intradiero, así que no sé


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2011)

Por cierto, Técnicas es un coñazo de valor. Sube un 1%, baja un 0.9%, sube un 0.23%, baja un 0.42%...


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> NHH, en semanal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Te iba a dar un thanks, pero me han desaparecido!


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2011)

TR en este momento tiene dos muy posibles proyectos grandes, uno en Turquia y otro en cuba....


----------



## rafaxl (10 May 2011)

Cojan el tren o mejor el cohete que esto se embala. Como esta el dax.


----------



## Claca (10 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Te iba a dar un thanks, pero me han desaparecido!



No sé si se te pasó por alto:



Claca dijo:


> Y venga, que hoy me siento generoso, uno de TRE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









A corto hay opciones de ir a testear la bajista si supera el canal, si lo hiciera hoy, daría para un intradía con stop en 41,55, aunque a mí el intradía se me resiste, así que ni caso, era más que nada para mostrar el movimiento de triangulación que parece estar haciendo TRE.

PD: Los thanks, personalmente, me parecen una tontería. Sería más útil un botón de "leído" o parecido, así te asegurarías saber que los usuarios interesados en el mensaje lo han recibido.


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No sé si se te pasó por alto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues sí lo había leido, pero no recuerdo muy bien por qué iba con prisa y no pude responder. Pero muchas gracias.

Otra cosa distinta es que lo haya sabido interpretar, deduzco que aconsejas una buena retirada a tiempo perdiedo un 2% y a correr. En cierto modo, y aunque sé que por fundamentales no te gusta operar, creo en el valor y voy a darle un tiempo (espero que no sean años...)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto, Técnicas es un coñazo de valor. Sube un 1%, baja un 0.9%, sube un 0.23%, baja un 0.42%...



Los fundamentales de la empresa son muy buenos, no?

Mejor subir poco a poco, que no a martillazos.


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Los fundamentales de la empresa son muy buenos, no?
> 
> Mejor subir poco a poco, que no a martillazos.




Si los martillazos son hacia arriba... a mí me gustan :Baile:


----------



## Wbuffete (10 May 2011)

Buenas tardes
A pesar de estar en el lado correcto del mercado desde ayer,el arranque a la baja me ha saltado el SL.
Mi*rda


Spoiler



.
Cerrado largo de Ibex 10398>10360 -1,11%



Edit:había puesto corto donde debía poner largo

Por cierto,mi teoría del trasvase rula...


----------



## atman (10 May 2011)

atman dijo:


> Lángaro, lo que le ha dicho Claca es muy simple: ni-tocar. Las cositas están feas y aquí esto puede petar por cualquier lado.
> 
> Mr. Claca, debo decir que admiro sus análisis, ya no por lo acertados que estén, sino por lo bien que lo cuenta. De verdad...
> 
> Yo ayer cerré todo el SP con poca chicha para lo que esperaba. Ganas tuve de entrar de nuevo corto al cierre, pero me aguanté. A ver si a lo largo de la semana lo pillo más arriba, antes del zarpazo.



Dicho y hecho. empiezo de nuevo posi corto en los 1353


----------



## Claca (10 May 2011)

Me he mirado NHH con calma:







Estamos en el techo del canal y en una evidente zona de resistencia, tal y como mostraba en el mensaje anterior. Para mí, mientras no se supere esta zona, es un punto de venta claro.

Por otro lado, si supera la resistencia y rompe el canal, la siguiente zona objetivo searían los 8,25, que corresponden al 50% fibo de la caída y a la proyección por doble suelo (indicada por los rectángulos azules y las flechas). En estos momentos no se pueden decir que el valor esté mal, pero hablamos de un precio que tanto te hace una subida del 15% como una purga de la misma entidad durante las 5 siguientes sesiones, por lo tanto, para el largo plazo hay que arriesgar con stops muy holgados y eso psicológicamente es muy duro. Como ejemplo, la última vez que tocó el techo del canal, luego de tres sesiones de testeo sin superarlo, se dejó un 20% en una semana.

Una decisión difícil para el que esté dentro, que yo solucionaría con una venta sin remordimientos teniendo en cuenta la zona en la que se encuentra y luego ya veríamos si podemos volver a entrar en alguna de sus recurrentes penitencias bajistas.


----------



## atman (10 May 2011)

atman dijo:


> Dicho y hecho. empiezo de nuevo posi corto en los 1353



estos cabrrrnes, van a acabar dándome por el cha-cha-cha... o eso piensan ellos. He dejado el SL lejos y una orden de cortos por si llegamos a los 57.

Nos vemos luego... o no... 

Edito: No me consta que haya nadie tan loco como para seguirme, pero por si acaso, he subido la orden a 61.
Reedito: El RSi se recompone de una ligera sobrecompra que será aviso de nuevas subidas. El meneo? al cierre.


----------



## rafaxl (10 May 2011)

Clasico pepinazo de los usanos a esta hora. Nueva compra de Bernanke esta tarde.

En fin,a lo de siempre como no, la semana pasada un engaño totahhh.

Venga que ya esta en 60 el sp. El dow subiendo 100 puntos... que raro.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 May 2011)

Pepon es mi pastor, nada me falta


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2011)

Me cae bien Pepón. Un tío muy majo...


----------



## Claca (10 May 2011)

EUR/USD:













Si no se pierden esos mínimos, el viaje puede seguir hacia arriba en busca del techo del canal.


----------



## atman (11 May 2011)

atman dijo:


> estos cabrrrnes, van a acabar dándome por el cha-cha-cha... o eso piensan ellos. He dejado el SL lejos y una orden de cortos por si llegamos a los 57.
> 
> Nos vemos luego... o no...
> 
> ...



Me equivoqué poquito... pero suficiente para que no me entrara. Y el cierre ha sido en un punto interesante. A 5 y 15 minutos veo un canal de unos 10 puntos de ancho que comienza en el cierre del viernes. La resistencia ha aguantado perfectamente, aunque el soporte no ha sido tan disciplinado. Hemos cerrado en la parte baja de ese canal. Viendo el RSI, y el juego que se traen las medias móviles. Yo creo que mañana, si no cae en apertura (y no creo que lo haga), volvemos a tener subidas.

Dejo la orden en 61.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 May 2011)

si rompemos ese 10520 nos plantamos casi en el 10600 como quien no quiere la cosa, pero como no rompamos hoy ese 10520......... sera mejor volver a mirar a nuestros pies (hacia abajo quiero decir  )


----------



## rafaxl (11 May 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> si rompemos ese 10520 nos plantamos casi en el 10600 como quien no quiere la cosa, pero como no rompamos hoy ese 10520......... sera mejor volver a mirar a nuestros pies (hacia abajo quiero decir  )



Tachan!!! esta ud. hablando de la puta de los mercados la cual todos manejan a antojo, siendo el que menos subia esta mañana ahora es el que mas...

Seguimos subiendo como mandan los canones. Aun estoy esperando un buen batacazo en condiciones, parece que cuando les da la gana no hay problemas.

Sin comentarios.


----------



## rafaxl (11 May 2011)

Patapum y a por los 600. Lo dicho, espero con los brazos cruzados a que todo esto acabe de una santa vez. Que toca descontar esta semana?? otro rescate a grecia?


----------



## Claca (11 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> En el caso del IBEX, si veo ya una gran probabilidad de giro si aguantan los 300 (zona de influencia, nada al tick), porque la estructura del movimiento bajista es muy ordenada, las divergencias, el RSI en semanal...





Claca dijo:


> De momento, sigue dentro de la estructura bajista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fácil, fácil 

Estas hay que pillarlas, que se repiten a menudo. El AT no sirve para predecir el futuro, sino para saber cómo actuar cuando sucede una cosa u otra.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 May 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Tachan!!! esta ud. hablando de la puta de los mercados la cual todos manejan a antojo, siendo el que menos subia esta mañana ahora es el que mas...
> 
> Seguimos subiendo como mandan los canones. Aun estoy esperando un buen batacazo en condiciones, parece que cuando les da la gana no hay problemas.
> 
> Sin comentarios.



tu antiacido tiene q ser muy bueno  calmate hombre y surfea :cook:


----------



## atman (11 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Fácil, fácil
> 
> Estas hay que pillarlas, que se repiten a menudo. *El AT no sirve para predecir el futuro, sino para saber cómo actuar cuando sucede una cosa u otra.*



Frase a grabar.



atman dijo:


> Yo creo que mañana, si no cae en apertura (y no creo que lo haga), volvemos a tener subidas.



Pues muy mal creído., shaval... Caida en apertura, poquito, pero pierde soporte marcado por los mínimos ascendentes que ahora se convertirá en resistencia. Sin embargo, tiene otro soporte ahí mismo en los 1349-50 que no ha perdido. Aquí puede pasar de tó.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 May 2011)

q ansia tienen los americanos con las bajadas, el dia q se acaben los chutes, la gráfica va a ser vertical como un acantilado


----------



## pipoapipo (11 May 2011)

donde esta rafa cuando se le necesita?


----------



## debianita (11 May 2011)

Alguien sabe algo de Kuji? Hace dias que no postea nada en su blog ienso:

HIMBOCO a la trader de la mini


----------



## Claca (11 May 2011)

TEF:







Tiene mala pinta. 

Durante el finde repasé el IBEX en detalle, valor por valor, y la conclusión es que todo apunta a un gran techo de mercado. Tenemos esos 11.000 como techo con los valores rotándose para alcanzarlo, pero siempre sin superarse, como ya sucedió durante el otoño/invierno con ese tope claro en los 11.900.

Los grandes bancos, igual, máximos decrecientes forzando el 61% fibo, y ya se sabe que de tanto ir el cántaro a la fuente...

SAN:







BBVA:







Por supuesto no se ha roto nada todavía, pero, si lo hace, habrá que recordar que el movimiento del IBEX es lateral, con el suelo algo por debajo de los 9.000. Mientras no se rompan esas bajistas, no tiene sentido pensar en otra cosa.













Pienso que el lateral tiene más fuerza que el movimiento de triangulación, pero ya se verá.


----------



## rafaxl (11 May 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> donde esta rafa cuando se le necesita?



Pues gracias por el interes hombre :XX:.

Hoy he tenido tarde atipica, mi suegro ha empezado la quimio y no tenia muchas ganas de postear la verdad...

Al menos ha habido rebancha.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 May 2011)

estoy viendo una apertura de casi un 2% abajo unos 200 puntos :ouch: es posible???? o mi ordenador me da estos sustos???????:8:


----------



## funciona-rio (12 May 2011)

> stoy viendo una apertura de casi un 2% abajo unos 200 puntos es posible???? o mi ordenador me da estos sustos???????



En efecto, apertura con gab a la baja.... será por el terremoto?; o simplemente porque les da la gana... quién sabe...

Saludos.


----------



## necho (12 May 2011)

El DAX ahora mismo está perdiendo entre -0,88% y -0,90%.

Será por el "terremoto" griego pienso yo. A ver quien le echa huevos a unos largos a la espera de un rebotillo


----------



## pipoapipo (12 May 2011)

parece q hoy les ha dado por imitar a los USA, a ver como evoluciona el dia


----------



## rafaxl (12 May 2011)

Dato de paro usa: 434.000 mas que lo esperado y menos que la semana pasada...

A ver que reaccion nos plantan.


----------



## rafaxl (12 May 2011)

De momento algo de rebote, sobre todo en el petroleo. 

Lo demas mas o menos igual.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 May 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Dato de paro usa: 434.000 mas que lo esperado y menos que la semana pasada...
> 
> A ver que reaccion nos plantan.



q calmado estas los dias q estamos en rojo 

ahora en serio, yo cada dia tengo mas claro q los datos no valen para nada, hoy se levantaron con ganas en la vieja europa de petar largos y nada les va a estropear el dia :: excepto si USA quiere subir lo q les hara que al despertar de la siesta se pongan a petar cortos ::


----------



## Pepitoria (12 May 2011)

Pepon vigila en la sombra


----------



## pipoapipo (12 May 2011)

como acabemos casi planos, mañana son capaces de hacer una de esas " el tren ha salido, te jodes por no estar dentro q no esperamos"


----------



## Pepitoria (12 May 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> como acabemos casi planos, mañana son capaces de hacer una de esas " el tren ha salido, te jodes por no estar dentro q no esperamos"



Lo veo y le subo cien más


----------



## rafaxl (12 May 2011)

Ya estan los perros usanos arreando. Que raro.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 May 2011)

Ya está el dax lamiendo los 7500


----------



## rafaxl (12 May 2011)

Habeis visto el movimiento de hoy del crudo?? es en plan...::


----------



## rafaxl (12 May 2011)

Ahi estamos con los usanos pegando el pepinazo. Para variar Bernie sigue comprando a todo trapo el maldito.

Salud!


----------



## ghkghk (13 May 2011)

Menudas alegrías me da Técnicas...


----------



## rafaxl (13 May 2011)

Vamos parriba pues... otro dia mas.

IPC eeuu +0,4%. Esto estara mas maquillado que carmen de mairena claro. Como el ipc esta bajito vamos a meterle otro chute a las materias primas que estan baratas aun... (tengo mucho tiempo libre)


----------



## pipoapipo (13 May 2011)

alegrate rafa q hoy vamos hacia abajo 

a mi me engañaron a primera hora uchhhhh


----------



## pipoapipo (13 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Menudas alegrías me da Técnicas...



joer, parece q estaban esperando q entraras tu para tumbarla :S

suerte y ya sabes, si crees q caera mas, vende (sera lo q estan esperando para que entonces salga disparada hacia el infinito)


----------



## credulo (13 May 2011)

Paso a saludar entre viaje y viaje, que este hilo está bastante muerto.

A pesar de las voces del hilo sigo largo y de momento sigo en verde. Voy a más de un año y es un paquete pequeñito. Mientras no perdamos los 9000 del IBEX vamos bien


----------



## Pepitoria (13 May 2011)

Ahora si que Pepon puede enseñar el diente

edit: el euro haciendo catacrock


----------



## bertok (13 May 2011)

Sigo leyendo ....... cuando puedo.

El chulibex sigue a lo suyo ::


----------



## Claca (13 May 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ahora si que Pepon puede enseñar el diente
> 
> edit: el euro haciendo catacrock



Y probablemente le quede algo más de caída hasta los 1,404.


----------



## rafaxl (13 May 2011)

Alguien entiende lo del petroleo??? anda todo loco, hace media hora bajaba un dolar y ahora sube medio...

Que locura de semana.


----------



## Claca (14 May 2011)

Yankis:













Banksters europeos:


----------



## EL_LIMITE (15 May 2011)

Vamos a darle un up, porque esto esta muy atrás. Como se nota, que muchos estamos fuera de mercado


----------



## bertok (15 May 2011)

Esta semana promete ser muy interesante. Veremos si el Chulibex aguanta o no los 10.300 (cota clave)


----------



## Claca (16 May 2011)

Euro:







La pérdida del soporte daría opción a cortos en el par hasta la siguiente zona de apoyo. 

Casualmente, o no, muchos índices y valores se encuentran en soportes importantes. Una ruptura de los mismos muy probablemente desencadenaría un cambio de rumbo en los mercados. Por supuesto los soportes son soportes hasta que se pierden, nada de pensar en ventas todavía.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 May 2011)

Hola, solo paso a saludar...


----------



## Claca (16 May 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Hola, solo paso a saludar...



Caro de leer, hamijo. Ya podrías pasarte un pelín más, cinco minutillos se encuentran fácilmente a lo largo del día


----------



## pyn (16 May 2011)

Pues parece que tienen intención de terminar con el soporífero lateral que nos tenían acostumbrados en las últimas semanas. Por lo pronto, rotos los 10300 y rotos los 8€ en SAN. Necesitamos una semana entera de "descompresión".

Saludos!!!


----------



## Claca (16 May 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Pues parece que tienen intención de terminar con el soporífero lateral que nos tenían acostumbrados en las últimas semanas. Por lo pronto, rotos los 10300 y rotos los 8€ en SAN. Necesitamos una semana entera de "descompresión".
> 
> Saludos!!!



El san ha efectuado sus mínimos en el suelo del canal:







Ahora ando liado y no puedo colgar gráficos actualizados, pero se puede ver perfectamente lo que quiero decir.


----------



## Claca (16 May 2011)

Técnicas ha roto el lateral con hueco muy feo, pero se apoya en el soporte dinámico, sobre el cual se podría trazar un canal bajista, por lo que todo no estaría perdido, especialmente si logra cerrar el gap. Eso sí, si cae un poco más, un 10% hacia el sur no se lo quita nadie. 

Luego cuelgo un gráfico.


----------



## pyn (16 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El san ha efectuado sus mínimos en el suelo del canal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se ve perfectamente. 

A pesar del rebote aparente en zona de soportes, algo me dice que esta semana el SAN estará por debajo de los 8€.


----------



## Claca (16 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> De momento, sigue dentro de la estructura bajista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los 570 se vieron y sirvieron de resistencia. Como decía, la zona 300-225 es muy importante y de momento ha servido para frenar. Estamos así:







El triángulo roto a la baja empuja hacia los 10.100, y eso ya sería terreno muy peligroso que podría conducir a nuevas caídas, por lo que habría que ir con mucho cuidado si se diera el caso, pero de momento estamos en soporte.

Lo más probable es que durante las próximas sesiones toque mareo del bueno antes de que el IBEX decida qué hacer.


----------



## ghkghk (16 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Técnicas ha roto el lateral con hueco muy feo, pero se apoya en el soporte dinámico, sobre el cual se podría trazar un canal bajista, por lo que todo no estaría perdido, especialmente si logra cerrar el gap. Eso sí, si cae un poco más, un 10% hacia el sur no se lo quita nadie.
> 
> Luego cuelgo un gráfico.




Ya he palmado oficialmente un 10%... Cuando sería el siguiente soporte? Creo que si toca los 38.50 o similiares, vendo.

Para que luego digan que la gente sólo postea sus ganancias...


----------



## Claca (16 May 2011)

MTS confirma cortos. Y hay unos cuantos valores en la cuerda floja.

En general casi todos están o en soporte o en resistencia, de modo que las caídas tendrían bastante sentido, pero precisamente por eso también la opción de un fuerte rebote encajaría perfectamente en el escenario, de ahí que sea tan importante no anticiparse al movimiento y tener muy claras las entradas y salidas.


----------



## pipoapipo (16 May 2011)

aprovechando el movimiento q hay hoy en el post 

hay alguien que domine lo de la norma antiaplicacion de las perdidas de acciones en la declaracion de la renta?..... es q tengo un par de dudas.........

pues eso, si hay algun voluntario que se ponga en contacto conmigo por privado


----------



## Claca (16 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya he palmado oficialmente un 10%... Cuando sería el siguiente soporte? Creo que si toca los 38.50 o similiares, vendo.
> 
> Para que luego digan que la gente sólo postea sus ganancias...



Está en soporte:







También pasa una alcista de largo plazo cerca de los 38,50:







Ahora vale la pena aguantar un poco. Ha perdido el soporte horizontal, lo cual no es nada positivo, más con ese gap, pero agunta en el dinámico de medio plazo y luego tiene la alcista a la vuelta de la esquina. Más allá de eso yo no aguantaría, pero ya sabes que mi idea no era arrastrar un 10% de pérdidas latentes, pues en su momento te dije que comprar en resistencia con el soporte a un 7% no era una buena idea.


----------



## ghkghk (16 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Está en soporte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. Es lo que tiene leer informes con perspectivas, análisis de fundamentales pero no tener ni idea de análisis técnico... ni preguntar. Ya he aprendido para la próxima.

De todas formas me conozco, y soy obstinado. Y me veo como los abuelos "estas para mis nietos", y sin vender aunque estén a 20 euros. Digo yo que alguna vez en los próximos 10 años tocará los 45... ¿o no? :S


----------



## Claca (16 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Es lo que tiene leer informes con perspectivas, análisis de fundamentales pero no tener ni idea de análisis técnico... ni preguntar. Ya he aprendido para la próxima.
> 
> De todas formas me conozco, y soy obstinado. Y me veo como los abuelos "estas para mis nietos", y sin vender aunque estén a 20 euros. Digo yo que alguna vez en los próximos 10 años tocará los 45... ¿o no? :S



Si tu idea era el largo plazo, aguantarlas no es descabellado, será acertado o no, pero era lo que tenías en mente y el motivo de tu entrada. Aunque metamos la pata, se vive mucho mejor siguiendo el plan establecido; al fin y al cabo el dinero y es dinero y no vale la pena sufrir por él.

PD: Esa alcista de largo ha supuesto fuertes rebotes casi inmediatos siempre que se ha alcanzado. A ver si esta vez el patrón se cumple de nuevo


----------



## ghkghk (16 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Si tu idea era el largo plazo, aguantarlas no es descabellado, será acertado o no, pero era lo que tenías en mente y el motivo de tu entrada. Aunque metamos la pata, se vive mucho mejor siguiendo el plan establecido; al fin y al cabo el dinero y es dinero y no vale la pena sufrir por él.
> 
> PD: Esa alcista de largo ha supuesto fuertes rebotes casi inmediatos siempre que se ha alcanzado. A ver si esta vez el patrón se cumple de nuevo





Muchas gracias por tus ánimos y, sobretodo, la ayuda con tus análisis.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 May 2011)

GHKGHK, luego te pongo algo más detallado pero asi a botepronto no veo ningun motivo para vender TRE. Vender algo por que esta bajando viene a s er algo asi como comprar algo porque está subiendo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 May 2011)

Por cierto, sino es indiscrección, de que informes hablas?


----------



## ghkghk (16 May 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Por cierto, sino es indiscrección, de que informes hablas?



Ahora no recuerdo los lugares, pero vi varios que marcaban precios objetivos bastante altos. Renta 4 hablaba de sus buenas perspectivas y recomendaba comprar. Así como varias otras que no recuerdo. En otra web hacían como una especie de chart con 15 opiniones de "analistos", nunca mejor dicho, y 13 de ellos recomendaban comprar. DB también hablaba muy bien de ella en ptro informe que leí, y por último no recuerdo si JP Morgan u otro similar lo situaba entre sus valores europeos favoritos.

Tampoco recuerdo si fue Expansión o Cinco Días pensaba que era una de las 5 del Ibex que más iba a subir desde marzo, y un amigo del Santander que trabaja en la central en un puesto bastante importante me dijo que las cuentas eran muy buenas.

Un forero, creo que Langaro (perdón si me equivoco), me comentó que se estaban negociando varios contratos muy importantes.

Y dado que tenía un buen dinero ocioso y no tenía muchas ganas de diversificar en varias acciones, me la jugué por ésta. Aunque no es más del 12% de mis ahorros/herencia, por lo que tampoco pierdo más del 10% de un 12%... es una putada pero sobrellevable.

Pero claro, en bolsa no es todo que las perspectivas económicas sean buenas... como bien me ha demostrado Claca con sus gráficas.

Seguiré atento vuestros consejos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 May 2011)

Bueno, por ahora lo que estoy viendo es que no creo que palmes tu pasta. Lo único que huele mal es el hecho de que hayan financiado casi 1B ( teniendo en cuenta que se trata de una compañía que pesa 2.2B) sin ver un leuro, y eso le ha repercutido al Cash Flow. Pero vamos, que es una compañía con un ROE de un 30% sin deuda, y sin consumir mucho capital, ( al menos para generar ventas), lo cual es muy bueno.

De lo de las cuentas a cobrar que te hablo, te viene en la pagina 51, nota 11 de la memoria.

http://www.tecnicasreunidas.es/asse...C_TR_2010_Definitivas_con_INF_AUDIT__IAGC.pdf


----------



## ghkghk (16 May 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Bueno, por ahora lo que estoy viendo es que no creo que palmes tu pasta. Lo único que huele mal es el hecho de que hayan financiado casi 1B ( teniendo en cuenta que se trata de una compañía que pesa 2.2B) sin ver un leuro, y eso le ha repercutido al Cash Flow. Pero vamos, que es una compañía con un ROE de un 30% sin deuda, y sin consumir mucho capital, ( al menos para generar ventas), lo cual es muy bueno.
> 
> De lo de las cuentas a cobrar que te hablo, te viene en la pagina 51, nota 11 de la memoria.
> 
> http://www.tecnicasreunidas.es/asse...C_TR_2010_Definitivas_con_INF_AUDIT__IAGC.pdf




Muchísimas gracias!! Así que tu opinión, ¿es una buena opción a l/p pese a que en estos momentos le estén pegando bien en bolsa?

No es un dinero que necesite, al menos hasta final de año.

De nuevo gracias y un saludo.


----------



## pipoapipo (16 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias!! Así que tu opinión, ¿es una buena opción a l/p pese a que en estos momentos le estén pegando bien en bolsa?
> 
> No es un dinero que necesite, al menos hasta final de año.
> 
> De nuevo gracias y un saludo.



es meterme donde no me llaman, pero no veo aliciente en acertar en las compañias q van contra el mercado, haciendo lo contrario a lo que hace la mayoria.........es decir, siempre hay alguna q lo hace......pero apuestas a acertar ese 1% y vas contra el 99% que va a favor de tendencia

tambien hay empresas como TEF o SAN que ganan mucho y le estan dando duro

no se, es tu dinero y nunca se cae ni se sube eternamente, pero lo de los fundamentales solo es válido cuando los leones quieren que sea válido..... pero con esto no digo q vendas, pq estos son capaces de apretar y apretar y en tres dias plantarse en el 11200 de nuevo :cook:


----------



## ghkghk (16 May 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> es meterme donde no me llaman, pero no veo aliciente en acertar en las compañias q van contra el mercado, haciendo lo contrario a lo que hace la mayoria.........es decir, siempre hay alguna q lo hace......pero apuestas a acertar ese 1% y vas contra el 99% que va a favor de tendencia
> 
> tambien hay empresas como TEF o SAN que ganan mucho y le estan dando duro
> 
> no se, es tu dinero y nunca se cae ni se sube eternamente, pero lo de los fundamentales solo es válido cuando los leones quieren que sea válido..... pero con esto no digo q vendas, pq estos son capaces de apretar y apretar y en tres dias plantarse en el 11200 de nuevo :cook:



Está claro, pero si la empresa es sólida, con buena cartera y proyectos, sin deudas... es de imaginar que pronto o tarde algo remontará. De hecho, desde que estamos hablando ha recuperado casi un 1%. Es poco, pero menos es nada! Creo que la voy a aguantar.

PD. No es meterte donde no te llaman, es un foro público y además si posteo es obviamente para recibir opiniones, sean en una dirección u otra. Y todas las agradezco mucho.


----------



## necho (16 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias!! Así que tu opinión, ¿es una buena opción a l/p pese a que en estos momentos le estén pegando bien en bolsa?
> 
> No es un dinero que necesite, al menos hasta final de año.
> 
> De nuevo gracias y un saludo.



Igual que el anterior conforero, me tomo el atrevimiento de meter la nariz en donde no me han llamado.

Si quieres quedartelas pasate por el siguiente foro (Invertir en bolsa) es el mejor para los que siguen el "Buy & Hold" o L/P en cristiano. Allí amablemente intentarán resolver todas tus dudas.

Por otra parte, si ibas a corto o mediano plazo con ellas tendrías que haber establecido antes de comprarlas cuanto estarías dispuesto a perder en caso de recortes. Vamos, haber fijando religiosamente tus stops. 

De momento para corto/mediano plazo este valor se ve un poco chungo. Pero vamos, no me hagas mucho caso que yo soy una gacelilla más.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 May 2011)

Bueno, te digo un poco como veo yo la cosa de TRE,

En primer lugar aclaro que voy a usar la base de datos de BW, y que seguidamente adjuntaré los links para poder contrastar los datos que iré desglosando.

A) En compraración con el sector cotiza a múltiplos semejantes, que aunque no me diga nada personalmente, pues nunca está de más saberlo. No entiendo mucho de las operaciones que desarrollan este tipo de compañia ( no soy ingeniero), por lo que no puedo apreciar las diferencias que hacen que una cotice a un precio o multiplo, y otra a otro múltiplo, pero dadas que ya las tienes compradas, pues todo el análisis estará orientado a la viabilidad futura de la compañía.

Comentarios relativos a la cuenta de perdidas y ganancias (Income Statement)

TECNICAS REUNIDAS SA (TRE:SM): Stock Quote & Company Profile - BusinessWeek

Creo que las cifras son bastante implícitas en cuanto a que es una compañía que vende cada vez más, y gana cada vez más. 

El motivo por el cual ha ganado un % muy sensible menos en comparacion con el año anterior es por el aumento de tipo impositivo de sociedades, porque dejando ese dato al margen los datos son o mejores, o iguales. No obstante no todo es positivo, ya que aumentan más las ventas que el beneficio. Esto es, que en % vende más para ganar menos.

Otro punto importante es que tiene un resultado financiero positivo, cosa que no es no es habitual por estas tierras. Al tener una posición tan fuerte en caja y una deuda a largo plazo de un 1% sobre el balance le permite tener un ingreso financiero en vez de un costo financiero.

Como lo único que veo que haya hecho ganar menos pasta a la empresa es el cambio en el IS, siempre y cuando vuelva al % historico.

COMENTARIOS SOBRE EL BALANCE DE SITUACION ( BALANCE SHEET STATEMENT)

TECNICAS REUNIDAS SA (TRE:SM): Financial Statements - BusinessWeek

Es una compañía que en tanto por ciento pondera mucho más el Activo corriente que el activo no corriente. Esto tiene cosas buenas, y cosas malas.

Entre las buenas: Ejerce de un puro intermediario, es a groso modo un paletilla 
pero de 2.2B de €. Le encargan la obra, compra los materiales, la hace, y se queda un margen. Como no tiene mucho activo a largo plazo, como instalaciones, etc, no le consumen capital (CAPEX), por lo que para mantener su sostenibilidad a largo plazo bastará en principio con que si suben el coste de los proveedores sea capaz de repercutirlo en los clientes.

Entre las malas: Pues que como ejerce de intermediario, como haga una cosa, y no la cobre, el marron se lo come el. Que es lo que le ha pasado ( hasta donde yo sé, o lo que puedo intuir). Observa como ha incrementado las receibles en 800 milloncejos de €. Esa es la pasta de la obra que ha hecho, y que no ha cobrado, cuando debería de haberla cobrado. Que la cobre o no, pues no sé. Si te pica la curiosidad, llama a IR y que te digan que hay de lo tuyo.

Sobre el el precio en libros, pues bueno... cotiza a 6.6. Esto es, que por cada 10€ que has comprado, hoy por hoy si se vendiera todo a lo que pone en el balance recebirias el 15%, 15€. Como tampoco he buceado demasiado, no sé que criterio usa esta gente para valorar el inmovilizado, pero ya te digo que posiblemente sea mucho más el valor REAL de la compañía, ya que no tiene mucho sentido que con 30 milloncejos de ANC,( sumale 46.6 si el intangible son patentes o útiles para desarrollar su actividad), lo que harian 80M, generen una cifra de negocio de 600M...

(Sigo después de comer con los ratios más o menos importantes y el CFS.)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 May 2011)

Bueno, te digo un poco como veo yo la cosa de TRE,

En primer lugar aclaro que voy a usar la base de datos de BW, y que seguidamente adjuntaré los links para poder contrastar los datos que iré desglosando.

A) En compraración con el sector cotiza a múltiplos semejantes, que aunque no me diga nada personalmente, pues nunca está de más saberlo. No entiendo mucho de las operaciones que desarrollan este tipo de compañia ( no soy ingeniero), por lo que no puedo apreciar las diferencias que hacen que una cotice a un precio o multiplo, y otra a otro múltiplo, pero dadas que ya las tienes compradas, pues todo el análisis estará orientado a la viabilidad futura de la compañía.

Comentarios relativos a la cuenta de perdidas y ganancias (Income Statement)

TECNICAS REUNIDAS SA (TRE:SM): Stock Quote & Company Profile - BusinessWeek

Creo que las cifras son bastante implícitas en cuanto a que es una compañía que vende cada vez más, y gana cada vez más. 

El motivo por el cual ha ganado un % muy sensible menos en comparacion con el año anterior es por el aumento de tipo impositivo de sociedades, porque dejando ese dato al margen los datos son o mejores, o iguales. No obstante no todo es positivo, ya que aumentan más las ventas que el beneficio. Esto es, que en % vende más para ganar menos.

Otro punto importante es que tiene un resultado financiero positivo, cosa que no es no es habitual por estas tierras. Al tener una posición tan fuerte en caja y una deuda a largo plazo de un 1% sobre el balance le permite tener un ingreso financiero en vez de un costo financiero.

Como lo único que veo que haya hecho ganar menos pasta a la empresa es el cambio en el IS, siempre y cuando vuelva al % historico.

COMENTARIOS SOBRE EL BALANCE DE SITUACION ( BALANCE SHEET STATEMENT)

TECNICAS REUNIDAS SA (TRE:SM): Financial Statements - BusinessWeek

Es una compañía que en tanto por ciento pondera mucho más el Activo corriente que el activo no corriente. Esto tiene cosas buenas, y cosas malas.

Entre las buenas: Ejerce de un puro intermediario, es a groso modo un paletilla 
pero de 2.2B de €. Le encargan la obra, compra los materiales, la hace, y se queda un margen. Como no tiene mucho activo a largo plazo, como instalaciones, etc, no le consumen capital (CAPEX), por lo que para mantener su sostenibilidad a largo plazo bastará en principio con que si suben el coste de los proveedores sea capaz de repercutirlo en los clientes.

Entre las malas: Pues que como ejerce de intermediario, como haga una cosa, y no la cobre, el marron se lo come el. Que es lo que le ha pasado ( hasta donde yo sé, o lo que puedo intuir). Observa como ha incrementado las receibles en 800 milloncejos de €. Esa es la pasta de la obra que ha hecho, y que no ha cobrado, cuando debería de haberla cobrado. Que la cobre o no, pues no sé. Si te pica la curiosidad, llama a IR y que te digan que hay de lo tuyo.

Sobre el el precio en libros, pues bueno... cotiza a 6.6. Esto es, que por cada 10€ que has comprado, hoy por hoy si se vendiera todo a lo que pone en el balance recebirias el 15%, 15€. Como tampoco he buceado demasiado, no sé que criterio usa esta gente para valorar el inmovilizado, pero ya te digo que posiblemente sea mucho más el valor REAL de la compañía, ya que no tiene mucho sentido que con 30 milloncejos de ANC,( sumale 46.6 si el intangible son patentes o útiles para desarrollar su actividad), lo que harian 80M, generen una cifra de negocio de 600M... 

En cristiano, si me venden una vaca que me da leche por 7.5 veces su precio, la compro mañana, ( y mi vecino, también). Por eso no creo que le daría importancia al P/B en este caso, ya es bastante probable que tengan contabilizadas las cosas a coste historico, o vete tu a saber...

(Sigo después de comer con los ratios más o menos importantes y el CFS.)


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ahora no recuerdo los lugares, pero vi varios que marcaban precios objetivos bastante altos. Renta 4 hablaba de sus buenas perspectivas y recomendaba comprar. Así como varias otras que no recuerdo. En otra web hacían como una especie de chart con 15 opiniones de "analistos", nunca mejor dicho, y 13 de ellos recomendaban comprar. DB también hablaba muy bien de ella en ptro informe que leí, y por último no recuerdo si JP Morgan u otro similar lo situaba entre sus valores europeos favoritos.
> 
> Tampoco recuerdo si fue Expansión o Cinco Días pensaba que era una de las 5 del Ibex que más iba a subir desde marzo, y un amigo del Santander que trabaja en la central en un puesto bastante importante me dijo que las cuentas eran muy buenas.
> 
> ...



¿Y Hódar no recomendaba sobreponderar?


----------



## ghkghk (16 May 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Bueno, te digo un poco como veo yo la cosa de TRE,
> 
> En primer lugar aclaro que voy a usar la base de datos de BW, y que seguidamente adjuntaré los links para poder contrastar los datos que iré desglosando.
> 
> ...



Joder, infinitas gracias por la molestia. Quedo a las espera del resto de información y lo debatimos. Pero en un principio, creo que me estoy decantándome por quedármelas.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Está claro, pero si la empresa es sólida, con buena cartera y proyectos, sin deudas... es de imaginar que pronto o tarde algo remontará. De hecho, desde que estamos hablando ha recuperado casi un 1%. Es poco, pero menos es nada! Creo que la voy a aguantar.
> 
> PD. No es meterte donde no te llaman, es un foro público y además si posteo es obviamente para recibir opiniones, sean en una dirección u otra. Y todas las agradezco mucho.



Bueno, como ya he puesto arriba, el analisis está orientado a si es conveniente o no vender, ya que ya las tiene en cartera. En cualquiera de los casos tiene 3 cosas muy positivas.

A) ROE superior al 25%
B)Dividendo superior al 3%.
C) Deuda menor al 10% del Equity ( Deuda a largo).

En el finviz, hay depositadas 6784 empresas. Poniendo esos criterios sólo salen 40. Ver link más abajo.

Stock Screener - Overview o3 u0.1 o25

Esto es TRE está mejor posicionada HOY que el 99.41% de las empresas de FINVIZ (bajo esos criterios).

Que hay cosas más atractivas en mi opinion que TRE?. Sí.
Que con esos números si las tuviera las mantendría en cartera?. También.


----------



## ghkghk (16 May 2011)

necho dijo:


> Igual que el anterior conforero, me tomo el atrevimiento de meter la nariz en donde no me han llamado.
> 
> Si quieres quedartelas pasate por el siguiente foro (Invertir en bolsa) es el mejor para los que siguen el "Buy & Hold" o L/P en cristiano. Allí amablemente intentarán resolver todas tus dudas.
> 
> ...




Muy interesante el foro. Lo tendré muy presente.


----------



## ghkghk (16 May 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Bueno, como ya he puesto arriba, el analisis está orientado a si es conveniente o no vender, ya que ya las tiene en cartera. En cualquiera de los casos tiene 3 cosas muy positivas.
> 
> A) ROE superior al 25%
> B)Dividendo superior al 3%.
> ...




Gracias por la molestia, el tiempo dedicado... y los ánimos insuflados!

Desde que Claca ha dicho que tocaba soportes, ha subido más de un 1.1% en una hora... Curioso mundo el del análisis técnico.


----------



## rafaxl (16 May 2011)

Vaya meneos que le estan metiendo a las materias... bueno a todo en general. Huele a habemus rebotem??? en el petroleo al menos ha recuperado dolar y medio en poco tiempo.

El euro peponizando poco a poco.


----------



## rafaxl (16 May 2011)

Los yankis estan asomando la patita poco a poco... se huele la hierba fresca (y la otra quemada :: ). Sector bancario tirando parriba en usa.

SP en verde.


----------



## rafaxl (16 May 2011)

Verde que te quiero verdeee, que callados estais por la tarde hoy. Al final acabaremos en verde en el ibex... menudo dia de locos.

Edito: patapum!!!! americanos en verde bonito, ibex planito tirando a verde... lo de Deutsche Bank es flipante, perdia un 1% a la mañana y ahora plano...

A que hostias estan jugando ultimamente rebotando mas de 100 puntos en una sesion de rojo a verde con una bestialidad tremenda?


----------



## rafaxl (16 May 2011)

Subanse al MagLev, esto es supersonico.


----------



## Claca (16 May 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Verde que te quiero verdeee, que callados estais por la tarde hoy. Al final acabaremos en verde en el ibex... menudo dia de locos.



Bueno, no vengo repitiendo que prácticamente todo está en soporte porque sí, hasta he colgado un gráfico del IBEX a primera hora donde se veía claramente. También he comentando lo del euro esta madrugada, etc... Quier decir que muchas veces nos quejamos de las trampas que hacen, que si siempre pepones, pero mira, al menos los gráficos no pueden mentir y ahí ya se veía que nada estaba roto a pesar de estar a un paso de liarla mucho.


----------



## Claca (16 May 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> GHKGHK, luego te pongo algo más detallado pero asi a botepronto no veo ningun motivo para vender TRE. Vender algo por que esta bajando viene a s er algo asi como comprar algo porque está subiendo.



Hombre, esa es la definición de tendencia (lo que ha bajado mucho seguirá bajando, luego vende).

Yo no quiero meterme de nuevo en un debate Técnico VS Fundamental, con el tema de ACCIONA ya dejé clara mi posición. Sólo repetiré que aunque una entrada se plantee desde la óptica fundamental, no cuesta nada tener en mente el gráfico para sacar el máximo rendimiento a la entrada.

En todo este tiempo creo que ha quedado sobradamente demostrado que el AT funciona. Es una herramienta para maximizar la eficiencia de nuestra operativa al permitir situar stops y objetivos correctamente para obtener así un ratio de riesgo/ beneficio favorable al inversor, lo cual en un mundo de gacelas y leones nos viene muy bien 

Sea como sea, lo más importante es tener siempre claro por qué nos metemos en un valor y sobre qué niveles saldríamos, tanto para bien como para mal (si es que queremos poner stop, algo que en mi opinión es imprescindible). Otra cosa nos lleva a la frustración y a la ansiedad.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hombre, esa es la definición de tendencia (lo que ha bajado mucho seguirá bajando, luego vende).
> 
> Yo no quiero meterme de nuevo en un debate Técnico VS Fundamental, con el tema de ACCIONA ya dejé clara mi posición. Sólo repetiré que aunque una entrada se plantee desde la óptica fundamental, no cuesta nada tener en mente el gráfico para sacar el máximo rendimiento a la entrada.
> 
> ...



Claca, este paper te puede molar mucho, va mas o menos de eso... http://pages.stern.nyu.edu/~lpederse/papers/ValMomEverywhere.pdf

El AT y el AF no son excluyentes. El problema, al menos en mi humilde opinion, es que si uno elimina los mejores días bursatiles ve mermada y mucho la rentabilidad a L/p.

El AT funciona por información por tiempo, si funcionas en un rango suficientemente pequeño de tiempo si que tendrás una información mucho más dinamica y podrás operar antes, pero también incurriras en operaciones fallidas, y tus costes se incrementaran. Si compras una empresa para invertir, o porque vale más de lo que cuesta, y tu análisis y razonamiento es correcto, ganaras dinero. Sino, pues no. Si uno es capaz de encontrar cosas que valgan menos que lo que cotizan ( mediante cualquier herramienta), dará igual el tiempo que tarde, que se acabará ganando dinero.

No obstante, sí es cierto ( es de lo que trata el paper), en que es más rentable comprar una empresa con buenos fundamentales en máximos, que no una con buenos fundamentales en mínimos. Porque puede seguir subiendo, y puede seguir bajando. En cualquiera de los casos, el hecho de que una empresa suba o baje no deja de ser una respuesta, sobre todo a largo plazo, de como lo haga el negocio subyacente.


----------



## Mulder (16 May 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Yo también pasaba por aquí a saludar 

¿alguien está en Inditex? la veo recuperarse muy rápidamente de los golpes bajistas y creo que es buen momento para entrar, aunque antes de ello me gustaría leer el AT del forero de siempre 

Si es tan amable.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 May 2011)

BENETTON GROUP SPA (BEN:IM): Stock Quote & Company Profile - BusinessWeek

Mira esta a ver que te parece.


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2011)

otro que se pasa a saludar... 


el xiringuito no cae ni a paladas de guano... manda huevos... ienso:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 May 2011)

Stock Quote DE

Tonuel, mira que shorts mas chulos. Si veis la grafica en meses es una estrella de la muerte de libro.


----------



## debianita (16 May 2011)

sell sell sell sell

mode himbocación off

Nos tienes abandonados Kuji :´(

Alguien sabe algo de la mini??? Hace días que no escribe y la profe tiene cosas que analizar y enseñar

Treasury Confirms Debt Ceiling To Be Breached Today; Will Tap Pension Funds | zero hedge

Y que dé caña a los metaleros ::

EDIT: Aprovecho para saludar a los ilustres foreros que se han dejado ver por el hilo, sin la zulopatia esto está muerto


----------



## morgan (16 May 2011)

Hola a todos. 

No participo en este hilo, aunque os leo desde hace mucho. 

Solo quería daros las gracias por vuestros análisis de AT.

Os quería preguntar por un valor al que suelo operar en largo y que este año me ha dado buenos resultados. Abengoa.

Estoy pensando en volver a entrar en largo si cae hasta los 20 euros, pero visto el percal, me surgen dudas. ¿Alguien podría decirme como ve el tema de soportes/resistencias?.

Un saludo.

Por cierto, mirando el igmarkets, parece que o mucho cambia, o el ibex mañana va a arrancar muy rojo .


----------



## Stuyvesant (16 May 2011)

Quiera que no, Hoy tengo uno de esos días.

También quiero saludar. Estoy sin tarjeta desde Semana Santa por otra pifia del banco y no va a llegar a tiempo un paquete.


Si yo fuera un empleado de cierta sucursal en la calle Miguel Angel, ahora mismo me habría encerrado en la caja fuerte. Ya me conocen de la primera visita.

Tengo una de esas miradas que no molan.

De las que se me ponen cuando veo triste a alguien que me importa.

No sé lo que tardarán, pero de verdad, si algunos supieran, irían personalmente a entregar el envío.


----------



## ghkghk (16 May 2011)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Me entretengo mirando vuelos a Madrid. ¿Alguien me presta su avión? Tengo que hacer un envío de un paquete.



En qué fechas. En el próximo mes voy unos días a Aspen a despedir la temporada de nieve, y de vuelta pasaré por las Maldivas para relajarme y entrar en calor (en el fondo odio el frío). Si no coinciden las fechas, mi Global Express XRS es tuyo.


----------



## Stuyvesant (16 May 2011)

creo que a voy a hacer los ejercicios de respiración en algún centro de preparación al parto, a ver si me relajo.


----------



## Stuyvesant (16 May 2011)

Déjalo, ya tengo avión. No merece la pena gastar gasofa. Zen musho zen., La tarjeta llegará, por que si no lo de WTC van a ser las verbenas del pueblo.


----------



## Claca (17 May 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> No participo en este hilo, aunque os leo desde hace mucho.
> 
> ...



Buenas,

Celebro que te hayas animado a participar, Calopez te lo agradece.

Al tema:







Tras los mínimos del 2009 ABG ha subido un imponente 300% hasta encontrarse con una dura resistencia que ya en el pasado enturbió la buena marcha alcista del valor. No es para menos, tal y como se aprecia en el gráfico, pues es muy fácil evidenciar la importancia del nivel con una simple ojeada. Ahora, tras frenar en seco en la zona, hemos perdido el canal de medio plazo y tenemos una posible figura de cambio de tendencia formada en el precio:







Esta cuña, que coincide con el 61% fibo de esta última subida, nos dice que hay que tener cuidado. Si vemos que el precio pierde el soporte y empieza a caer, lo más prudente será esperar al margen y no lanzarnos a buscar el giro, por muy tentadores que nos puedan parecer los 20 euros. En su lugar esperar a que desarrollase todo el movimiento bajista hasta, probablemente, precios cercanos a los 19 proporcionaría mayores garantías a nuestra entrada si lo que queremos es mantener la acción en cartera durante una temporadita.

Hay que tener en cuenta donde se ha efectuado el alto y como las últimas veces que fracasó el asalto el precio tomó una buena carrerilla bajista antes de volver a atacar la resistencia. En el siguiente soporte y con la alcista más próxima a los niveles de cotización, un giro consistente podría tener más posibilidades y recorrido.

Por arriba, que no falte la opción alcista, primero sería batir esa bajista de corto que conforma la cuña, lo cual en principio fijaría los 23 euros como objetivo.

Tal y como lo veo yo, el rango de precio que ofrece el valor mientras no se aclare la situación no debería seducir a un inversor tranquilo que piensa en el largo plazo, pero que cada cual tome sus decisiones.


----------



## Claca (17 May 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Yo también pasaba por aquí a saludar
> 
> ...



Hola, Mulder

Como padre fundador del hilo (uno de ellos, vaya) deberías pasarte más por aquí, prácticamente estás obligado por contrato. Veamos como está ITX:







Esta es la formación que yo veo en el largo plazo, algo complicada de detectar, la muy jodida. La fuerza alcista del valor desde que superara los 49 euros es incuestionable, pero a corto plazo nos encontramos en resistencia.







Los 63 euros actuaron de tope recientemente y desencadenaron un recorte cercano al 20%. La vuelta ha sido rápida y con fuerza, pero estas últimas sesiones los ánimos parecen disminuir a medida que un triángulo alcista se dibuja en el precio al acercarse a la zona de resistencia. Es muy importante que a corto plazo el precio supere los niveles 63,00-64,30 (cosas mías), si no sería bastante lógico que decidiera tomarse un nuevo descanso apoyándose en esos 58,60-59 euros que marco en el gráfico. 

Es un valor que pinta bastante bien en el tiempo y si supera la resistencia creo que los 70 euros pueden llegar a verse.

Un saludo, doc.

PD: Esa dinámica puede tener bastante juego en el futuro.


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2011)

Casi planos y con los habituales bandazos por parte de Gamesa. Todo en orden


----------



## Wbuffete (17 May 2011)

Buenos días 
QUIERO SANGRE


Spoiler



Abierto corto de ibex 10343


S2


----------



## rafaxl (17 May 2011)

No duramos en rojo ni lo que el agua en una cesta, manda huevos.

Esto no cae ni a palos. Vaya rebote de repente. A la mierda.


----------



## Abner (17 May 2011)

estooo, para alguien que no lleva metales. Cómo lo véis? Es factible defenderse de la petada del euro y el dólar invirtiendo por ejemplo en el dax? quizá el cac? viendo las últimas noticias y tal me estoy acojonando de verdad. Necesito un salvavidas para mis ahorros de toda mi vida, socorro....

Claca, ves algún signo de guano en los índices europeos? Alguno que esté puesto en fundamentales me puede indicar valores que paguen beneficios para compra de títulos que estén en un buen per. Doy thanks a cambio ;P


----------



## pecata minuta (17 May 2011)

Buenas, yo también pasaba a saludar 

Claca el hilo es tuyo últimamente. Espero que calopez sepa recompensarte debidamente.


----------



## visillófilas pepitófagas (17 May 2011)

Esto os va a encantar:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/225356-bruselas-podra-impedir-la-especulacion-en-bolsa.html


----------



## Claca (17 May 2011)

Peligrosa figura en el VIX de vuelta alcista. La clavicular pasa muy cerca de la MM200, que en el gráfico se aprecia como frenó varios intentos de juerga alcista y, cuando no lo hizo, el precio se disparó.

Abner, esta noche te miro lo de los índices, aunque también te digo una cosa, pensar en años vista la mayoría de las veces es echar una moneda al aire. En mi opinión, quien mete pasta en bolsa es para hacer un seguimiento más o menos activo del tema, relajado, pero constante. Dejar ahí los ahorros y no preocuparse lo más mínimo por la evolución de los mercados es una mala forma de invertir. 

Tengo la intución de que en el 2013 estaremos por debajo de los niveles actuales, pero eso es en base a que vi durante un tiempo muchos fondos que pagaban solo con unas condiciones alcistas en dicho vencimiento, y ya sabemos cuanto les gusta a los bancos colar productos contrarios a los intereses del cliente (tú compra, que yo te vendo).


----------



## Claca (17 May 2011)

visillófilas pepitófagas dijo:


> Esto os va a encantar:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/225356-bruselas-podra-impedir-la-especulacion-en-bolsa.html



¿Esto no se hizo ya durante la crisis financiera (2008)? Y no sirvió de nada, claro. La volatilidad siguió en máximos.


----------



## Claca (17 May 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas, yo también pasaba a saludar
> 
> Claca el hilo es tuyo últimamente. Espero que calopez sepa recompensarte debidamente.



Ya que te dejas leer, podrías estirarte un poco y contarnos qué tal va el tema, alguna anécdota, la mínima diferencia que hay entre ejercer de funcionario y estar de baja, etc. Piensa que la mayoría de nosotros la experiencia más cercana al embarazo que hemos tenido ha sido con la ingesta accidental de algún parásito intestinal 

Espero que todo vaya muy bien. Ya debe quedar muy poco ¿no?


----------



## Abner (17 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Peligrosa figura en el VIX de vuelta alcista. La clavicular pasa muy cerca de la MM200, que en el gráfico se aprecia como frenó varios intentos de juerga alcista y, cuando no lo hizo, el precio se disparó.
> 
> Abner, esta noche te miro lo de los índices, aunque también te digo una cosa, pensar en años vista la mayoría de las veces es echar una moneda al aire. En mi opinión, quien mete pasta en bolsa es para hacer un seguimiento más o menos activo del tema, relajado, pero constante. Dejar ahí los ahorros y no preocuparse lo más mínimo por la evolución de los mercados es una mala forma de invertir.
> 
> Tengo la intución de que en el 2013 estaremos por debajo de los niveles actuales, pero eso es en base a que vi durante un tiempo muchos fondos que pagaban solo con unas condiciones alcistas en dicho vencimiento, y ya sabemos cuanto les gusta a los bancos colar productos contrarios a los intereses del cliente (tú compra, que yo te vendo).



Muchas gracias Claca. 

Diciendo esto del 2013 ya me retengo de comprar. Joder, el problema es siempre el maldito timing. No estoy tan preocupado porque la bolsa o la acción en concreto baje un poco o no, me basta con que no se descalabra para compensar una hipotética devaluación de la neopeseta si acabamos fuera del euro. Si pudiese coger un vuelo a Suiza me planteaba llevarme allí toda la pasta, para protegerla el tiempo que hiciera falta. Esto es un sinvivir. 

Viendo el DAX, parecía tener una tendencia alcista sólida, pero es que lleva tanto tiempo subiendo que me da la impresión de que va a girarse y hacer el mismo movimiento para abajo, ese doble techo que estoy viendo tampoco me mola nada, y el CAC tampoco parece con mejor pinta (estaba mirando los gráficos a 5 años en el finance.yahoo.com). Mi idea es poseer los activos físicamente, no entrar con derivados, sino apostar por alguna empresa que por fundamentales esté en buenas condiciones y reparta dividendos y mantener las acciones el tiempo necesario para cuando nos vayamos a la mierda fuera del euro si esto finalmente se produce.

Perdón por la paranoia, pero es que después de las noticias tan raras últimamente me estoy poniendo en modo conspiranoico. 

A mí es que me da que va a haber otra leche gorda como la del 2008, porque cuando empiecen a quebrar paises digo yo que afectará a las bolsas de alguna manera ¿no? ¿hay algún viejuno del foro que haya pasado por una crisis de deuda de estas? 

Qué sinvivir, estoy hasta los mismísimos de vivir tiempos históricos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 May 2011)

¿Si un país se sale del euro, el euro sube o baja?

Supongo que dependerá de qué país sea el que se salga del euro.

¿Si Alemania se sale del euro el euro sube o baja?

¿Y si se sale España?

¿Qué pasa con la bolsa cuando sube el euro?

Por animar el debate de la inversión a largo plazo (y no aclarar nada).


----------



## Abner (17 May 2011)

mamoooooon


----------



## Abner (17 May 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Si un país se sale del euro, el euro sube o baja?
> 
> Supongo que dependerá de qué país sea el que se salga del euro.
> 
> ...



Ahora que ya estoy en casa y con un teclado normal, puedo contestar con más enjundia. 

A ver, posibilidades. 
1. No hay ruptura de moneda única:
Toda la zona baja, devaluación de la moneda a causa de imprimir euros virtuales para pagar el default de los paises periféricos, entiendo que en ese escenario, el hecho de poseer algo tangible como participaciones de una empresa sólida, debiera hacer que te pudieras defender (algo así como comprar un piso como defensa de la inflación, porque ya sabemos que los pisos nunca bajan , o como comprar oro, con la diferencia con este ´último que no lo tienes que guardar en caja fuerte y que además una acción es más líquida que un metal. En este caso podría llegar a dar más o menos igual en qué plaza financiera compres​
2. 2 monedas, una de mierda para PIGS, una guay para los del Norte. Comprando en una plaza que pille en el bloque guay, viviendo en el bloque chungo, me imagino que ningún gobierno hará la judiada de quitarte las acciones de inmediato y cambiártelas por la moneda de mierda que te toca. De tal forma, que mientras mantengas las acciones durante el proceso en que la moneda PIG se va al guano, te proteges de la devaluación monetaria. Cuando culmine el proceso, vendes las acciones, o si no, las mantienes mientras te dan dividendos. Aquí hay que tener en cuenta que también la moneda guay se devaluaría, porque los PIGS íbamos a hacer un simpa sí o sí, así que los guays tendrían que imprimir e inflacionar para robar a sus súbditos para pagar el pufo de los bancos que hayan invertido en nuestros bonos. Aquí entiendo que también se aplica la defensa de mantener un activo tangible en contra de moneda líquida para protegerse de la devaluación​
3. Cada uno por su lado. 
Comprar en la plaza alemana ya que probablemente los chinos les están comprando tecnología y bmw's a saco, aplicar las 2 anteriores a conveniencia anterior​
¡Es un WIN, WIN, WIN! [mode wishful thinking on]


Edito: No comprar USA, bajo ningún concepto. Bueno, quizás Lockheed Martin si es que cotiza en Bolsa.


----------



## rafaxl (17 May 2011)

Venga ese rebote usano, para variar un dia mas jodiendo a mas de uno en diez minutos.

Perderan los 12500 al final? tengo mis dudas, 480 ahora mismo (rebotando 60 puntos desde las 8 y media). Estan metiendo un chute del copon, solo hay que ver al euro y el SP casi pasando a verde.


----------



## debianita (17 May 2011)

Abner, hace un año, cuando se empezaban a cocer habas con los rescates me ví con los mismos miedos que usted. Mi elección, diversificación: metales, bienes de equipo, tierras y los papelitos justos en el banco para afrontar algun imprevisto y para algun corto  . Teniendo un plan para en cualquier momento poder sacar los papelitos en cuestión de minutos de las garras de los banksters (multiples tarjetas de crédito).

Puede sonar madmaxista, lo sé, pero duermo a pierna suelta desde entonces . Quizás hoy por hoy no sea la mejor idea de entrar de cero en los metales ... Pero existen opciones poco arriesgadas: monedas de 12 euros de plata (los famosos karlillos, apenas quedan :XX las monedas de 20 euros del BdE, y el oro en euros (que es lo que no interesa, está bastante estable).

Por otro lado, si no hay QE3 y todo se va al guano entraria en blue chips: matildes, repsoles ... bancos ni con un palo.

Seguramente existan mejores ideas, estas son las mias 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 May 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Abner, hace un año, cuando se empezaban a cocer habas con los rescates me ví con los mismos miedos que usted. Mi elección, diversificación: metales, bienes de equipo, tierras y los papelitos justos en el banco para afrontar algun imprevisto y para algun corto  . Teniendo un plan para en cualquier momento poder sacar los papelitos en cuestión de minutos de las garras de los banksters (multiples tarjetas de crédito).
> 
> Puede sonar madmaxista, lo sé, pero duermo a pierna suelta desde entonces . Quizás hoy por hoy no sea la mejor idea de entrar de cero en los metales ... Pero existen opciones poco arriesgadas: monedas de 12 euros de plata (los famosos karlillos, apenas quedan :XX las monedas de 20 euros del BdE, y el oro en euros (que es lo que no interesa, está bastante estable).
> 
> ...



Yo he comprado ya unas 200 moneditas de 12 euros.

Y hace poco entre con 30.000 euros en TEF, buscando el dividendo.

Por eso le digo, que si sus consejos no son buenos, yo tambien estoy jodido.

Edito, me sali del popular y bancaja y me he llevado los cuartos a la caja rural.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (17 May 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Muchas gracias Claca.
> 
> Diciendo esto del 2013 ya me retengo de comprar. Joder, el problema es siempre el maldito timing. No estoy tan preocupado porque la bolsa o la acción en concreto baje un poco o no, me basta con que no se descalabra para compensar una hipotética devaluación de la neopeseta si acabamos fuera del euro. Si pudiese coger un vuelo a Suiza me planteaba llevarme allí toda la pasta, para protegerla el tiempo que hiciera falta. Esto es un sinvivir.
> 
> ...



Abner, si te sirve de consuelo yo estoy en la misma tesitura, ya se que mal de muchos consuelo de tontos, pero es lo que hay. Yo al igual que Debianita tenía preparado "una alternativa", el suficiente efectivo para había mirado unos fondos de inversión extranjeros para meterme en ellos si llegado el caso tenía que correr con mis pequeños ahorros. ( Deuda Pública Suiza, Noruega etc, en sus correspondientes monedas ), pero el problema sería luego el rescate donde tb te clavarían. Este Julio voy a explotar otras opciones, voy a Noruega para tantear como está el terreno allí, in situ y ver las posibilidades de establecerme allí, si llegado el momento tuviera que hacer las maletas.


----------



## Abner (17 May 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Abner, si te sirve de consuelo yo estoy en la misma tesitura, ya se que mal de muchos consuelo de tontos, pero es lo que hay. Yo al igual que Debianita tenía preparado "una alternativa", el suficiente efectivo para había mirado unos fondos de inversión extranjeros para meterme en ellos si llegado el caso tenía que correr con mis pequeños ahorros. ( Deuda Pública Suiza, Noruega etc, en sus correspondientes monedas ), pero el problema sería luego el rescate donde tb te clavarían. Este Julio voy a explotar otras opciones, voy a Noruega para tantear como está el terreno allí, in situ y ver las posibilidades de establecerme allí, si llegado el momento tuviera que hacer las maletas.



Jolín, ahí al lado, ¿hay que hablar noruego o vale inglés? Si lo hace, cuéntenos cómo le va y tal. Yo es que no me veo saliendo al extranjero a ver si me abro una cuenta en otro país, no me manejo, pero desde bancos aquí comprar acciones al menos europeas y usanas es fácil. Lo de comprar deuda pública de otros paises ¿por qué especificas que en su moneda? ¿eso no es automático? quiero decir, si compras un bono de deuda canadiense por ejemplo (¿es difícil conseguir bonos canadienses, cómo se compran?) te hacen el cambio a dólar canadiense en el momento de pillarlo, y luego los intereses te los abonarán en la moneda canadiense cambiándola a euros al valor cotizado en ese momento ¿no?


----------



## pecata minuta (17 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ya que te dejas leer, podrías estirarte un poco y contarnos qué tal va el tema, alguna anécdota, la mínima diferencia que hay entre ejercer de funcionario y estar de baja, etc. Piensa que la mayoría de nosotros la experiencia más cercana al embarazo que hemos tenido ha sido con la ingesta accidental de algún parásito intestinal
> 
> Espero que todo vaya muy bien. Ya debe quedar muy poco ¿no?



Pues mira, ya que preguntas, te lo cuento: es como si tuvieras un melón moviéndose dentro de tu tripa, más o menos. Recibo todo el tiempo cabezazos a la altura de donde antes estaba mi estómago (me intriga mucho saber dónde se encuentran ahora los órganos que estaban antes por ahí) porque la jodía de ella está sentada y no tiene pinta de darse la vuelta (¡va a ser funcionaria!). Y estoy de baja porque tengo que hacer reposo relativo, y cuando te encuentras medianamente bien es un coñazo tener que estar tumbada por obligación (pecatita es pequeña y tengo que hacer reposo para que crezca).

Pero bueno, creo que después de todo, esto merecerá más la pena que un parásito intestinal... bueno, esto te lo contestaré dentro de 30 años.

Y sí, queda poco, 30 días exactamente...


----------



## Abner (17 May 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues mira, ya que preguntas, te lo cuento: es como si tuvieras un melón moviéndose dentro de tu tripa, más o menos. Recibo todo el tiempo cabezazos a la altura de donde antes estaba mi estómago (me intriga mucho saber dónde se encuentran ahora los órganos que estaban antes por ahí) porque la jodía de ella está sentada y no tiene pinta de darse la vuelta (¡va a ser funcionaria!). Y estoy de baja porque tengo que hacer reposo relativo, y cuando te encuentras medianamente bien es un coñazo tener que estar tumbada por obligación (pecatita es pequeña y tengo que hacer reposo para que crezca).
> 
> Pero bueno, creo que después de todo, esto merecerá más la pena que un parásito intestinal... bueno, esto te lo contestaré dentro de 30 años.
> 
> Y sí, queda poco, 30 días exactamente...



¡Ánimo pecata, que vaya todo bien!


----------



## bertok (17 May 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues mira, ya que preguntas, te lo cuento: es como si tuvieras un melón moviéndose dentro de tu tripa, más o menos. Recibo todo el tiempo cabezazos a la altura de donde antes estaba mi estómago (me intriga mucho saber dónde se encuentran ahora los órganos que estaban antes por ahí) porque la jodía de ella está sentada y no tiene pinta de darse la vuelta (¡va a ser funcionaria!). Y estoy de baja porque tengo que hacer reposo relativo, y cuando te encuentras medianamente bien es un coñazo tener que estar tumbada por obligación (pecatita es pequeña y tengo que hacer reposo para que crezca).
> 
> Pero bueno, creo que después de todo, esto merecerá más la pena que un parásito intestinal... bueno, esto te lo contestaré dentro de 30 años.
> 
> Y sí, queda poco, 30 días exactamente...



Ánimo y que todo vaya bien (suerte con el / la burbujarra).


----------



## EL_LIMITE (17 May 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Jolín, ahí al lado, ¿hay que hablar noruego o vale inglés? Si lo hace, cuéntenos cómo le va y tal. Yo es que no me veo saliendo al extranjero a ver si me abro una cuenta en otro país, no me manejo, pero desde bancos aquí comprar acciones al menos europeas y usanas es fácil. Lo de comprar deuda pública de otros paises ¿por qué especificas que en su moneda? ¿eso no es automático? quiero decir, si compras un bono de deuda canadiense por ejemplo (¿es difícil conseguir bonos canadienses, cómo se compran?) te hacen el cambio a dólar canadiense en el momento de pillarlo, y luego los intereses te los abonarán en la moneda canadiense cambiándola a euros al valor cotizado en ese momento ¿no?



Si Abner tienes razón, pero había por ahí un asunto con la cobertura de moneda que me parece que se utilizaba para fondos en RV Y RF, los que yo tenia mirados eran RF monetarios aunque no recuerdo muy bien, ya esa opción no la he tocado desde hace un tiempo, yo la verdad es que me metí en Morningstar Stock, Mutual Fund, Bond, ETF Investment Research y empecé a buscar posibles alternativas ya que aparecen la mayoría de los fondos que hay, además veía su composición y luego busque dos intermediarios que los ofrecieran. En mi caso fueron selfbank e inversis. 
Con respecto a lo de comprar bonos candienses directamente yo no miré esa opción, sencillamente busqué fondos de inversión cuyo principal o único componente fuera ese bono en concreto. ejemplo: Colocación de activos|Los 10 principales activos|UBS (Lux) Medium Term BF CAD P Acc|ISIN:LU0074904615

JoDer con el ejemplo, que he puesto habrías perdido mucha pasta en lo que va de año (-3,29%).Este otro estaría un pelín mejor pero claro las rentabilidades, si las hay, son pequeñas pequeñas y tienes que ver si te compensa con las comisiones de gestión. Nordea-1 Norwegian Bond E|ISIN:LU0173796151|Harald Willersrud|Nordea Investment Funds S.A.|RF NOK


----------



## Claca (17 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Peligrosa figura en el VIX de vuelta alcista. La clavicular pasa muy cerca de la MM200, que en el gráfico se aprecia como frenó varios intentos de juerga alcista y, cuando no lo hizo, el precio se disparó.
> 
> Abner, esta noche te miro lo de los índices, aunque también te digo una cosa, pensar en años vista la mayoría de las veces es echar una moneda al aire. En mi opinión, quien mete pasta en bolsa es para hacer un seguimiento más o menos activo del tema, relajado, pero constante. Dejar ahí los ahorros y no preocuparse lo más mínimo por la evolución de los mercados es una mala forma de invertir.
> 
> Tengo la intución de que en el 2013 estaremos por debajo de los niveles actuales, pero eso es en base a que vi durante un tiempo muchos fondos que pagaban solo con unas condiciones alcistas en dicho vencimiento, y ya sabemos cuanto les gusta a los bancos colar productos contrarios a los intereses del cliente (tú compra, que yo te vendo).









Es lo que tienen los índices inversamente correlacionados: lo que en uno es soporte, en el otro es resistencia.

Como vengo diciendo, a grandes rasgos los mercados están en soportes, pero hay que ir con mucho cuidado y seleccionar cuidadosamente los valores si queremos intentar compras, y los stops hay que respetarlos sí o sí, pues es en este tipo de casos cuando uno se puede quedar enganchado. 

PD: He modificado la línea de pivotaje dinámica para adaptarla al comportamiento de su hermana en el DOW. No es que tenga ya mucha importancia, pero en vista de los últimos cierres queda así corregida.

PD2: Los índices europeos siguen pendientes, pues quiero repasarlos con calma.


----------



## Claca (17 May 2011)

Actividad en el hilo :_ )


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2011)

Acabo de tener un ordenador delante por primera vez desde hace muchas horas, pero por motivos obvios tengo pocas ganas de participar


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 May 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Abner, hace un año, cuando se empezaban a cocer habas con los rescates me ví con los mismos miedos que usted. Mi elección, diversificación: metales, bienes de equipo, tierras y los papelitos justos en el banco para afrontar algun imprevisto y para algun corto  . Teniendo un plan para en cualquier momento poder sacar los papelitos en cuestión de minutos de las garras de los banksters (multiples tarjetas de crédito).
> 
> Puede sonar madmaxista, lo sé, pero duermo a pierna suelta desde entonces . Quizás hoy por hoy no sea la mejor idea de entrar de cero en los metales ... Pero existen opciones poco arriesgadas: monedas de 12 euros de plata (los famosos karlillos, apenas quedan :XX las monedas de 20 euros del BdE, y el oro en euros (que es lo que no interesa, está bastante estable).
> 
> ...



Pues mire usté que el SAN 8€ ya cotiza a menos de la mitad de 1999. Entonces un menu eran 6€ y costaba 12. Ahora un menu son 10€ y cuesta 8. Y gana MUCHO más dinero...

No me gustan los bancos, pero si las gangas...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Acabo de tener un ordenador delante por primera vez desde hace muchas horas, pero por motivos obvios tengo pocas ganas de participar



Has hablado con los de investor relations?. A mi me ha pasado una cosa parecida con una "Extremeña occidental", y les he escrito una carta que amigablemente me tienen que contestar. Porque después he estado mirando el resto de los statements y no he visto nada """"extraño""".


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Has hablado con los de *investor relations?*. A mi me ha pasado una cosa parecida con una "Extremeña occidental", y les he escrito una carta que amigablemente me tienen que contestar. Porque después he estado mirando el resto de los statements y no he visto nada """"extraño""".





Ni quiero saber nada de ellos ni creo que me puedan decir nada que me interese. ¿Lo de que has escrito a los tuyos es cierto?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 May 2011)

Hombre!, por supuesto que es cierto. Hace un par de meses escribi amablemente a los MAP, y muy amablemente me contestaron, y me enviaron la información financiera relativa a los últimos 10FY.

Esas las llevaba de media a 2.2 y quería saber que coño hacian para que el mercado las castigara tanto.

Lo de las extremeñas occidentales va por MOTA ENGIL que es una que he comprado hace relativamente poco. Les escribi esta semana, y estoy esperando su respuesta. Estan obligados a contestarte. Al fin y al cabo eres accionista. Y el problema que tienen es más o menos parecido al tuyo, si te fijas en el balance vas a ver como han inchado el realizable financiero por una cantidad cercana a 400M€.

Como es un incremento del fondo de maniobra, afecta al Cash Flow. Y tocar el Cash Flow es pecado.

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=EGL:PL

Si tienes dudas, llama y preguntas. Si no te contestan, vas a la JG y se lo preguntas en público ( citando además a las personas encargadas que no te atendieron correctamente). Y si no puedes ir a la junta, me nombras representante, voy yo. Digo yo que al menos daran canapés.

No es agradable ver tu cuenta en negativo. Si te sirve de consuelo, yo voy palmando cerca de 24% en PRGN. Y no las vendo. Y ojo, puedo acabar palmando un 50, o el 100% de la pasta, me puedo equivocar... pero también creo que cuando una cosa es un buen negocio al final, pues acaba saliendo adelante. 

[YOUTUBE]JrdEMERq8MA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 May 2011)

Por cierto, para los de Madrid, y provincias aledañas. Alomejor quedamos el jueves para tomar unas Cañas por el centro. Si a alguno os interesa pues hablamos por privado.


----------



## atman (18 May 2011)

Joer de verdad, debo andar muy mal... llevo unos días sin leeros y ya no entiendo la mitad de lo que decís... 

El SP de mis entretelas me trae a mal vivir... y por encima me he buscado una querida, el eur/usd... que me engaña con todos y me está despellejando vivo... ¿y las otras? Pues nada tampoco, ni me llaman ni me contestan cuando las llamo...

En fín, que el día ha pasado de ser realmente bueno a ser una... eso. ...y como comprenderán ando un poco decaído... porque lo del SP era más o menos visto y todo se andará... pero la puya del dolar así por las buenas no me la esperaba...
y se le queda a uno una cara de tonto...

en fín, esta semana castigado sin postre, hasta recuperar la pasta. :´(


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2011)

Pues andamos todos bien... Sí, sin duda ha habido algún "sort of mistake"...

Crédito, no hagas planes que te veo en la Junta de TRE 

Y no, que pierdas en PRGN no me consuela. Preferiría que ganases un 40%.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues andamos todos bien... Sí, sin duda ha habido algún "sort of mistake"...
> 
> Crédito, no hagas planes que te veo en la Junta de TRE
> 
> Y no, que pierdas en PRGN no me consuela. Preferiría que ganases un 40%.



Bueno, sólo trataba de animarte. De todas maneras creo que es una cuestión de tiempo. No se, pueden ocurrir muchas cosas. Pero a diez años vista no creo que haya mejor sitio donde poner el dinero que la renta variable. Y dentro de la RV creo que el sector energetico ( y provincias aledañas) es de los mejores posicionados. Para mi en cierta medida, es como si el que compro un piso en el 2001 se dio cuenta que su vecino lo compró por un 10% menos. No creo que haya nadie que no se equivoque alguna vez.


A partir del minuto 7.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5YCXGzUxCQ&feature=related


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 May 2011)

a nivel de negocio te puedo decir de dos proyectos que se esperaba se cayeran ( Peru y Cuba) van viento en popa (estoy hablando de TR). tambien te puedo comentar que se esta contratando personal....


----------



## Claca (18 May 2011)

No intentéis aplicar la lógica fundamental en el corto plazo porque no existe casi correlación. Los movimientos especulativos mueven el valor en plazos reducidos con el único objetivo de sacar tajada de las fluctuaciones en el precio independientemente de la evolución de la línea de negocio, mientras que la tendencia última de la acción es atribuible a esos detalles que comentáis, que es lo que mueve a las manos fuertes a aumentar posiciones, mantener o vender, aunque desde esta óptica un valor puede recortar un 20% y seguir en tendencia alcista, por decir algo, porque una posición estratégica se paga en el tiempo.


----------



## Abner (18 May 2011)

Claca:4382450 dijo:


> Claca dijo:
> 
> 
> > Peligrosa figura en el VIX de vuelta alcista. La clavicular pasa muy cerca de la MM200, que en el gráfico se aprecia como frenó varios intentos de juerga alcista y, cuando no lo hizo, el precio se disparó.
> ...



Muchas gracias Claca. Te lo pongo por escrito porque estoy con el vbulletin y no me deja hacer thanks. 
Por cierto que hacía mucho que no me conectaba al hilo. Ya no postea Mulder el informe de cierre? Por Dios, hasta el hilo está en crisis.


----------



## Claca (18 May 2011)

Sobre invertir a largo plazo, sin miramientos:







El dividendo se descuenta del precio. Los máximos del 2008 no se efectuaron sobre los 11 euros, sino cerca de los 14. El gráfico muestra la evolución del valor con el impacto del dividendo ajustado para tener una perspectiva real de la trayectoria de la acción.

Los 7,60 del ejemplo fueron en su momento 11,35 euros:







Es lo que hay. Gestión activa y nada de dormirse. Este mundillo es muy duro.


----------



## Abner (18 May 2011)

Creditopropulsado:4383524 dijo:


> ghkghk dijo:
> 
> 
> > Pues andamos todos bien... Sí, sin duda ha habido algún "sort of mistake"...
> ...



Q crack el buffet!


----------



## Claca (18 May 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Muchas gracias Claca. Te lo pongo por escrito porque estoy con el vbulletin y no me deja hacer thanks.
> Por cierto que hacía mucho que no me conectaba al hilo. Ya no postea Mulder el informe de cierre? Por Dios, hasta el hilo está en crisis.



No te preocupes, los thanks son una chorrada. 

Están pendientes los índices europeos, no creas que me he olvidado, pero como dije quiero revisarlos con calma. En algún momento de esta semana colgaré los gráficos.


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> a nivel de negocio te puedo decir de dos proyectos que se esperaba se cayeran ( Peru y Cuba) van viento en popa (estoy hablando de TR). tambien te puedo comentar que se esta contratando personal....




Creo que aquí tenemos un Lladó insuflando ánimos! 

Sin dar ningún tipo de datos, ¿trabajas allí? ¿con ellos? Siendo miles de trabajadores, no creo que te cacen por contar un pelín!

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No intentéis aplicar la lógica fundamental en el corto plazo porque no existe casi correlación. Los movimientos especulativos mueven el valor en plazos reducidos con el único objetivo de sacar tajada de las fluctuaciones en el precio independientemente de la evolución de la línea de negocio, mientras que la tendencia última de la acción es atribuible a esos detalles que comentáis, que es lo que mueve a las manos fuertes a aumentar posiciones, mantener o vender, aunque desde esta óptica un valor puede recortar un 20% y seguir en tendencia alcista, por decir algo, porque una posición estratégica se paga en el tiempo.




Te aseguro que lo que he aprendido de la importancia del AT (aunque a veces los soportes o resistencias los cortan como papel de fumar) ya no lo olvidaré.


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Bueno, sólo trataba de animarte. De todas maneras creo que es una cuestión de tiempo. No se, pueden ocurrir muchas cosas. Pero a diez años vista no creo que haya mejor sitio donde poner el dinero que la renta variable. Y dentro de la RV creo que el sector energetico ( y provincias aledañas) es de los mejores posicionados. Para mi en cierta medida, es como si el que compro un piso en el 2001 se dio cuenta que su vecino lo compró por un 10% menos. No creo que haya nadie que no se equivoque alguna vez.
> 
> 
> A partir del minuto 7.
> ...




Me ha gustado," si aciertas el qué tampoco importan tanto el cuándo"...


----------



## Wbuffete (18 May 2011)

Buenos días
Quiero sangre sigo corto.Casi en tablas.
Creo que hoy va a ser el día de la rotura.A ver si visita la parte baja del canal.
Con eso,y cuatro gacelas asustadas,podría ser genial.
S2

Animo pecata!!


----------



## Claca (18 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Te aseguro que lo que he aprendido de la importancia del AT (aunque a veces los soportes o resistencias los cortan como papel de fumar) ya no lo olvidaré.



De eso se trata  

Un soporte roto con fuerza nos dice que muy probablemente toque guano, y si encima venía de un lateral laaaaaaargo, pues doble ración. En realidad tiene más lógica de la que parece a simple vista: ciclos alcistas y bajistas, sentimiento de mercado, leones y gacelas = tendencia, soportes y resistencias.



Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenos días
> Quiero sangre sigo corto.Casi en tablas.
> Creo que hoy va a ser el día de la rotura.A ver si visita la parte baja del canal.
> Con eso,y cuatro gacelas asustadas,podría ser genial.
> ...



Lo que pasa es que todas las gacelas andan cortas, o eso leo en los foros de bolsa... aunque es cierto que muchos valores se están jugando un ban:







En el IBEX tenemos un triángulo roto y ayer se hizo un pull a la directriz perdida, pero los soportes aguantan. Ahora mismo estamos en un rango de mareo, no hay más.


----------



## pyn (18 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que todas las gacelas andan cortas, o eso leo en los foros de bolsa... aunque es cierto que muchos valores se están jugando un ban:



Ni más ni menos, cuestión de que para que esto baje, alguien tiene que comprar a estos precios, si todos venden a la vez mal vamos. Pero bajar, tenemos que bajar, las figuras son todas de vuelta y muchos valores (los bancos en su mayoría) están jugando con soportes importantes. Yo me aventuré a decir que esta semana veríamos al SAN lagideciendo por superar los 8€ y, quitando un momento el lunes, no lo hemos visto por debajo.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 May 2011)

¡Gracias a todos por los ánimos!

Os veo decaidillos, pero ya sabéis como es este mundo, a veces funcionan los fundamentales, otras no, otras no funciona ningún análisis... ya sabéis que estamos jugando con cartas marcadas, y que los que manejan la partida no van a perder nunca. A veces las cosas salen mal, pero al final es solo pasta (además, me imagino que es dinero que no necesitáis imperiosamente...), así que los que estéis pillados en valores y podáis mantenerlos, pues adelante, el que no quiera/pueda, que mire para otro lado y venda, pero pensad que al final es solamente dinero cochino.


----------



## Wbuffete (18 May 2011)

Un poquito mas,solo un poquito más....un pasito al frente ante el abismo mis valientes!!

Parezco un cani con mono de farla.
Pooodeeemos!!


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Un poquito mas,solo un poquito más....un pasito al frente ante el abismo mis valientes!!
> 
> Parezco un cani con mono de farla.
> Pooodeeemos!!




Ibex bajando un 0.4 y TRE subiendo un 1.2%... te lo firmo todos los días de la semana y dos veces los domingos.


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2011)

A los buenos días!

Aquí está mi participación de cupo de hoy 



pyn dijo:


> Ni más ni menos, cuestión de que para que esto baje, alguien tiene que comprar a estos precios, si todos venden a la vez mal vamos. Pero bajar, tenemos que bajar, las figuras son todas de vuelta y muchos valores (los bancos en su mayoría) están jugando con soportes importantes. Yo me aventuré a decir que esta semana veríamos al SAN lagideciendo por superar los 8€ y, quitando un momento el lunes, no lo hemos visto por debajo.



Yo creo que la mayor parte de la gente está demasiado pesimista y sin mucho motivo para ello. Personalmente no espero ninguna caida fuerte hasta final de año en los índices gordos, especialmente el Dow, y creo que seguiremos viendo tímidas subidas en las bolsas, tal vez no en el Ibex que está totalmente lateral pero si en el resto.

Sin embargo los leoncios nos giran demasiadas veces a la baja para asustar a la gente pero no van mucho más allá.


----------



## Wbuffete (18 May 2011)

Bueno,pongo el SP y pal curro
S2


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sobre invertir a largo plazo, sin miramientos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hola Claca,

Creo que no había explicado correctamente lo que quería decir con respecto al Santander y/o la Bolsa. Hace diez años, ( y a toros vista, que todo hay que decirlo), posiblmente la mejor inversión hubiera sido en secarrales en seseña, y siendo un poco más conservador, en pisos por toda España, y por supuesto, el oro. No creo haber dicho, y en ese caso aprovecho para aclarar, que el Santander fuera una buena inversión hace 10 años.

Valoración histórica del Santander a 10y.

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/perh.jpg/]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Vaya por delante que mucho de los creditos que seran fallidos no están recogidos en el balance, pero por mucho que ellos sean, mediante una valoración relativamente rápida tenemos.

PE * P/B(2001)= 17.1 * 1.9= 32.49
PE * P/B(2011)= 9.1 * .9= 8.19

Valoración de 2011 en función de la valoración de 2001= 25.2%.

Esto es, si pongamos que tarda 10 años en volver a las valoraciones de 2001, tendríamos una revaloracion de 400% en diez años + dividendos. Cosa que veo bastante improbable por otro lado.

Por otro lado, tenemos las valoraciones en precios relativos... El Santander medido en oro...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Cotiza a años 1997, y de nuevo, en 1997, el Santander era mucho menos Santander que es ahora, ( la fusion con el CentralHispano es del 1998).

No estoy diciendo que el Santander sea la mejor inversión para los proximos 10 años, más aun con el sentimiento que despierta en mi corazón el Sr Botín, pero en 2011, cuando ya se han hecho todas las ampliaciones de capital habidas y por haber, con un dividendo superior al 7%, puede que sea una forma aburrida de tener una parte de los ahorrillos.

Saludos.


----------



## Claca (18 May 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Hola Claca,
> 
> Creo que no había explicado correctamente lo que quería decir con respecto al Santander y/o la Bolsa. Hace diez años, ( y a toros vista, que todo hay que decirlo), posiblmente la mejor inversión hubiera sido en secarrales en seseña, y siendo un poco más conservador, en pisos por toda España, y por supuesto, el oro. No creo haber dicho, y en ese caso aprovecho para aclarar, que el Santander fuera una buena inversión hace 10 años.
> 
> ...



Aunque lo ha parecido, no era una respuesta directa a tu post, simplemente es algo que llevo queriendo mostrar desde hace mucho y hoy con el tema de los fundamentales en el centro del debate he decidido aprovechar y sacar el temita, más que nada para que la gente tenga una visión más clara del asunto (Dawkins, cof, cof).

Creo que viene muy bien tener distintos puntos de vista en el hilo con los que examinar la bolsa, así vamos profundizando en la complejidad de la renta variable.

PD: Se te echaba de menos en el hilo, a ver si intentas pasarte más.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Aunque lo ha parecido, no era una respuesta directa a tu post, simplemente es algo que llevo queriendo mostrar desde hace mucho y hoy con el tema de los fundamentales en el centro del debate he decidido aprovechar y sacar el temita, más que nada para que la gente tenga una visión más clara del asunto (Dawkins, cof, cof).
> 
> Creo que viene muy bien tener distintos puntos de vista en el hilo con los que examinar la bolsa, así vamos profundizando en la complejidad de la renta variable.
> 
> PD: Se te echaba de menos en el hilo, a ver si intentas pasarte más.



Bueno es que invertir a largo plazo, si sabes el que, y no pagas un precio excesivamente ridiculo por el negocio en cuestión, pues te irá bien. Creo que ya lo hemos hablado por aqui, el AT para el cuando y como, y el AF el "que".


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 May 2011)

A ver como veis esta por técnico, que por fundamental está bastante atractiva.

Stock Quote CX


----------



## rafaxl (18 May 2011)

Toma petroleo!! vaya subidon que esta pegando, a por los 100 dolares el wti de nuevo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 May 2011)

Arriba!.!!!!!!


----------



## rafaxl (18 May 2011)

A las 8 habla el barbas no??

A ver que suelta sin que esto salte por los aires.


----------



## rafaxl (18 May 2011)

Pum!!! y parriba. El WTI lleva ya 4 dolares de subida. Toma castaña.


----------



## Claca (18 May 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> A ver como veis esta por técnico, que por fundamental está bastante atractiva.
> 
> Stock Quote CX



Le he echado una ojeada rápida:







A corto sigue bajista, no hay que entrar todavía. .


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 May 2011)

[YOUTUBE]svbNLxTfePI[/YOUTUBE]

Por si acaso hay alguno que no lo haya visto...


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]svbNLxTfePI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Por si acaso hay alguno que no lo haya visto...





De lo más genial que he visto en tiempo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 May 2011)

¿Eso es lo que se esta haciendo en la realidad?

En el hilo de mas ir- caos explico hace unos dias, que esto no resultaba del todo malo para los USA.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> De lo más genial que he visto en tiempo.



Por cierto, ya me ha contestado el Extremeño occidental. Resulta que les habian hecho un simpa los del gobierno de Angola, pero dicen que este año les pagan.:|.

¿ Al final vas a escribir a los de TRE?


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Por cierto, ya me ha contestado el Extremeño occidental. Resulta que les habian hecho un simpa los del gobierno de Angola, pero dicen que este año les pagan.:|.
> 
> ¿ Al final vas a escribir a los de TRE?





En principio no. Hoy han subido algo, y dado que los resultados del 1T no fueron todo lo bueno que esperaban, creo que la corrección no es todavía exagerada. 

Pero no dudaré en hacerlo cuando la sangría se acentúe.

Esos angoleños traviesos! inocho:


----------



## Claca (18 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> En principio no. Hoy han subido algo, y dado que los resultados del 1T no fueron todo lo bueno que esperaban, creo que la corrección no es todavía exagerada.
> 
> Pero no dudaré en hacerlo cuando la sangría se acentúe.
> 
> Esos angoleños traviesos! inocho:



Mira, te cuelgo en un gráfico sencillito con todo lo que te comenté:







Momento crítico para el valor. 

Ayer te cabreaste un poco, pero si te fijas pese al 2% que se dejó aguantó perfectamente en el soporte. La alcista verde ha provocado fuertes rebotes en el pasado; reza a San Pepón para que pronto aparezca un velón verde que facilite las cosas, porque más allá de eso, como te dije, sería de esperar que siguiese el descenso hasta esos 35,78 que marco en el gráfico.


----------



## @@strom (18 May 2011)

Encuesta by Bespoke:


----------



## Abner (18 May 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]svbNLxTfePI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Por si acaso hay alguno que no lo haya visto...



Ostras, no lo conocía, pero es buenísimo!!!! 

No podrían hacer uno sobre la burbuja inmobiliaria para que los de Sol se enterasen un poco mejor de lo que ha pasado en España?


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Mira, te cuelgo en un gráfico sencillito con todo lo que te comenté:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Claca. Estaré atento a ver si rompe el soporte para actuar en consonancia.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> En principio no. Hoy han subido algo, y dado que los resultados del 1T no fueron todo lo bueno que esperaban, creo que la corrección no es todavía exagerada.
> 
> Pero no dudaré en hacerlo cuando la sangría se acentúe.
> 
> Esos angoleños traviesos! inocho:



Los Portuguese tampoco se quedan cortos, pero macho, financiar 400M a 2 años, a un país con un riesgo soberano sobresaliente... pero bueno, mientras que cobren, no van mal. Hoy ha subido un 4%, y el valor en libros es de 2.2. Si ves la grafica de largo plazo es pa giñarse...


----------



## pyn (19 May 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]svbNLxTfePI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Por si acaso hay alguno que no lo haya visto...




Simplemente genial, muchas gracias Creditopropulsado.


----------



## Claca (19 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Muchas gracias Claca. Estaré atento a ver si rompe el soporte para actuar en consonancia.



Rebote del 4% desde soportes


----------



## Claca (19 May 2011)

Valores en la lista negra:

BKT (ayer se ganó el ban, finalmente, rompiendo la cuña por abajo)

MTS (tiene toda la pinta de estar haciendo un pull para luego caer)

FER (esta la veremos en 8,27, con calma -o no-)


----------



## Wbuffete (19 May 2011)

Buenos días
Ayer me saltaron el SP.


Spoiler



Cerrado corto de ibex 10343>10300 +1,87%



Tampoco he batido al IPC esta vez


----------



## ghkghk (19 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Rebote del 4% desde soportes




No sé si alegrarme o pegarme cabezazos por no haber consultado antes!!

Muchas gracias por tu... ¿"presencia"?


----------



## Claca (19 May 2011)

Y los gráficos y +1 para el pony:

MTS:







FER:







BKT:


----------



## pyn (19 May 2011)

Bonitas velas rojas de buena mañana.


----------



## pollastre (19 May 2011)

Me he pegado unas risas brutales con el vídeo de los ositos y el QE2 

Felices plusvies y tal,


----------



## ghkghk (19 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Y los gráficos y +1 para el pony:
> 
> MTS:
> 
> ...




MTS tiene pinta de estar especialmente jugosa para unos buenos cortos...


----------



## Claca (19 May 2011)

Y otra que también tiene toda la pinta de quedarse sin postre:







Ya comenté que muchos valores estaban en la cuerda floja. Lo peligroso de eso, es que, si bien el IBEX de momento no se decide a caer, se están empezando a activar muchas figuras bajistas. Parece difícil que el mercado pueda volver a girarse al alza con consistencia en estas circunstancias. 

Todo apunta a ese techo de mercado que vengo comentando semanas atrás, lo cual debería servirnos algo de guano en los meses venideros, pero todavía pueden marear mucho. En los 11.900, si no recuerdo mal, sucedió precisamente eso, primero se giraron los peques, si bien el índice aguantó gracias a los blue chips, dando una falsa sensación de fortaleza. Pero en cuanto estos se giraron...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 May 2011)

Parece como si todo estuviera orquestado para una gran traca final.

Los indices llegando al fin de figuras laterales, y con predisposicion a bajar, las elecciones que se presupone destaparan la caja de pandora a tres dias vista, subida de las materias primas y del bono y las primeras movilizaciones en las calles...Alierta no me jodas mis matildes.


----------



## rafaxl (19 May 2011)

ZAs!! el dax se ha lijado los 7400, todo en super verde, el petroleo wti por encima de los 100. Que coño esta pasando estos dias para tanta subida?

El ibex ha subido 60 puntos en un abrir y cerrar...::


----------



## ghkghk (19 May 2011)

Vamos Pepón!! Menudo arreón.


----------



## Wbuffete (19 May 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> ZAs!! el dax se ha lijado los 7400, todo en super verde, el petroleo wti por encima de los 100. Que coño esta pasando estos dias para tanta subida?
> 
> El ibex ha subido 60 puntos en un abrir y cerrar...::



El BCE ha dicho que no ve reestructuración en Grecia.
Escuchado en canal 24H
Es que estoy viendo la acampada de DRY


----------



## rafaxl (19 May 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> El BCE ha dicho que no ve reestructuración en Grecia.
> Escuchado en canal 24H
> Es que estoy viendo la acampada de DRY



Ahi esta el quid de la cuestion. El BCE no quiere que haya reestructuracion, pero quien dice que no tenga que hacerla?? dime lo que quiero oir y sere feliz, ahi esta el tema.

Gracias por la info.


----------



## rafaxl (19 May 2011)

Como salga buen dato de paro en USA se puede armar la de dios esta tarde. esto no me lo pierdo.


----------



## Wbuffete (19 May 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Como salga buen dato de paro en USA se puede armar la de dios esta tarde. esto no me lo pierdo.



¿Y si sale malo?
Llevan una racha un poco floja con el paro semanal.Pillada gaceril ideal.


----------



## rafaxl (19 May 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> ¿Y si sale malo?
> Llevan una racha un poco floja con el paro semanal.Pillada gaceril ideal.



Si sale malo igualmente se lia la de dios :XX::XX::XX: ::


----------



## Cosme Oriol (19 May 2011)

Ostias que pelotazo ha pegado en un momento ¿no?


----------



## ghkghk (19 May 2011)

No sé que pasa que sólo puedo leer la primera página...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2011)

Hola Hola!

He visto por ahi que hablais mal de MTS... hundirmela al guano, que quiero comprar más barato!. 

Esta tarde alomejor me acerco por Sol, asi que si me dejan os envio besitos al hilo. LOL


----------



## rafaxl (19 May 2011)

Pues ahi esta lo que hacia falta. Paro USA: 409.000.

La de hoy puede ser de ordago. El dow ya toca los 12600 y lo que te rondare morena, otra tarde de alcismo desmedido?...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2011)

Segun los futuros de finviz, por ahora el DJIA esta en 12574, no?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2011)

Publish

Esta es para seguirla de cerca.


----------



## ghkghk (19 May 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Pues ahi esta lo que hacia falta. Paro USA: 409.000.
> 
> La de hoy puede ser de ordago. El dow ya toca los 12600 y lo que te rondare morena, otra tarde de alcismo desmedido?...




¿Cuál era la previsión?


----------



## rafaxl (19 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cuál era la previsión?



420.000, baja a 409.000 desde los 438.000 de la semana pasada.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2011)

Bueno como esta ultimamente algo muerto, para dar alguna vidilla os copio los valores que creo que estaban para comprar durante el mes de abril. Unos ya han despegado, y otros estan aglo mas baratillos. Ahi van...

FRESH DEL MONTE
CX
ML
CRH
MON
UNILEVER
ALL GREEN LIMITED
AURUBIS
CSCO
MOTA ENGIL
DELL
SNDK
TX
DLL

* Si no son simbolo, son el nombre de la compañía.


----------



## aksarben (19 May 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Bueno como esta ultimamente algo muerto, para dar alguna vidilla os copio los valores que creo que estaban para comprar durante el mes de abril. Unos ya han despegado, y otros estan aglo mas baratillos. Ahi van...
> 
> FRESH DEL MONTE
> CX
> ...



¿Estás dentro en CSCO?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2011)

Mmm, nop. Pero es una de las que mas me gusta. No entiendo mucho de informatica,pero la gente que si que entiende, me ha dicho que es una buena compañía, algo si como que internet es CSCO.

Ha bajado, y creo que su valor es superior al que marca el mercado. Por cada € que compras, al menos tienes .5€ en efectivo o equivalentes. Es una máquina de generar flujos de efectivo. Lo que no sé es porque está tan barata...


----------



## rafaxl (19 May 2011)

Ahi va la rrrrronda informativa de Carrusel Deportivo (cancion de Bomfunk mc's de fondo)



> Indicadores adelantados Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aun asi nadie se quiere jugar el descenso, todos pelean por lo mismo. :bla:


----------



## rafaxl (19 May 2011)

Joder hasta que me ha dejado mandarlo... por cierto algunos estan descendiendo. Joder se defienden como gato panza arriba, sobre todo los europeos... miau.


----------



## rafaxl (19 May 2011)

> S&P RECORTA RATING DE CATALUÑA
> 
> Jueves, 19 de Mayo del 2011 - 17:25:20
> 
> La agencia de calificación crediticia Standard & Poor's ha recortado el rating de la deuda de Cataluña hasta A/A-1 por la subida del déficit fiscal y la deuda.



Ahi va eso.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ahi va la rrrrronda informativa de Carrusel Deportivo (cancion de Bomfunk mc's de fondo)
> 
> 
> 
> Aun asi nadie se quiere jugar el descenso, todos pelean por lo mismo. :bla:



Es la deflacion que viene...

YouTube - ‪Sintonia Carrusel Deportivo‬&rlm;


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2011)

Respecto a CSCO, he estado viendo que ha estado comprando mucho ultimamente, asi que posiblemente sea eso lo que le haya hecho bajar tanto.

PD: Esta noche vamos a quedar algunos foreros de burbuja por la zona del Templo, ninguno de los de Madrid le hace ir?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2011)

LinkedIn Corp: NYSE:LNKD quotes & news - Google Finance

Vaya preparandose la falda srta kuji...


----------



## aksarben (19 May 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> LinkedIn Corp: NYSE:LNKD quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> Vaya preparandose la falda srta kuji...



Qué barbaridad...

Hoyga, la próxima vez avise antes, que un servidor tiene la agenda cerrada con mucho adelanto, y así no puede .

A ver si luego encuentro un rato y cuento un poco por qué CSCO está como está. Yo estoy dentro desde hace unas semanas.


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Me autoquoteo...



Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Aquí está mi participación de cupo de hoy
> 
> ...



Una de las razones por las que el otro día hablaba de Inditex es porque desde ahora hasta septiembre creo que va a valer la pena entrar en valores que ofrezcan productos al consumidor final, en la lista que ha puesto antes creditopropulsado veo también alguna empresa dirigida al consumidor final como Unilever.

Yo añadiría Danone también, aunque es por el cariño que le tengo a ese valor


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Respecto a CSCO, he estado viendo que ha estado comprando mucho ultimamente, asi que posiblemente sea eso lo que le haya hecho bajar tanto.
> 
> PD: Esta noche vamos a quedar algunos foreros de burbuja por la zona del Templo, ninguno de los de Madrid le hace ir?



Cisco fabrica routers y el mundo de Internet está empezando a resurgir de nuevo como lo hizo durante la burbuja punto com, aunque ahora con empresas con los pies en algo más sólido.

A veces pienso que una de las razones para que la última burbuja fuese la inmobiliaria se debe a que el mundo de Internet es imparable y este mundo se pelea directamente con el de las propiedades, por ejemplo oficinas que cada día serán menos demandadas a costa de grandes almacenes que es donde se instalan las grandes granjas de servidores, habrá menos demanda de transporte de viajeros pero más del de mercancías. Por otra parte el mundo ahora se convulsiona gracias a Facebook, el trabajo se consigue vía infojobs y mucha gente está empezando a poner ciberempresas desde casa.

¿alguien piensa en este sentido lo mismo que yo?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Qué barbaridad...
> 
> Hoyga, la próxima vez avise antes, que un servidor tiene la agenda cerrada con mucho adelanto, y así no puede .
> 
> A ver si luego encuentro un rato y cuento un poco por qué CSCO está como está. Yo estoy dentro desde hace unas semanas.



Pues CSCO es a ti, lo que TRE es a ghkhk. Yo la sigo con mucho interés, porque SOLO con la pasta que tiene, ya puede pagar la deuda a corto y a largo, asi que cualquier comentario al respecto es muy valorado.

Por otro lado, seria un placer que los tiralienas oficiales del hilo (Claca, LCASC, Mulder etc...), echaran un ojo a como anda el SP en € ( que no en $).
:cook:

Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Cisco fabrica routers y el mundo de Internet está empezando a resurgir de nuevo como lo hizo durante la burbuja punto com, aunque ahora con empresas con los pies en algo más sólido.
> 
> A veces pienso que una de las razones para que la última burbuja fuese la inmobiliaria se debe a que el mundo de Internet es imparable y este mundo se pelea directamente con el de las propiedades, por ejemplo oficinas que cada día serán menos demandadas a costa de grandes almacenes que es donde se instalan las grandes granjas de servidores, habrá menos demanda de transporte de viajeros pero más del de mercancías. Por otra parte el mundo ahora se convulsiona gracias a Facebook, el trabajo se consigue vía infojobs y mucha gente está empezando a poner ciberempresas desde casa.
> 
> ¿alguien piensa en este sentido lo mismo que yo?



Mulder pienso en ese sentido lo mismo que tu, pero creo que también hace algo de cloudcomputing, no?, o algo asi?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2011)




----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2011)

http://rt5.t.prorealtime.com/ProRealTimeNew/showimage.phtml?id=13058263516433&print=1

A ver que veis en la foto, es el DJIA en €.


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> http://rt5.t.prorealtime.com/ProRealTimeNew/showimage.phtml?id=13058263516433&print=1
> 
> A ver que veis en la foto, es el DJIA en €.



Si le quitas el '&print=1' al final de la URL, no salta el imprimir:

http://rt5.t.prorealtime.com/ProRealTimeNew/showimage.phtml?id=13058263516433


----------



## Wbuffete (19 May 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Si sale malo igualmente se lia la de dios :XX::XX::XX: ::



Hemos estado cerca del rojillo con los otros datos macro.


Señores,va a ser necesario hacer un seguimiento al Bovespa.
Puede ser el canario en la mina
S2


----------



## aksarben (19 May 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Pues CSCO es a ti, lo que TRE es a ghkhk. Yo la sigo con mucho interés, porque SOLO con la pasta que tiene, ya puede pagar la deuda a corto y a largo, asi que cualquier comentario al respecto es muy valorado.
> 
> Por otro lado, seria un placer que los tiralienas oficiales del hilo (Claca, LCASC, Mulder etc...), echaran un ojo a como anda el SP en € ( que no en $).
> :cook:
> ...



Pues es un caso parecido, cuando Claca comentó la tendencia de TRE tras la entrada de ghkghk, le eché un ojo a CSCO y, desde la ignorancia, me pareció que pasaba lo mismo. Bueno, cosas que pasan.

Sobre CSCO como empresa, así rápidamente:

Pros:

- Es LA empresa de las cañerías de Internet. Aunque siguiera perdiendo cuota de mercado, con el crecimiento del mercado en general, aunmentaría beneficios. Tiene un moat de marca importante, sobre todo en temas de concursos públicos, donde muchas veces es la única opción aceptada, además de la inercia conseguida por su posición dominante y la enorme cantidad de clientes "cautivos" que ha cosechado. Fabrica buenos productos con buenos márgenes, que pueden reducir si es necesario para competir (de hecho, lo están haciendo actualmente con su nueva generación de switches).

- Tiene, como dices, pasta para pagar su deuda rápidamente, o recomprar acciones, incluso trayéndola del extranjero previo pago del impuesto de beneficios gringo. Además, suena bastante fuerte una posible amnistía fiscal del Bobierno USA, para que las corporaciones se traigan la pasta al país. Esto último no lo factorizo en mi entrada, no me gusta depender de terceros y menos de un Bobierno.

- Un buen flujo de caja, aunque peor del de hace unos años. Buen ROIC.

- Un PER majo, aunque no es algo determinante, ya sabes.

- Se están deshaciendo de divisiones absurdas como la de cámaras Flip (aunque esta en particular, daba beneficios), Linksys... que no encajan con su core business y racionalizando su estructura. Cuando tienes mucho dinero libre, empiezas a hacer tonterías, y las adquisiciones de los últimos años de CSCO lo eran. Buscaban introducirse en el mercado del pequeño consumidor, sin entender que es un sitio donde no podían meter los márgenes a los que están habituados (sólo Apple y un par más lo consiguen).


Contras:

- Su moat se lo están comiendo lentamente entre Juniper y alguna empresa más. Por ahora les han comido poco pastel, pero pueder ser cuestión de tiempo, en tecnología nunca se sabe.

- Han iniciado un dividendo bastante ridículo de $0.06 por acción, que da más problemas que otra cosa con la doble imposición. Mejor dedicar esa pasta a recomprar acciones a los precios actuales, o reducir deuda.

- El ser la opción de referencia en el tema público le ha afectado bastante a la hora de los recortes de gasto.

En fin, que entré demasiado pronto es evidente . La próxima vez preguntaré a tito Claca, palabra.


----------



## rafaxl (20 May 2011)

Pues nada seguimos como mandan los canones, subiendo. A ver como evoluciona el dia. A las 12 vencimiento de opciones en el eurostoxx.

Up!!!


----------



## rafaxl (20 May 2011)

Ahi estamos petando resistencias segun carpatos. El petroleo ultimamente esta algo alterado.

Fijaos en la subida del bono a 10 de españa... nada que ver con el comportamiento de las bolsas no?


----------



## pipoapipo (20 May 2011)

este viernes hay vencimientos verdad?

no se, llevamos como un mes q no me creo nada de nada..... (lo unico claro es q mi cuenta merma ) estan llevando todo hacia abajo como sin ganas....... a ver hacia donde rompen...... pero sera con violencia


----------



## pyn (20 May 2011)

Mira que les gusta marear la perdiz, 9 de cada 10 días de vencimiento en el trollibex son iguales, esperando el cambio de vencimiento para mover ficha.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 May 2011)

Mayor prueba que esta para saber que esto esta mas manipulado que los programas del corazon no hay.

Alierta jop.uta cuida las matildes.


----------



## pipoapipo (20 May 2011)

ahora subidita hasta 10460....venga...... no seas perezoso churribex


----------



## Creditopropulsado (20 May 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Pues es un caso parecido, cuando Claca comentó la tendencia de TRE tras la entrada de ghkghk, le eché un ojo a CSCO y, desde la ignorancia, me pareció que pasaba lo mismo. Bueno, cosas que pasan.
> 
> Sobre CSCO como empresa, así rápidamente:
> 
> ...



Este finde intento hacer un análisis algo más profundo sobre CSCO, pero hoy por hoy, creo que está más cerca de subir un 20 que de que bajar un 20,porque haciendo una valoración estatica, creo que comprando hoy solo arriesgas el 10% del dinero... valorando como Equity + cash- debt.


----------



## pollastre (21 May 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no se, llevamos como un mes q no me creo nada de nada..... (*lo unico claro es q mi cuenta merma* ) ......



Bue, mientras sólo lo haga _pipo a pipo_, aún le quedan días de gloria en el foro ::

La última vez que hablamos, no quedamos en que estaba prácticamente en breakeven? Ha vuelto Ud. a la senda oscura estos días?


----------



## morgan (21 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Celebro que te hayas animado a participar, Calopez te lo agradece.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, claca, eres un crack.

Yo también veía lo de los 19, aunque me quedaba la duda si los 20 como valor "simbólico", no sería el punto de concentración para un rebote alcista. 

Os suelo leer ya que aportais información interesante para mi, aunque si no participo es porque no voy a subir el nivel del hilo, mas bien lo contrario. Aunque de vez en cuando daré alguna opinión (espero que no me deis mucha caña si digo algún disparate). Ahí suelto una teoría:

Estoy mirando los grandes bancos (SAN y BBVA) y me parece que al cierre del viernes ha llegado al punto justo que consideraría "clave". 

Viendo el gráfico de SAN, ahora mismo me da la impresión de que ha llegado al punto en el que, si gira al alza lo hará con fuerza, pero... si gira a la baja, también lo hará con mucha fuerza. En esto también hay que considerar que Goldman Sachs decía que los intereses de deuda española, actualmente en 5,40, si suben por encima de 5,53, se van a ir a 6. Esto traducido a la cotización de los grandes bancos, y dada la relación entre la cotización y la subida y bajada de los intereses de la deuda, viene a decir que si suben los intereses de donde están ahora, la cotización de los mismos pueden caer significativamente. 

En mi opinión, y aunque seguramente me lleve un owned :o si el SAN cae de donde está ahora y baja de 7,75, se va mínimo a 7,50 y si sigue mas abajo, podría irse hasta los 7,25. 

Y lo mismo diría para su hermano gemelo, el BBVA. 

Perdón si he dicho muchas tonterías .


----------



## MateAmargo (22 May 2011)

Lo dejo acá para los habituales del papel. Unos cuantos libros para entretenerse un rato.


Traders Library - Free Download 800+ Trading Books


Spoiler



#1 Forex Trading Course.pdf
10 Minute Forex Wealth Builder (10-minute-forex-wealth-builder.com).pdf
1-2-3 Trading Signal.pdf
17 Money Making Candlestick Formations (ino.com).pdf
1MinuteDaily Trading Strategy (1minutedaily.com).pdf
20 Rules for the Master Swing Trader.pdf
241 Forex (241forex.com).pdf
4 Hour MACD Forex Strategy.pdf
5 Winning Chart Patterns.pdf
7 Habits of a Higly Sucsessfull Trader.pdf
80 Trading Strategies.pdf
9 Forex Systems.pdf
Abe Cofnas - The Forex Trading Course. A Self-Study Guide to Becoming a Successful Currency Trade.pdf
Accounting for Managers.pdf
Adam Smith - An Inquiry Into the Nature and Causes of the Wealth of Nations.pdf
Advanced System X Forex Method (AutomatedForexCash.com).pdf
Alan Farley - 3 Swing Trading Examples.pdf
Alan Farley - Pattern Cycles.pdf
Alan Farley - Targeting Profitable Entry & Exit Points.pdf
Alan Farley - The Master Swing Trader.pdf
Alan Farley - Three Swing Trading Examples.pdf
Alexander Elder - Come Into My Trading Room - A Complete Guide To Trading.pdf
Alexander Elder - Entries & Exits Visits to 16 Trading Rooms.pdf
Alexander Elder - Study Guide for Come Into My Trading Room A Complete Guide to Trading.pdf
Alexander Elder - Study Guide for Entries & Exits, 350 pg.pdf
Alexander Elder - Study Guide for Entries & Exits.pdf
Alexander Elder - Trading For A Living (other source).pdf
Alexander Elder - Trading for a Living.pdf
Alexander Elder - Triple Screen Trading System.pdf
Alexander Goulden - Behind The Veil, $3600 (sacredscience.com).pdf
Alireza Javaheri - Inside Volatility Arbitrage.pdf
Alistair Blair - Investor's Guide to Charting Analysis for the Intelligent Investor.pdf
Amazing Forex System (AmazingForexSystem.com).pdf
Andrew Goodwin - Trading Secrets of the Inner Circle.pdf
Andrew Pole - Statistical Arbitrage.pdf
Andrew Willis - The Insiders Guide to Trading the World Stock Markets (clickevents.co.uk).pdf
Andrew Willis - The Insiders Guide to Trading the World Stock Markets.pdf
Are Supply and Demand Driving Stock Prices.pdf
Ari Kiev - Trading to Win. The Psychology of Mastering the Markets.pdf
Ashraf Laidi - Currency Trading and Intermarket Analysis How to Profit from the Shifting Currents in Global Markets.pdf
Aswath Damodaran - Investment Valuation.pdf
Aswath Damodaran - The Dark Side of Valuation Valuing Old Tech, New Tech, and New Economy Companies.pdf
Bambi Holzer - Getting Yours. It's Not Too Late To Have The Wealth You Want (Wiley-2002).pdf
Barnett Helzberg - What I Learned Before I Sold to Warren Buffett (Wiley-2003).pdf
Barry Eichengreen - Capital Flows and Crises.pdf
Barry Rudd - Stock Patterns for DayTrading and Swing Trading.pdf
Benjamin Eden - A Course in Monetary Economics Sequential Trade.pdf
Benjamin Graham - The Intelligent Investor.pdf
Benjamin Graham, David Dodd - Security Analysis Sixth Edition, Foreword by Warren Buffett.pdf
Benjamin Van Vliet - Modeling Financial Markets. Using Visual Basic To Create Pricing,Trading, Ri.pdf
Bennett McDowell - A Trader's Money Management System How to Ensure Profit and Avoid the Risk of Ruin.pdf
Bernie Schaeffer - The Options Handbook. How to Supercharge Your Option Trading.pdf
BigBen Trading Strategy.pdf
Bill & Brian Wolfe - Seeing the Future (Wolfe Waves Course Notes) (wolfewave.com).pdf
Bill Poulos - Forex Income Engine, $1997 (forexincomeengine.com).zip
Bill Poulos - Quantum Swing Trader (quantumswingtrader.com).zip
Bill Williams - New Trading Dimensions How to Profit from Chaos in Stocks, Bonds, and Commodities.pdf
Bill Williams - New Trading Dimensions.pdf
Bill Williams - Trading Chaos.pdf
Bill Wolfe - Wolfe Waves (Includes Metatrader Indicators Pack & Misc Docs.) (wolfewave.com).zip
Bird Watching in Lion Country (forex-trading-explained.com).zip
Blade Forex Strategies (ForexSuccessSecrets.com).zip
Blazing Forex System (ImpactForexSystem.com).zip
Blessing System.pdf
Bob Froehlich - A Bull for All Seasons.pdf
Bob Schmetterer - LEAP. A Revolution in Creative Business Strategy.pdf
Bodie Kane Marcus - Investments.pdf
Bollinger Bandit Trading Strategy.pdf
Boris Schlossberg - Technical Analysis of the Currency Market.pdf
Boris Schlossberg - Technical Analysis of the Currency Markets.pdf
Brealey & Myers - Financial Analysis With Excel.pdf
Brealey & Myers - Principles of Corporate Finance, 6th Edition Slides.pdf
Brealey & Myers - Spreadsheet Modeling in Corporate Finance.pdf
Brenda Lange - The Stock Market Crash of 1929 The End of Prosperity by Brenda Lange.pdf
Bret Pulley - The Billion Dollar BET Robert Johnson and the Inside Story of Black Entertainment Television.pdf
Brian Tracy - Goals. How to Get Everything you Want Faster.pdf
Bruce Berman - Making Innovation Pay. People Who Turn IP Into Shareholder Value.pdf
Bruce Feibel - Investment Performance Measurement.pdf
Bruce Jacobs - Market Neutral Strategies.pdf
Bryce Gilmore - Dynamic Time and Price Analysis of Market Trends.pdf
Bryce Gilmore - Trading to Win Course 2004 (wavetrader.com).zip
Buck Stephens - The Coming Financial Revolution.pdf
Building Wealth with Pristine's Guerilla Trading Tactics.pdf
Building Your E-Mini Trading Strategy.pdf
Buying and Selling Volatility.pdf
Candlesticks for Support and Resistance.pdf
Carolyn Boroden - Fibonacci Trading. How to Master the Time and Price Advantage.pdf
Carolyn Boroden - Introduction to Fibonacci Price Clusters and Timing on the CBOT Mini-Sized Dow.pdf
CBOT Market Profile Hanbook.pdf
Chande Tushar - The New Technical Trader.pdf
Charles Brandes - Value Investing Today (Mcgraw Hill-3rd Ed-2004).pdf
Charles Cottle - Options Trading. The Hidden Reality.pdf
Charles Geisst - The Last Partnerships. Inside the Great Wall Street Dynasties.pdf
Charles Geisst - Undue Influence. How The Wall Street Elite Puts The Financial System At Risk.pdf
Charles Jackson - Active Investment Management Finding and Harnessing Investment Skill.pdf
Charles LaLoggia - The Superstock Investor.pdf
Charles Le Beau, David Lucas - Day Trading Systems & Methods.pdf
Charles LeBeau - Exit Strategies for Stock and Futures.pdf
Charles Smithson - Credit Portfolio Management (Wiley-2003).pdf
Charles Tapiero - Risk And Financial Management. Mathematical And Computational Methods.pdf
Charles Zhang - Make Yourself a Millionaire.pdf
Chart Patterns Trading & Dan Zanger.pdf
Choosing a Trading System that Actually Works.pdf
Christen Reinke - How To Avoid The 10 Biggest Mistakes When Owner Financing Real Estate.pdf
Christine Benz - Morningstar Guide To Mutual Funds (Wiley-2003).pdf
Christoph Rauscher - Fundamentals of Spectrum Analysis.pdf
Clay Allen - Technical Analysis for Long-Term Investors.pdf
Clifford Bennett - Warrior Trading Inside the Mind of an Elite Currency Trader.pdf
Cliffsnotes - Investing In 401k Plans (Idg-2000).pdf
Colin Campbell & Tomas Campbell - The China Study.pdf
Combine ADX and MACD. Detecting Trend Direction and Strenght.pdf
Copy of JoeRossTrading Manual_C30_259-268.pdf
Corporate Finance Book.pdf
Cotter Cunningham - Your Financial Action. Plan 12 Simple Step to Achieve Money Success.pdf
Cracking the Forex Code (TrendForexSystem.com).pdf
Cynthia Kase - Trading With The Odds.pdf
D.A Benthon - How to Act Like a CEO. 10 Rules for Getting to the Top and Staying There.pdf
Daniel Duffy - Finite Difference Methods in Financial Engineering.pdf
Daniel Ferrera - The Keys to Successful Speculation (sacredscience.com).pdf
Daniel Gramza - Building Your E-Mini Trading Strategy.pdf
Daniel Strachman - Essential Stock Picking Strategies What Works on Wall Street.pdf
Daniel Strachman - Essential Stock Picking Strategies. What Works on Wallstreet.pdf
Dara Duguay - Don't Spend Your Raise.pdf
Darrell Jobman - The Handbook Of Alternative Investments.pdf
Dave Landry - Cup-and-Handle Trading Techniques For Swing Traders.pdf
Dave Landry - Getting Started In Momentum-Based Swing Trading.pdf
Dave Landry - Ten Tenets Of Swing Trading.pdf
David Allen - Geting Things Done. The Art of Stress-Free Productivity.pdf
David Baker & Sterling Ten - Electronic Trading Course (tradingmarkets.com).pdf
David Dreman - The New Contrarian Investing Strategies. Psychology and the Stock Market.pdf
David Landry - David Landry on Swing Trading.pdf
David Magee - The John Deere Way Performance that Endures.pdf
David McMillan - Nonlinear Dynamics In High Frequency Intra-Day Financial Data.pdf
David Nassar - Day Trading Smart.pdf
David Ricardo - On The Priciples Of Political Economy And Taxation.pdf
David Stendahl - Day-Trading the E-Mini's.pdf
David Stendahl & RINA Systems - Money Management Strategies for Serious Traders.pdf
David Whitehurst - Fundamentals of Corporate Finance. Vol I.pdf
Dean LeBaron - Treasury of Investment. Wisdom 30 Great Investing Minds.pdf
Dennis Eisen - Using Options To Buy Stocks. Build Wealth With Little Risk And No Capital.pdf
Dennis Eisen, Ph.D. - Using Options To Buy Stocks.pdf
Dennis Meyers - 2nd Order Polynomial System on Bond 5min Bar Futures.pdf
Dennis Meyers - 4th Order Polynomial System on SP500 5min Bar Futures.pdf
Dennis Meyers - Applying He Noise Channel System to IBM 5min Bars.pdf
Dennis Meyers - Applying The End Point Fast Fourier Transform to a Nasdaq Highflyer.pdf
Dennis Meyers - Ibm Cubed.pdf
Dennis Meyers - MESA Vs Goertzel-DFT.pdf
Dennis Meyers - Noise & The Discrete Fourier Transform.pdf
Dennis Meyers - The Adaptive 10 Cycle Goertzel DFT System.pdf
Dennis Meyers - The British Pound Cubed.pdf
Dennis Meyers - The Discrete Fourier Transform Illusion.pdf
Dennis Meyers - The End Point Fast Fourier Transform.pdf
Dennis Meyers - The Fading Memory 4th Order Polynomial on S&P 5 Min Bar Futures.pdf
Dennis Meyers - The Improved Parabolic + Noise Filter System.pdf
Dennis Meyers - The Japanise Yen, Recursed.pdf
Dennis Meyers - The Maximum Likelihood Range System.pdf
Dennis Meyers - The Noise Channel2 Breakout System.pdf
Dennis Meyers - The Polychromatic Momentum System.pdf
Dennis Meyers - The Siren Call of Optimized Systems.pdf
Dennis Meyers - Trading IBM Intraday Using The Fading Memory Polynomial.pdf
Dennis Meyers - Trading The E-Mini 1min Bars Using The End Point Fast Fourier Transform.pdf
Dennis Meyers - Trading The Least Squares Curve on IBM 5min Bars.pdf
Dennis Meyers - Tricked by Optimization.pdf
Developing a Winning System for Trading High-Performance Stocks (tcicorp.net).pdf
Diane Kennedy - Loopholes of the Rich. How the Rich Legally Make More Money and Pay Less Tax.pdf
Didier Dubois , Henri Prade - Fuzzy Sets And Systems Theory And Applications.pdf
Does Trend Following Work on Stocks.pdf
Dominick Salvatore - Principles of Economics.pdf
Don Hall - Pyrapoint for Ensign.pdf
Don Hall - Pyrapoint.pdf
Donald Coxe - The New Reality Of Wall Street.pdf
Donald Delves - Stock Options And The New Rules Of Corporate Accountability.pdf
Donny Lowy - The Penny Stocks Trading System, eBook.pdf
Doug Henwood - Wall Street How It Works and for Whom.pdf
Doug Henwood - Wallstreet. How It Works and for Whom.pdf
Douglas Ehrman - The Handbook of Pairs Trading.pdf
Douglas S. Roberts - Follow the Fed to Investment Success The Effortless Strategy for Beating Wall Street.pdf
Dynamic Analisys Course.pdf
Dynamic Break Out II Strategy.pdf
E-Book - How to Trade Better - Larry Williams.pdf
Ed Downs - Trading the Moves Consistent Gains in All Markets.pdf
Ed Gately - Forecasting Profits Using Price & Time.pdf
Ed Ponsi - Forex Patterns & Probabilities.pdf
Edgar Peters - Chaos and Order in the Capital Markets.pdf
Edgar Peters - Fractal Market Analisis. Applying Chaos Theory to Investment and Economics.pdf
Edward Elgar - A New Financial Market Structure for East Asia.pdf
Edwin Jaynes - Probability Theory. The Logic of Science.pdf
Edwin Lefevre - Reminiscences of a Stock Operator (7 Edition).pdf
Edwin Lefver - Reminisces Of A Stock Operater.pdf
Elaine Scott - Stocks and Bonds. Profits and Losses. A Quick Look at Financial Markets.pdf
End of Day Trading System (thetradersclub.com).pdf
Eric Shawn - Paytrading. From $2000 to $1 Million in 10 Years...or Less.pdf
Eric Shkolnik - When Buy Means Sell - Mcgraw Hill.pdf
Erich Helfert - Financial Analysis Tools And Techniques. A Guide For Managers.pdf
Erik Banks - Exchange-Traded Derivatives.pdf
Erol Bortucene - Advanced Training Course (daytradeforex.com).pdf
Erol Bortucene - The Euro Fractal Trading System (daytradeforex.com).pdf
Erol Bortucene - The ULTIMATE Step-By-Step Guide to Online Currency Trading (daytradeforex.com).pdf
Felton Trading Course + NinjaTrader Indicators 05.2009 (feltontrading.com).zip
Filippo Stefanini - Investment Strategies of Hedge Funds.pdf
Five Tic Forex System (fivetictrading.com).zip
Foreign Exchange as the Trader's Alternative.pdf
Forex 1-2-3.pdf
Forex Armageddon Advanced System (forexarmageddon.com).zip
Forex Avenger. Secrets of a Master Trader (forexavenger.com, surefire-trading.com).zip
Forex Candlesticks Made Easy (ForexCandlesticksMadeEasy.com).pdf
Forex Capital Markets LLC - 8 Day Intensive Course (fxcm.com).zip
Forex Capital Markets LLC - EURUSD Trading Strategy Workshop (fxcm.com).zip
Forex Capital Markets LLC - FX Power Trading Course (fxcm.com).zip
Forex Capital Markets LLC - GBRUSD Trading Strategy Workshop (fxcm.com).zip
Forex Day Trading System (free-forex-day-trading-system.com).pdf
Forex for Everyone (strategictradingsystems.com).zip
Forex Impact - Forex Point & Figure Trading Formula (ForexImpact.com).zip
Forex Intraday Pivots Trading System - Complete System.pdf
Forex Invasion (forexinvasion.com).pdf
Forex Loop Hole (forexloophole.com).pdf
Forex Massacre (forexmassacre.com).zip
Forex Mobster (forexmobster.com).zip
Forex Online Tutorial (realtimeforex.com).pdf
Forex Supreme Course (SmashingForex.com).pdf
Forex System G7 (forex-science.com).pdf
Forex Systems Research Company - Forex Trading with Candlestick and Pattern.zip
Forex Trading Course.pdf
Forex Trading Machine (forex-trading-machine.com).pdf
Forex Trading Made Easy (forex-trading-made-ez.com).pdf
Forex Virtuoso Trading Method (forexvirtuoso.com).zip
FOREX WWW Trading System $99 (WebTradingSystem.com).zip
Francois-Serge Lhabitant - Handbook of Hedge Funds.pdf
Frank Fabozzi - Short Selling. Strategies, Risks, And Rewards [2004 Isbn0471660205].pdf
Frank Fabozzi - Bond Markets, Analysis And Strategies.pdf
Frank Fabozzi - Market Neutral Strategies.pdf
Frank Fabozzi - The Global Money Markets.pdf
Frank Fabozzi - The Mathematics Of Financial Modeling And Investment Management.pdf
Frank Reilly - Investment Analysis and Portfolio Management.pdf
Fred Weston, Samuel Weaver - Mergers and Acquistions.pdf
Frederick Mishkin - The Economics of Money, Banking, and Financial Markets (7th Ed).pdf
Futures Trading Secrets Course.zip
Futures Triangle Trading Strategy.pdf
FX Blaster Mechanical System (surefire-trading.com).zip
FX10. 5M or 10M Chart Day Trading Method (TradeCurrency.ca).pdf
G.Cotter Cunningham - Your Financial Action Plan. 12 Simple Steps to Achieve Money Success.pdf
G7 Forex System (forex-science.com).zip
Gabrielle Demange and Guy Laroque - Finance and the Economics of Uncertainty.pdf
Ganapathy Vidyamurthy - Pairs Trading.pdf
Gann Lines and Angles.pdf
GANN'S Master Charts. Unveiled.zip
Gary Eldred - The Beginner's Guide To Real Estate Investing (Wiley-2004).pdf
Gary Gray - Streetsmart. Guide to Valuing a Stock the Savvy Investor's Key to Beating the Market.pdf
Gary Smith - How I Trade For A Living.pdf
Geard Robinson - Homeowner's Tax Breaks. Your Complete Guide to Finding Hidden Gold in Your Home.pdf
Gene Siciliano - Finance For The Non-Financial Manager (Mcgraw Hill-2003).pdf
Geoff Bysshe - Trading the 10 O'clock Bulls. Winning Strategies for Active Traders.pdf
George Angell - Sniper Trading Workbook.pdf
George Collins - Fundamental Numerical Methods and Data Analysis.pdf
George Douglass Taylor - The Taylor Trading Technique.pdf
George Fontanillis - The Options Course Woorkbook. Exercises and Tests for Options Course Book.pdf
George Fontanills - Getting Started in Commodities.pdf
George Fontanills - The Option Course With Exercise.pdf
George Fontanills - The Options Course (from other source).pdf
George Fontanills - The Options Course High Profit & Low Stress Trading Methods, 2nd.pdf
George Fontanills - The Options Course Workbook. High Profit & Low Stress Trading Methods.pdf
George Friedlob, Lidia Schleifer - Essencials of Financial Analysis.pdf
George Frontanills - The Option Course. High Profit & Low Stress Trading Methods.pdf
George Jabbour - The Option Trader Handbook. Strategies and Trade Adjustments.pdf
George Jabbour, Philip Budwick - The Option Trader Handbook.pdf
George Klir , Bo Yuan - Fuzzy Sets and Fuzzy Logic. Theory and Applications.pdf
George Morton - Valuation. Maximizing Corporate Value.pdf
George Muzea - The Vital Few Vs The Trivial Many.pdf
George Norton - Valuation. Maximizing Corporate Value.pdf
George Norton III - Valuation Maximizing Corporate Value.pdf
George Pruitt, John Hill - Building Winning Trading Systems with TradeStation.pdf
George Pruitt, John Hill - The Ultimate Trading Guide.pdf
George Soros - David Brancaccio Interviews.pdf
Geprge Jabbour, Philip Budwick - The Option Trader Handbook Strategies and Trade Adjustments.pdf
Gerald A. Benjamin, Joel B. Margulis - Angel Capital How to Raise Early-Stage Private Equity Financing.pdf
Gerald Appel - Technical Analysis. Power Tools for Active Investors.pdf
Gerald Benjamin - Angel Capital.pdf
Gerald Marisch - The W.D. Gann Method of Trading.pdf
Get Lazy and Rich (DayTradeForex.com).pdf
GetLazyandRich (daytradeforex.com).zip
Getting Started in Momentum. Based Swing Trading.pdf
Ghost Trader Trading Strategy.pdf
Gillette Edmunds - How to Tailor Your Portfolio for High Returns and Peace of Mind.pdf
Glenn Neely - Mastering Elliott Waves.pdf
Gordon Pepper - The Liquidity Theory of Asset Prices.pdf
Greg Capra - Intraday Trading Techniques.pdf
Greg Gregoriou - Commodity Trading Advisors. Risk, Performance Analysis, and Selection.pdf
Gregory Morris - Candlestick Charting Explained. Times Techniques for Trading Stock and Futures.pdf
GUNNER24 Trading and Forecasting Course (gunner24.com).zip
Guy Cohen - The Bible of Options Strategies (Prentice Hall-2005).pdf
Guy Cohen - Volatile Markets Made Easy.pdf
Guy Fraser-Sampson - Multi Asset Class Investment Strategy.pdf
Halliker's Inc. - Gann Masters II.pdf
Harold Bierman - Private Equity.pdf
Harry Schultz - Bear Market Investing Strategies.pdf
Harry Shultz - Bear Market Investing Strategies (Wiley-2002).pdf
Henry Clews and Victor Niederhoffer - Fifty Years in Wall Street.pdf
Hidden Divergence.pdf
High Probability Trading Setups for the Currency Market.pdf
How to Win the Stock Market Game.pdf
Howard Abell - Digital Day Trading. Moving from One Winning Stock Position to the Next.pdf
Hrishikesh Vinod, Derrick Reagle - Preparing for the Worst Incorporating Downside Risk in Stock Market Investments.pdf
Hrishikesh Vinrod - Preparing for the Worst.pdf
Igor Toshchakov - Beat The Odds In Forex.pdf
Insider's Guide to Lazy Forex Traders.pdf
Intraday trading with the Tick.pdf
Introduction to Forex.pdf
Introduction to T-Theory.pdf
Investment Risk Management.pdf
J.D. Hamon - Advanced Commodity Trading Techniques.pdf
J.L.Lord - One Strategy for all Markets-2006.pdf
J.L.Lord - Option Greeks for Profit-2006.pdf
J.L.Lord - Stocks Options and Collars-2006.pdf
J.L.Lord - Time Spreads-2007.pdf
Jack Schannep - Dow Theory for the 21st Century Technical Indicators for Improving Your Investment Results.pdf
Jack Schwager - Stock Market Wizards Interviews with America's Top Stock Traders.pdf
Jack Schwager - Stock Market Wizards. Interviews with America's Top Stock Traders.pdf
Jack Schwager - The New Market Wizards Conversations with America's Top Traders.pdf
Jack Schwager's Guide to Winning with Automated Trading Systems.pdf
Jake Bernstein - How to Trade the New Single Stock Futures.pdf
Jake Bernstein - Introduction to Technical Analysis.pdf
Jake Bernstein - Market Masters. How Traders Think Trade And Invest.pdf
Jake Bernstein - No Bull Investing.pdf
Jake Bernstein - Stock Market Strategies That Work.pdf
Jake Bernstein - The Compleat Day Trader Vol I.pdf
Jake Bernstein - The Compleat Day Trader Vol II.pdf
James Bittman - Trading Options as a Professional.pdf
James Buckley - Simulating Continuous Fuzzy Systems.pdf
James Gwartney - Microeconomics Private and Public Choice.pdf
James Hedges - Hedges on Hedge Funds. How to Successfully Analyze and Select an Investment.pdf
James Langham - Planetary Effects on Stock Market Prices.pdf
James O'Loughlin - The Real Warren Buffet, Managing Capital, Leading People.pdf
James Sagner - The Real World of Finance 12 Lessons for the 21st Century.pdf
Jay Fishman - Standards of Value.pdf
Jay Kaeppel - The Option Trader's Guide to Probability, Volatility and Timing.pdf
Jay Kaeppel - The Four Biggest Mistakes in Futures Trading.pdf
Jay Kaeppel - The Option Trader's Guide To Probability, Volatility And Timing.pdf
Jay Kappel - The Four Biggest Mistakes In Futures Trading.pdf
Jea Yu - Guide to Electronic Trading. Day Trading Techniques of Master Guerrilla Trader.pdf
Jeff Augen - The Volatility Edge In Options Trading.pdf
Jeff Augen - Trading Options at Expiration-Strategies and Models for Winning the Endgame.pdf
Jeff Cooper - Hit and Run Trading.pdf
Jeff Cooper - Intra-Day Trading Strategies. Proven Steps to Short-Term Trading Profits.pdf
Jeff Cooper - The 5 Day Momentum Method.pdf
Jeff Thull - Mastering the Complex Sale - How to Compete and Win When the Stakes are High!.pdf
Jeffrey Cohen - Intangible Assets Valuation and Economic Benefit.pdf
Jeffrey Maurer - Rich in America. Secrets to Creating and Preserving Wealth.pdf
Jefrey Katz - The Encyclopedia of Trading Strategies.pdf
Jens Clever - MasterTrader.pdf
Jesse Livermore - How to Trade In Stocks.pdf
Jesse Livermore - How to Trade Stocks.pdf
Jesse Livermore - Reminiscences of a Stock Operator.pdf
Jesse Livermore - Speculator King.pdf
Jesse Livermore - Trade Like.pdf
Jim Troup & Sharon Michalsky - Divorcing the Dow.pdf
Jocelyn Pixley - Emotions in Finance Distrust and Uncertainty in Global Markets.pdf
Joe DiNapoli - The Practical Application of Fibonacci Analysis to Investment Markets.pdf
Joe Ross - Andy's E-mini Bar 60.pdf
Joe Ross - Andy's E-mini Bar. 40 Day Trading on the Mini S&P 40 Minutes (tradingeducators.com).pdf
Joe Ross - Electronic Trading. TNT I. Gorilla Trading Stuff.pdf
Joe Ross - Electronic Trading. TNT II. How-To-Win Trading Stuff.pdf
Joe Ross - Futures Trading (German).pdf
Joe Ross - Joe's AMBUSH Method on the Wheat and Corn (CBOT) (tradingeducators.com).pdf
Joe Ross - Keltner Channels.pdf
Joe Ross - Laws of Charts.pdf
Joe Ross - Money Management.pdf
Joe Ross - Spreads. A Whole New Way to Trade.zip
Joe Ross - Traders Trick Entry.pdf
Joe Ross - Trading by the Book.pdf
Joe Ross - Trading by the Minute (1991).pdf
Joe Ross - Trading by the Minute (1999).pdf
Joe Ross - Trading Spreads and Seasonals.pdf
Joe Ross - Trading the Ross Hook.pdf
Joe Ross - ZANZiBAR Trading on the Euro FX (tradingeducators.com).pdf
Joe Ross - ZULU Method for the Soybeans (CBOT) (tradingeducators.com).pdf
Joel Greenblatt - The Little Book That Beats the Market.pdf
John Murphy - Intermarket technical analysis.pdf
John Allen Paulos - A Mathematician Plays the Stock Market.pdf
John Bollinger - Bollinger on Bollinger Bands.pdf
John Campbell, Luis Viceira - Strategic Asset Allocation.pdf
John Carter - Mastering the Trade.pdf
John Clayburg - The Four Steps to 80% Day Trading Success. Seminar.pdf
John Crane - Time, Price and Pattern. Time Reaction Swing.pdf
John Daly - Pricing for Profitability Activity-Based Pricing for Competitive Advantage.pdf
John Ehlers - Rocket Science for Traders.pdf
John Grisham - The Broker.pdf
John Hill, George Pruitt - The Ultimate Trading Guide.pdf
John Hull - Options, Futures & Other Derivatives, 3nd.pdf
John Hull - Options, Futures, and Other Derivative Securities. 2nd.pdf
John Knight - Stephen Satchell-Forecasting Volatility in the Financial Markets.pdf
John Leslie Livingstone & Grossman - The Portable Mba in Finance and Accounting.pdf
John Mauldin - Just One Thing.pdf
John Murphy - Chart Pattern Recognition for Metastock.pdf
John Murphy - Charting Made Easy.pdf
John Murphy - Intermarket Technical Analysis (Other source).pdf
John Murphy - Intermarket Technical Analysis.pdf
John Murphy - Simple Sector Trading Strategies.pdf
John Murphy - Technical Analysis of the Finacial Markets.pdf
John Murphy - Trend Forecasting With Technical Analysis.pdf
John Person - A Complete Guide to Technical Trading Tactics.pdf
John Person - Candlestick and Pivot Point Trading Triggers.pdf
John Piper - The Way to Trade.pdf
John Tjia - Building Financial Modeling.pdf
John Tracy - The Fast Forward MBA in Finance (Wiley-2nd Ed-2002).pdf
Johnatan Mun - Real Options Analysis Course. Business Cases and Software Applications.pdf
Johnathan Mun - Real Options Analysis - Tools and Techniques for Valuing Strategic Investments and Decisions.pdf
Jon Najarian - How I Trade Options (2001).pdf
Joseph Benning - Trading Stategies for Capital Markets.pdf
Joseph G. Nicholas - Hedge Fund of Funds Investing An Investor's Guide.pdf
Joseph Mathai - Real-Time Systems Specification, Verification and Analysis.pdf
Joshua Kahr, Michael Thomsett - Real Estate Market Valuation and Analysis.pdf
Juan Romero - The Art of Artificial Evolution.pdf
Kathleen Sindell - Investing Online for Dummies (5th Edition).pdf
Kathy Lien - Day Trading and Swing Trading the Currency Market.pdf
Kathy Lien - Day Trading the Currency Market Technical and Fundamental Strategies To Profit from Market Swings.pdf
Kathy Lien & Boris Schlossberg - High Probability Trading Setups for the Currency Market.pdf
Kazuo Tanaka, Hua Wang - Fuzzy Control Systems Design and Analysis A Linear Matrix Inequality Approach.pdf
Ken Calhoun - Advanced Daytrading Seminar (DaytradingUniversity.com).pdf
Ken Marshall - Practical Fibonacci Methods for Forex Trading.pdf
Ken Wolff - Trading on Momentum. Advanced Techniques for High Percentage Day Trading.pdf
Ken Wolff - Trading on Momentum. Advanced Techniques for High-Percentage Day Trading.pdf
Kenneth Friedman - Myths Of The Free Market.pdf
Kenneth Little - Bear-Proof Investing.pdf
Kenneth Shaleen - Technical Analysis & Options Strategie (Other).pdf
Kenneth Shaleen - Technical Analysis & Options Strategie.pdf
Kenneth Trester - 101 Option Trading Secrets.pdf
Kevin Dowd - Measuring Market Risk.pdf
Kevin Hagerty - Day Trading Course (TradingMarkets.com).pdf
Kevin Hagerty - Five Part Day Trading Course (TradingMarkets.com).pdf
Kevin Haggerty - Day Trading Course (tradingmarkets.com).pdf
Kevin Kraus - Advanced Options Trading.pdf
Keys to Top Trading Profits.pdf
Kim Charles - Swift Trader. Perfecting the Art of Day Trading.pdf
L.M.T Forex Formula (LMT-Forex-Formula.com).pdf
Lakhmi Jain , N. Martin - Fusion Of Neural Networks, Fuzzy Systems And Genetic Algorithms.pdf
Larry Connors - Connors on Advanced Trading Strategies.pdf
Larry Levin - Secrets to Emotion Free Trading Manual (secretsoftraders.com).zip
Larry Pesavento - Astro Cycles. The Trader's Viewpoint.pdf
Larry Pesavento - Fibonacci Ratios with Pattern Recognition.pdf
Larry Pesavento - Planetary Harmonics of Speculative Markets.pdf
Larry Pesavento - Profitable Patterns for Stock Trading.pdf
Larry Pesavento, Leslie Jouflas - Trade What You See How To Profit from Pattern Recognition.pdf
Larry Sanders - Trading Strategies.pdf
Larry Swing - A Practical Guide to Swing Trading (mrswing.com).pdf
Larry Williams - Inner Circle Seminar (adest.com.au).pdf
Larry Williams - Long Term Secrets For Short Term Trading (Other).pdf
Larry Williams - Long-Term Secrets to Short-Term Trading.pdf
Larry Williams - Million Dollar Challenge Seminar (adest.com.au).pdf
Larry Williams - Million Dollar Stock Market Idea.pdf
Larry Williams - Picture Perfect Traders (adest.com.au).pdf
Larry Williams - Protege Course (adest.com.au).pdf
Larry Williams - The Right Stock at the Right Time - Prospering in the Coming Good Years.pdf
Larry Williams - The Right Stock At The Right Time. Prospering In The Coming Good Years.pdf
Larry Williams - The Secret of Selecting Stocks for Immediate and Substantial Gains.pdf
Larry Williams Forecast 2010.zip
Larry Williams Special Report Forecast 2011.pdf
Lawrence Carrel - ETFs for the Long Run.pdf
Lawrence Cunningham - How to Think Like Benjamin Graham and Invest Like Warren Buffett.pdf
Lawrence McMillan - Profit With Options Essential Methods For Investing Success.pdf
Lawrence McMillan - Profit with Options. Essential Methods for Investing Success.pdf
Lee Lowell - Get Rich with Options 2ed.pdf
Legh Stevens - Essential Technical Analysis. Tools and Techniques to Spot Market Trends.pdf
Leigh Stevens - Essential Technical Analysis Tools and Techniques to Spot Market Trends.pdf
Leslie Masonson - All About Market Timing. The Easy Way To Get Started.pdf
Leslie Masonson - All About Market Timing.pdf
Leszek Rutkowski - Flixible Neuro-Fuzzy System. Structures, Learning and Performance Evaluation.pdf
Lico Reis - Dictionary of Financial and Business Terms.pdf
Linda Mead - Investing with Giants Tried and True Stocks that Have Sustained the Test of Time.pdf
Linda Raschke - Short Skirt Trading. The Most Bang for the Buck in the Least Amount of Time.pdf
Linda Raschke - Special Report. The Advance Decline Market Buster.pdf
Linda Raschke - Street Smarts. High Probability Short Term Trading Strategies (145 Pages).pdf
Linda Raschke - Street Smarts. High Probability Short Term Trading Strategies (224 Pages).pdf
Linda Raschke Rules and Philosophy.pdf
Linuxtroll Simple Scalping (cyrox.com).pdf
Lotfi Zadeh - Fuzzy Sets and Fuzzy Information Granulation Theory.pdf
Lotfi Zadeh , King-Sun Fu - Fuzzy Sets and Their Applications to Cognitive and Decision Processes.pdf
Louis Mendelsohn - Forex Trading using Intermarket Analysis.pdf
Louis Mendelsohn, John Murphy - Trend Forecasting with Technical Analysis.pdf
L-S Model Trading System.pdf
LSS. An introduction to the 3-day cycle method.pdf
Ludwig Mises - The Theory of Money and Credit.pdf
MACD Analysis.pdf
Magical Forex Trading System (magicalforex.com).pdf
Make the Trend Your Friend in Forex.pdf
Malcolm Robinson - An Introduction to Direct Access Futures Trading.pdf
Marek Capinski, Tomasz Zastawniak - Mathematics for Finance. An Introduction to Financial Engineering.pdf
Marion Brach - Real Options in Practice.pdf
Mark Boucher - 10 Week Short Term Trading Course (tradingmarkets.com).pdf
Mark Boucher - Short-Term Trading Course.pdf
Mark Boucher - The Hedge Fund Edge. Maximum Profit, Minimum Risk. Global Trading Trend Strategies.pdf
Mark Clatworthy - Transnational Equity Analysis.pdf
Mark Conway - Professional Stock Trading. System Design and Automation.pdf
Mark Conway, Aaron Behle - Professional Stock Trading System Design and Automation.pdf
Mark Crisp - 1-2-3 System (stressfreetrading.com).pdf
Mark Crisp - 7 Habits of a Highly Successful Trader (stressfreetrading.com).pdf
Mark Douglas - The Disciplined Trader (Scaned).pdf
Mark Douglas - The Disciplined Trader.pdf
Mark Douglas - Trading in the Zone.pdf
Mark Fenton-O'Creevy - Traders. Risks, Decisions and Management in Financial Markets.pdf
Mark Fisher - The Logical Trader. Applying a Method to the Madness.pdf
Mark Helweg, David Stendahl - Dynamic Trading Indicators.pdf
Mark Helweg, David Stendhal - Dynamic Trading Indicators Winning with Value Charts and Price Action Profile.pdf
Mark Jurik - Computerized Trading. Maximizing Day Trading and Overnight Profits.pdf
Mark Larsin - Technical Indicators That Really Work (serenetrader.com).pdf
Mark McRae - Sure-Fire Forex Trading with Risk Calculator (surefire-forex-trading.com).zip
Mark Mcrae - Sure-Fire Forex Trading.pdf
Mark McRae - Surefire Trading Plans (secretoftrading.com).zip
Mark Whistler - Trading Pairs-Capturing Profits and Hedging Risk with Statistical Arbitrage Strategies.pdf
Mark Wolfinger - Create Your Own Hedge Fund.pdf
Market Esoterica Seminar Workbook (wave59.com).zip
Market Profile Basics.pdf
Market System Analyzer 3.2.1 (May 3, 2010) (adaptrade.com).zip
MarketDelta 10.3.5 (All Data Feeds) (marketdelta.com).zip
Marshall Jones - Learn To Day-Trade the E-Mini S&P 500. Simple-as-123.pdf
Martin Fridson, Fernando Alvarez - Financial Statement Analysis A Practitioner's Guide.pdf
Martin Pring - Investment Psychology Explained, Classic Strategies to Beat the Markets.pdf
Martin Pring - Investment Psychology. Explained Classic Strategies to Beat the Markets.pdf
Martin Pring - Martin Pring on Market Momentum.pdf
Martin Pring - Technical Analysis for Short-Term Traders.pdf
Martin Stone - Secure Your Financial Future Investing in Real Estate.pdf
Martin Weiss, PhD - Crash Profits. Make Money when Stocks Sink and Soar.pdf
Max Ansbacher - The New Options Market.pdf
Mechanical Discretion.pdf
Michael Covel - Trend Following. How Great Traders Make Millions in Up or Down Markets.pdf
Michael Duane - The FOREX Chartist Companion. A Visual Approach to TA.pdf
Michael Gur - The Symmetry Wave Trading Method.pdf
Michael Hyman - New Ways for Managing Global Financial Risks The Next Generation.pdf
Michael Jenkins - The Geometry of Stock Market Profits.pdf
Michael McDonald - Predict Market Swings with Technical Analysis.pdf
Michael Panzner - The New Laws of the Stock Market Jungle An Insider's Guide to Successful Investing in a Changing World.pdf
Michael Pompian - Behavioral Finance and Wealth Management.pdf
Michael S. Jenkins - Complete Stock Market Trading And Forecasting Course (stockcyclesforecast.com).zip
Michael S. Jenkins - Secret Angle Method, $500 (stockcyclesforecast.com).zip
Michael Sincere - Understanding Stocks.pdf
Michael Thomsett - Getting Started in Options, 5th Edition.pdf
Michael Maiello - Buy The Rumor, Sell The Fact.pdf
Michel Fleuriet - Finance a Fine Art.pdf
Micro Trading. The 1 Minute Chart.pdf
Microsoft Office Excel 2003 Inside Out.pdf
Mike Schiano - Spend Your Way to Wealth.pdf
Mike Sincere - Understanding Stocks (other source).pdf
Mike Sincere - Understanding Stocks.pdf
Mitch Zacks - Ahead Of The Market. The Zacks Method For Spotting Stocks Early In Any Economy.pdf
Money Management (mostwantedforexrobot.com).pdf
Money Management Strategies by John Wiley & Sons (don't know author).pdf
Money Manager Trading Strategy.pdf
Moorad Choudhry - Fixed Income Securities and Derivatives Handbook Analysis and Valuation.pdf
Multicharts 6.0 Beta 2 (All Addons Enabled. No Nexgen) (multicharts.com).zip
Murray Rothbard - History Of Money And Banking In The United States.pdf
Murray Rothbard - Making Economic Sense.pdf
Murray Rothbard - The Mystery Of Banking.pdf
Murray Ruggiero - Cybernetic Trading Strategies.pdf
Nancy Tengler - New Era Value Investing (Wiley-2003).pdf
Napoleon Hill - Think and Grow Rich.pdf
Nassim Taleb - Dynamic Hedging.pdf
Nassim Taleb - Fooled By Randomness.pdf
Natalie Jenkins - You Paid How Much For That. How To Win At Money Without Losing At Love.pdf
Nauzer Balsara - Money Management Strategies for Futures Traders.pdf
Ned Davis - The Triumph Of Contrarian Investing.pdf
Nicolas Darvas - How I Made 2 Million In The Stock Market.pdf
Nigel Da Costa Lewis - Operational Risk with Excel and VBA Applied Statistical Methods for Risk Management.pdf
Nigel Gibson - Essential Finance.pdf
Nils Rasmussen - Process Improvement For Effective Budgeting And Financial Reporting.pdf
Noel Amenc - Portfolio Theory and Performance Analysis.pdf
Noel Amenc, Veronique Le Sourd - Portfolio Theory and Performance Analysis.pdf
Oic Book Various Authors - Options Essential Concepts And Trading Strategies, 2nd Edition.pdf
Oliver Valez - Core Trading for a Living.pdf
Oliver Valez - Guerrilla Trading Tactics.pdf
Oliver Valez - Micro Trading for a Living (pristine.com).pdf
Oliver Valez - Option Trading The Pristine Way.pdf
Oliver Velez - Swing Trading Tactics.pdf
One More Zero. How to Trade the Forex Like a Pro in One Hour.pdf
Options Essential Concepts and Trading Strategies, 2nd Edition.pdf
Options Trading Primer By Marketwise Trading School.pdf
Pat Dorsey - The 5 Rules For Successful Stock Investing.pdf
Patrick Brown - An Introduction to the Bond Markets.pdf
Patrick Mikula - Gann's Scientific Methods Unveiled Vol 1.pdf
Patrick Mikula - Gann's Scientific Methods Unveiled Vol 2.pdf
Patrick Mikula - The Best Trendline Methods Of Alan Andrews & 5 New Trendline Techniques.pdf
Patrick Mikula - The Best Trendline Methods of Alan Andrews and Five New Trendline Techniques.pdf
Patrick Young and Charles Sidey - Single Stock Futures.pdf
Patterns.pdf
Paul Collier - Accounting for Managers.pdf
Paul McCulley - Your Financial Edge.pdf
Paul Sarnoff - Jesse Livermore. Speculator-King.pdf
Paul Wilmott - FAQ in Quantitative Finance.pdf
Paul Wilmott - Introduces Quantitative Finance.pdf
Paul Wilmott - Quantitative Finance vol 1-3 2nd ed.pdf
Paul Wilmott - The Best of Wilmott vol 1.pdf
Paul Wilmott - The Best of Wilmott Vol 2.pdf
Paul Wilmott - The Mathematics Of Fiancial Derivatives.pdf
Peaks and Troughs.pdf
Perry Kaufman - Smarter Trading. Improving Perfomance in Changing Markets.pdf
Perry Kaufman - Trading Systems & Methods 593 pages.pdf
Perry Kaufman - Trading Systems and Methods. 3nd.pdf
Peter Boer - Technology Valuation Solution.pdf
Peter J. Tanous - Investment Gurus A Road Map to Wealth from the World's Best Money Managers.pdf
Peter James - Option Theory.pdf
Peter Navarro - When The Market Moves, Will You Be Ready.pdf
Peter Steidlmayer - Steidlmayer on Markets. A New Approach to Trading.pdf
Peter Zhang - Exotic Options. 2nd.pdf
Philippe Jorion - Financial Risk Manager Handbook. 2nd.pdf
Ping Chen, Sardar Islam - Optimal Control Models in Finance. A New Computational Approach.pdf
Pipeline Forex System, $577 (pipelineforex.com).pdf
Practical Elliott Wave Trading Strategies.pdf
Practical Fibonacci Methods for Forex Trading.pdf
Predicting Price Action.pdf
Price & Volume, Digging Deeper.pdf
Probability and Statistics Textbook.pdf
Professor Gary Koop - Analysis of Financial Data.pdf
Profit Maximiser System (mostwantedforexrobot.com).pdf
Pruitt, George - Building Winning Trading Systems with Tradestation.pdf
R.J.Shook - The Winners Circle. Wallstreets Best Mutual Fund Managers.pdf
Rahul Oka - The Archaeology of Trading Systems, Part 1 - Towards a New Trade Synthesis.pdf
Raj Jain - Art of Computer Systems Performance Analysis Techniques.pdf
Ralph Vince - Portfolio Management.pdf
Ralph Vince - The Mathematics Of Money Management. Risk Analysis Techniques For Traders.pdf
Random Walks Theory.pdf
Rapid Fire Swing Trading. A Simple but Powerful Overlooked Method (rapidfireswingtrading.com).pdf
Rapid Forex Trading Systems (rapidforex.com).zip
Raymond Chong - Market Millions. The Logical Trading System.pdf
Reverse Divergence and Momentum.pdf
Rich Swannell - Market Forecasting with The New Refined Elliott Wave Principle Pattern Recognitio.pdf
Richard Arms - Trading with Equivolume (ArmsInsider.com).pdf
Richard Brandt - Capital Instincts. Life as a Entrepreneur, Financier and Athelete.pdf
Richard Brealey - Fundamentals Corporate Finance.pdf
Richard Ferri - Protecting Your Wealth in Good Times and Bad.pdf
Richard Imperiale - The Micro Cap Investor (Wiley-2005).pdf
Richard Imperiale - The Micro Cap Investor Strategies for Making Big Returns in Small Companies.pdf
Richard Phodes' Trading Rules.pdf
Richard Rhodes - Swing Trading. A Simplified Approach (therhodesreport.com).pdf
Richard Schabacker - Technical Analysis and Stock Market Profits. The Real Bible of Technical Analysis.pdf
Richard Schabacker - Technical Analysis and Stock Market Profits.pdf
Richard Smitten - Trade Like Jesse Livermore.pdf
Richard Weissman - Mechanical Trading Systems. Pairing Trader Psychology with Technical Analysis.pdf
Richard Welssman - Mechanical Trading Systems.pdf
Richard Wiseman - Mechanical Trading Systems. Pairing Trader Psycology With Technical Analysis.pdf
Richard Wyckoff - The Day Trader's Bible. Or My Secrets of Day Trading in Stocks.pdf
Richard Wyckoff - The Day Traders Bible.pdf
Richart Irwin - Options Essential Concepts and Trading Strategies. 2nd.pdf
Rob Booker - Adventures of a Currency Trader A Fable about Trading, Courage, and Doing the Right Thing.pdf
Rob Booker - Adventures of a Currency Trader.pdf
Rob Reider - Managing Cash Flow.pdf
Rob Reider, Peter Heyler - Managing Cash Flow An Operational Focus.pdf
Rober Prechter, Alfred Frost - Elliott Wave Principle.pdf
Robert Aliber - Manias, Panics, and Crashes A History of Financial Crises.pdf
Robert Allens - Money Power System For Making Your Real Estate Fortune.pdf
Robert Deel - Strategic Analysis and Trading Tactics.pdf
Robert Deel - The Strategic Electronic Day Trader.pdf
Robert Dubil - An Arbitrage Guide to Financial Markets 2004.pdf
Robert Edwards - Technical Analysis of Stock Trends, 9th Ed.pdf
Robert Edwards & John Magee - Technical Analysis of Stock Trends.pdf
Robert Edwards, John Magee - Technical Analysis of Stock Trends, 8th Ed.pdf
Robert Edwards, John Magee - Technical Analysis of Stock Trends, 9th Ed.pdf
Robert Elliott - Mathematics of Financial Markets.pdf
Robert Fischer - Candlesticks Fibonacci and Chart Pattern Trading Tools.pdf
Robert Fischer - Fibonacci Applications and Strategies for Traders.pdf
Robert Fischer, Jens Fischer - Candlesticks, Fibonacci, and Chart Pattern Trading Tools.pdf
Robert Fisher - Fibonacci Applications and Strategies for Traders.pdf
Robert Hagstrom - The Warren Buffett Way 2nd Edition.pdf
Robert Hahn - High Stakes Antitrust The Last Hurrah.pdf
Robert Jorgensen - Individually Managed Accounts an Investor's Guide.pdf
Robert Kast - Economics and Finance of Risk and of the Future.pdf
Robert Krausz - W.D. Gann Treasure Discovered Simple Trading Plans for Stocks & Commodities.pdf
Robert Miner - High Probability Trading Strategies.pdf
Robert Prechter - The Major Works of R. N. Elliott.pdf
Robert Slater - Soros Unauthorized Biography.pdf
Robert Ward - Options And Options Trading A Simplified Course.pdf
Ron Ianieri Option Theory and Trading.pdf
Royalforex - Forex Study Book for Successful Forign Exchange Dealing.pdf
Russell Olson - The Handbook for Investment Committee Members.pdf
Ryan Jones - Money Management.pdf
Ryan Jones - The Trading Game Playing by the Numbers to Make Millions.pdf
Ryan Jones - The Trading Game.pdf
Sam Cross - All About...The Foreign Exchange Market in the Usa. Frs, 1998.pdf
Scalp Trading Methods.pdf
Scott Carney - The Harmonic Trader.pdf
Secrets for profiting in bull and bear markets by Sam Weinstein.pdf
Secrets for Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets.pdf
Secrets of Millionaire Trades (The-Way-To-Trade.com).pdf
Selena Maranjian - The Motley Fool Money Guide.pdf
Serge Lhabitant - Handbook of Hedge Funds.pdf
Sharon Saltzgiver Wright - Getting Started in Bonds (2nd Edition).pdf
Sharon Saltzgiver Wright - Getting Started in Bonds, 2nd Ed.pdf
Shelagh Heffernan - Modern Banking.pdf
Sheldon Lin - Lecture Notes in Mathematical Finance.pdf
Smashing Forex System (smashingforex.com).pdf
Springer Finance - The Mathematics of Arbitrage 2006.pdf
Stan Weinstein - Secrets for Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets.pdf
Stan Weinstein - Stan Weinstein's Secrets For Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets.pdf
Stanley Feldman - Principles of Private Firm Valuation (Wiley Finance).pdf
Stanley Feldman - Principles of Private Firm Valuation.pdf
Stephane Reverre - The Complete Arbitrage Deskbook.pdf
Stephen Bigalow - Big Profit Patterns Using Candlestick Signals and Gaps.pdf
Stephen Green - China's Stockmarket. A Guide to Its Progress, Players and Prospects.pdf
Stephen Poser - Elliott Wave Theory for Short Term and Intraday Trading.pdf
Steprhen Huxley, Brent Burns - Asset Dedication How to Grow Wealthy with the Next Generation of Asset Allocation.pdf
Steve Copan - Nexus. Simple Trading Techniques (themarketmatrix.co.uk).pdf
Steve Mitchell - Shortcuts & Secrets to Winning the Stock Market Game.pdf
Steve Nison - Beyond Candlesticks New Japanese Charting Techniques Revealed (Wiley Finance).pdf
Steve Nison - Beyond Candlesticks. Full.pdf
Steve Nison - Beyond Candlesticks. Part I.pdf
Steve Nison - Beyond Candlesticks. Part II.pdf
Steve Nison - Candlestick Charting Basics (CandleCharts.com).pdf
Steve Nison - Japanese Candlestick Charting Techniques.pdf
Steve Nison - The Candlestick Course.pdf
Steven Achelis - Technical Analysis From A To Z.pdf
Steven Karris - Mathematics for Business, Science, and Technology with MATLAB and Excel.pdf
Steven Shreve - Stochastic Calculus and Finance.pdf
Steven Stralser - MBA in a Day. What You Would Learn at the Top Tier Business Schools.pdf
Strategic Swiss Trading System.pdf
Street Smart Forex.pdf
Stuart McCrary - Hedge Fund Course.pdf
Sumner Levine - The Financial Analyst's Handbook. Only Market Timing and Technical Analysist. 2nd.pdf
Super Combo Day Trading Strategy.pdf
Symmetry & Forex.pdf
Take the Money and Run. A True Scalping System.pdf
Technical Market Indicators.pdf
Ted Miller - Kiplinger's Practical Guide To Your Money (Kiplinger-2002).pdf
The 5-0 Pattern.pdf
The Day Trade Forex System (DayTradeForex.com).pdf
The Definitive Guide to Swing Trading Stocks (SwingTraderGuide.com).zip
The Descerning Trader - Linda Bradford Raschke.pdf
The Eleven Elliott Wave Patterns.pdf
The Five Minute Investor.pdf
The Forex Loophole (forexloophole.net).zip
The Forex Profit System.pdf
The Forex Quick Guide for Begginers and Private Traders.pdf
The Forex Trader's Cheat Sheet (ForexProfitPro.com).pdf
The Greatest Bull Market In History.pdf
The Jericho Principle How Companies Use Strategic Collaboration to Find New Sources of Value.pdf
The King Keltner Trading Strategy.pdf
The Last Stochastic Technique.pdf
The MIDAS Method of Technical Analysis.pdf
The Original Turtle Trading Rules (originalturtles.org).pdf
The Outsider Method.pdf
The Pattern Trapper.pdf
The Pocketbook of Economic Indicators (portfoliocrafter.com).pdf
The Pocketbook of Economics Indicators.pdf
The Stock Market for Dummies.pdf
The Thermostat Trading Strategy.pdf
The Truth about Fibonacci Trading.pdf
The Value Area and 80% Rule.pdf
The Zurich Axioms.pdf
Thomas Au - A Modern Approach to Graham and Dodd Investing.pdf
Thomas Bulkowski - Encyclopedia of Chart Patterns 2ed.pdf
Thomas Bulkowski - Encyclopedia of Chart Patterns, 1st edition 345 pages.pdf
Thomas Bulkowski - Encyclopedia Of Chart Patterns, 2nd Edition 1034 pages.pdf
Thomas DeMark - DeMark on Day-Trading Options.pdf
Thomas DeMark - New Market Timing Techniques.pdf
Thomas DeMark - The New Science Of Technical Analysis (247B) 1994.pdf
Thomas DeMark - The New Science of Technical Analysis.pdf
Thomas Gebert, Paul Husgen - Candlestick Charttechnik (German).pdf
Thomas Long - Owner's Handbook. New Trading Techniques Using Planetary Harmonics.pdf
Thomas Lucier - How To Make Money With Real Estate Options.pdf
Thomas McCafferty - Options Demystified. A Self-Teaching Guide.pdf
Thomas Moore - Last Chance to Get It Right! - How to Avoid Eight Deadly Mistakes Made With Money.pdf
Thomas Ryan - Using Ivestor Relations To Maximize Equity Valuations.pdf
Tim Hindle - Guide to Management Ideas.pdf
Tim Ord - The Secret Science of Price and Volume.pdf
Toby Crabel - Day Trading with Short Term Price Patterns and Opening Range Breakout (Scaned).pdf
Toby Crabel - Day Trading with Short Term Price Patterns and Opening Range Breakout.pdf
Tom Joseph - A Mechanical Trading System.pdf
Tom Joseph - Advanced Get. Applying Technical Analysis.pdf
Tom Williams - The Undeclared Secrets That Drive The Stock Market.pdf
Tomas Bjoerk - Arbitrage Theory in Continuous Time.pdf
Tony Oz - How I Make A Living Trading Stocks.pdf
Tony Plummer - Forecasting Financial Markets The Psychology of Successful Investing 5th edition.pdf
Trade Stocks and Commodities With the Insiders - Secrets of the COT Report.pdf
Trade Sys MA-MACD-RSI.pdf
TradeGuider 4.1.16.0 EOD-RT + Manual (tradeguider.com).zip
Trader Toolbox.pdf
TraderBO Divergence System (5ema-forex-system.com).pdf
Trader's Business Plan.pdf
Traders World Past Issue Articles on CD.pdf
Tradestation 8.7 + Free Forex RT Data Feed, eSignal, IB - FREE Download - URL inside.txt
TradeWhiz50's Daytrading Highlights.pdf
Trading for a Living in The Forex Market (tradingintl.com).pdf
Trading Options with Bollinger Bands and the Dual CCI.pdf
Trading Simplified. Using High Probability Trading Techniques to Create a Winning System.pdf
Trading the 10 O'clock Bulls.pdf
Trading with MACD.pdf
Trading Woodies CCI System.pdf
Traps (forexsystemprofits.com).pdf
Trend Determination.pdf
Tushar Chande - Beyond Technical Analysis. How to Develop and Implement a Winning Trading System.pdf
Tushar Chande - Technical Analysis (check it).pdf
Tushar Chande, Stanley Kroll - The New Technical Trader.pdf
Tyler Hicks - 209 Fast Spare-Time Ways To Build Zero Cash Into 7 Figures A Year In Real Estate.pdf
Van Tharp - Developing A Winning Trading-Investing System That First You (iitm.com).pdf
Van Tharp - Peak Performance Course for Investors and Traders (iitm.com).zip
Van Tharp - Special Report on Money Management (iitm.com).pdf
Van Tharp - Special Report on Money Management.pdf
Van Tharp - Trade Your Way to Financial Freedom.pdf
VanessaFX Advanced Systems (forexclarity.com).pdf
Vern Hayden - Getting An Investing Game Plan. Creating It, Working It, Winning It.pdf
Vijay Gupta - Statistical Analysis with Excel.pdf
Vladimir Daragan - How to Win the Stock Market Game. Developing Short-Term Stock Trading Strategi.pdf
W.D.Gann - 45 Years in Wall Street.pdf
W.D.Gann - Forecasting.pdf
W.D.Gann - How to Trade.pdf
W.D.Gann - Master Calculator for Time Periods.pdf
W.D.Gann - Master Charts.pdf
W.D.Gann - Master Forecasting Method and Unpublished Stock Market Forecasting Courses.pdf
W.D.Gann - New Stock Trend Detector.pdf
W.D.Gann - Original Charting.pdf
W.D.Gann - Scientific Stock Forecasting.pdf
W.D.Gann - Speculation a Profitable Profession. A Course of Instructions on Stocks. Volume 1.pdf
W.D.Gann - The Basis of My Forecasting Method.pdf
W.D.Gann - The Magic Word (not orriginal).pdf
W.D.Gann - Truth of the Stock Tape.pdf
Wall Street Courier - The eBook of Technical Market Indicators.pdf
Walles Wilder - The Delta Phenomenon or the Hidden Order in All Markets.pdf
Walter Banks - Fuzzy Logic in Embedded Microcomputers and Control Systems.pdf
Walter Bressert - Intraday Timing for Low Risk Swing Trading (walterbressert.com).pdf
Warren Boroson - Pick Stocks Like Warren Buffett.pdf
Warren Boroson - Pick Stocks Like Warren Buffett.pdf
Warren Ruppel - Governmental Accounting Made Easy.pdf
Wave59.com - Market Esoterica Seminar Workbook, $1995 (wave59.com).zip
Wave59.com - The Fibonacci Vortex Handbook, $89 (wave59.com).zip
Wave59.com - The Handbook of Market Esoterica, $495 (wave59.com).zip
Wayne Thorp - Analyzing Supply & Demand Using Point & Figure Charts.pdf
Wayne Thorp - Measuring Internal Strength - Wilders RSI Indicator.pdf
Wayne Thorp - Point & Figure Charts Revisited.pdf
Wayne Thorp - When to Buy & Sell Using the Stochastic Oscillator.pdf
Welles Wilder - The Delta Phenomenon or The Hidden Order in All Markets.pdf
Welles Wilder - The Delta Phenomenon Study Guide (deltasociety.com).pdf
Werner Rosenberger - Risk-adjusted Lending Conditions An Option Pricing Approach.pdf
What I Learned Before I Sold to Warren Buffett.pdf
William Blau - Momentum, Direction and Divergence.pdf
William Bronchick - Financing Secrets Of A Millionaire Real Estate Investor.pdf
William Eng - The Day Trader's Manual.pdf
William Gallacher - The Options Edge. Winning The Volatility Game With Options On Futures.pdf
William Mclaren - Gann Made Easy.pdf
William O'Neil - How to Make Money in Stocks. A Wining System in Good Times or Bad.pdf
William Rini - Mathematics Of The Securities Industry.pdf
William Webster - Accounting for Managers.pdf
Williams , Larry - How to Trade Better.pdf
Winning With Stocks The Smart Way to Pick Investments, Manage Your Portfolio, and Maximize Profits.pdf
Woodies CCI System 1.3 (pfgkelly.com).pdf
Yale Hirsch & Jeffrey Hirsch - Stock Trader Almanac 2005.pdf
Yale Hirsch, Jeffrey Hirsch - Stock Traders Almanac 2005.pdf
Yen Yee Chong - Investment Risk Management.pdf
Zoran Kolundzic - E-mini Trading Course.pdf




/


----------



## Claca (23 May 2011)

Buenos días,

Los grandes en soporte, pero al límite.


----------



## Claca (23 May 2011)

...con el IBEX justo en los mínimos de marzo, qué cosas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Los grandes en soporte, pero al límite.



Se avecina lo que llevas algunos post diciendo de ruptura de tendecia lateral? De esta saldremos en alguna direccion con fuerza?


----------



## credulo (23 May 2011)

¡Apertura interesante pardiez!

Luchando en los 10100. Yo creo que esta semana va a bajar más y vamos a ver los 10000.


----------



## Claca (23 May 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Se avecina lo que llevas algunos post diciendo de ruptura de tendecia lateral? De esta saldremos en alguna direccion con fuerza?



Si rompe por abajo, creo que sí, hay demasiadas cosas que encajan, como el euro, que si pierde los niveles actuales lo veremos sobre los 1,34, pero de momento no ha roto, y en el caso del IBEX los tres mosqueteros aguantan al límite, como decía, pero sí es cierto que hoy otros tantos de los peques han pasado a la lista negra.


----------



## pyn (23 May 2011)

Madre mia, la imagen del ibex ahora mismo es la de un funambulista de circo, aguantando sin red a 100 metros de altura.


----------



## Claca (23 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que todas las gacelas andan cortas, o eso leo en los foros de bolsa... aunque es cierto que muchos valores se están jugando un ban:





Claca dijo:


> Valores en la lista negra:
> 
> BKT (ayer se ganó el ban, finalmente, rompiendo la cuña por abajo)
> 
> ...





Claca dijo:


> Y los gráficos y +1 para el pony:
> 
> BKT:



...y esto es lo que pasa cuando pierdes un soporte luego de una figura de cambio de tendencia:







Los stops salvan carteras.


----------



## pollastre (23 May 2011)

Lamiendo el -2% en el churriberesco, he venido corriendo al hilo a saludar... y me lo encuentro apático, triste y sin apenas posts.

Pero cómo hemos llegado a esto...::


----------



## Claca (23 May 2011)

El BBVA mucho más flojo que su hermano. Su hermana está un pelín preocupada, y no le faltan motivos.

Y el euro también se la está jugando, recuerdo de qué va el tema:



Claca dijo:


> Euro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llegó a alcanzar los 1,4345, pero se ha dado la vuelta formando ese segundo hombro y ya estaría rompiendo la clavicular. Sólo queda que San Fibo aguante, de otro modo, guano time.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 May 2011)

No entiendo, no sería de suponer que con una victoria tan aplastante por parte del PP, sería bueno para la bolsa??, personalmente, espero que siga bajando el euro, ya que tengo unas DPTR en dolares 0.68.....


----------



## Claca (23 May 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> No entiendo, no sería de suponer que con una victoria tan aplastante por parte del PP, sería bueno para la bolsa??, personalmente, espero que siga bajando el euro, ya que tengo unas DPTR en dolares 0.68.....



¿Por? El PP tampoco puede hacer nada para salvar la economía española, sólo queda dolor, dolor y más dolor. Recuerdo que la gente todavía sigue pensando que España no es Grecia, quedan muchas sorpresas desagradables por descubrir.


----------



## Wbuffete (23 May 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> No entiendo, no sería de suponer que con una victoria tan aplastante por parte del PP, sería bueno para la bolsa??, personalmente, espero que siga bajando el euro, ya que tengo unas DPTR en dolares 0.68.....



Hispanistán está arruinado gobierne quien gobierne.Los días previos a las elecciones el riesgo país ya estaba tenso.Solo han contenido hasta hoy para tener un 22M tranquilo.

OJO A LOS COMENTARIOS MÚLTIPLES EN BRUSELAS SOBRE LA DEUDA ITALIANA.IGUAL NOS ADELANTAN POR LA DERECHA Y NOS SALVAMOS

OJALÁ.
Perdón por el gritillo y buenos días


----------



## ghkghk (23 May 2011)

Esto es más por Italia que por nosotros. El Eurostox baja más que el Ibex.


----------



## Registrador (23 May 2011)

Los mercados están votando hoy. ¿qué pasa con el diferencial de la deuda?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2011)

Italia nuestros primos hermanos:

Btp, spread su Bund sale a 187 punti, prima volta da 11 gennaio | Business | Reuters

Entonces por lo que creo enteder, los acontecimientos que muchos de vosotros llevais diciendo meses se acercan.


----------



## Mulder (23 May 2011)

A los buenos días!



LÁNGARO dijo:


> No entiendo, no sería de suponer que con una victoria tan aplastante por parte del PP, sería bueno para la bolsa??, personalmente, espero que siga bajando el euro, ya que tengo unas DPTR en dolares 0.68.....



Has entendido muy mal el tema bolsa vs elecciones.

Aquí la cuestión son los contratos que se van a perder y pueden caer a manos de la competencia, el dinero es extremadamente conservador en ese sentido, aunque gobiernen los perroflautas, cualquier cambio de statu quo representa una amenaza.

De ahí que los días posteriores a la elecciones sean bajistas en su inmensa mayoría.


----------



## Abner (23 May 2011)

Buenos días. Calopez ha tocado algo y el vbulletin de android no rula. 

Qué de mierda va a salir de los hay-untamientos.

Y tonuel sin aparecer con estos niveles, qué mal está el patio.....


----------



## pecata minuta (23 May 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Lamiendo el -2% en el churriberesco, he venido corriendo al hilo a saludar... y me lo encuentro apático, triste y sin apenas posts.
> 
> Pero cómo hemos llegado a esto...::



Es muy sencillo, desde que ya no tenemos a los Pimpinela, es decir, pollastre y zuloman, el hilo es muy aburrido. Y menos mal que sigue Claca al pie del cañón colgando gráficos, que si no...

Por primera vez en mi vida, ayer no voté. Y curiosamente, no me siento mal por ello.


----------



## atman (23 May 2011)

Hoy el SP me va a dar una Gran Alegría... y ya era horas...


----------



## Mulder (23 May 2011)

Por cierto, el otro día estuve hablando con Kujire, dice que os echa de menos.

Parece que está desaparecida porque dice que está haciendo un curso de piloto :8:

Aunque también me dijo que seguía operando 

En fin, que os echa de menos, cree que os tiene abandonados y que es posible que no tarde demasiado en volver.

Me envió saludos para tod@s.


----------



## Abner (23 May 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, el otro día estuve hablando con Kujire, dice que os echa de menos.
> 
> Parece que está desaparecida porque dice que está haciendo un curso de piloto :8:
> 
> ...



Jo, qué envidia!


----------



## Abner (23 May 2011)

Por cierto Claca, ¿llegaste a mirar algo del DAX o el CAC?


----------



## Claca (23 May 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Por cierto Claca, ¿llegaste a mirar algo del DAX o el CAC?



Sí, sí... al cierre colgaré algo, perdona, es que he estado muy liado durante el finde y no me ha dado tiempo a comentar nada.


----------



## Fran200 (23 May 2011)

Buenas señores. Cuando puedo les sigo aunque no escriba, mal hecho por mi parte y se puede considerar una falta de educación. Pero como saben que me gusta echarme flores a mi mismo recupero esto de principios de abril.

No le den más vueltas...en estas fechas teníamos que estar aquí y aquí estamos. (Esto de abajo es del 6 y 7 abril)




"Que impacientes. Primero he preguntado al Sr. Claca si le importa que le de unos datos para analizarlos técnicamente y aún no me ha dicho nada.

De momento: trimestre bajista,* techo en 10850 suelo 10050*

Para hoy, tercera ruptura de 10668 nos puede mandar a 10565.

Por arriba la ruptura de 10739 nos envía a 10794

Para ver algo más clara la tendencia del trimestre, como dije ayer, hay que tener alguna sesión más de las que llevamos.

Vaya jornada señores:
Canal principal: 10668-1739 El suelo funcionó bien como soporte dando lugar a un rebote en la parte alta del canal (12.00 h) 3 velas de un minuto y directamente a romper por arriba. Ruptura del siguiente nivel con gap (señal de que entraba mucho papel)
Desde ese momento se acomodó en el canal superior, con un techo y suelo bien definido. Aunque por momentos y debido a la inesperada e irreal (después volvió a su cauce tras tentar los 1340 el SP) subida americana , rompió hasta la primera referencia por arriba en trimestral (Casi nada). Luego con la vuelta a la calma, cierre por debajo de ese techo que de momento damos por bueno.

Para dar por bueno, de momento, el escenario dibujado mañana: Canal superior 10870-10796 (La superación del 10870 cambiaría mucho el escenario, esperemos acontecimientos) Buenas Noches.

(*Si no me equivoco, el 10050 supondría apoyarnos en la alcista de largo plazo a mediados finales de mayo ¿¿??)*"







En fin por arriba se me escaparon unos puntos (creo que puede darse por bueno). 

Ya hablamos, en cuanto tenga alguna cosa mas clara os comento.

Nos vemos gacelillas....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2011)

Bien, ahora podrias seguir tirandote flores y darnos los niveles del siguiente trimestre, porfaplis.


----------



## Fran200 (23 May 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bien, ahora podrias seguir tirandote flores y darnos los niveles del siguiente trimestre, porfaplis.



Aún no hemos terminado este y se necesitan al menos 7-10 sesiones para empezar a decir algo...ienso:
P.D. Por cierto antes de marchar..hasta 10014 hoy no me preocuparía en exceso.


----------



## Claca (23 May 2011)

En semanal:

CAC:







STOXX:







DAX:







Los dos primeros, como el IBEX, no terminan de arrancar y ni siquiera han alcanzado el 61% de la caída desde máximos históricos, su estructura es completamente distinta a la del DAX y recuerda a ese lateral que hace poco diagnosticaba a nuestro selectivo.

La resistencia clarísima en los tres casos, de ahí el peligro a que las caídas sigan, porque la cosa podría ir en serio.

Gráficos muy sencillitos, pero que ilustran bien la situación. El DAX cuenta con un mejor físico para encajar los golpes, pero eso no significa que sea inmune a los recortes.


----------



## Claca (23 May 2011)

A todo esto, ¿ande anda el forero que quería darle a ACCIONA? Hace un par de sesiones comenté que tenía pinta de quedarse sin postre y ya se ha dejado un 5%. ¿Por qué se meten cuando no toca y cuando toca no aparecen por aquí?


----------



## atman (23 May 2011)

pues es fácil Claca.... porque las plusvalías de algunos tienen que salir de algún sitio...

Fran 2000, mire que usted caro de ver... eh? No piense ni por un momento que se nos había olvidado su referencia de los 10050... Yo tengo literalmente aparcados unos contratos hasta que llegue esa fecha (y esa cotización). Mientras tanto, al Ibex ni con un palo. Sí ya sé que uno se pierde cosas, y que en todas partes cuecen habas, pero al menos es más tranquilo y me da tiempo a dedicarme a las cosas del comer...

En fín, prodígese usted un poco más, hombre, a ver si recuperamos el ánimo...  Que está esto un poco apagado. 

Y mándele usted recuerdos a MM y cía. que están más lejos que la mayoría absoluta de Zaparatero.


----------



## Abner (23 May 2011)

Muchas gracias Claca. Viendo el patio, entrar a largo ahora está bastante arriesgado parece.


----------



## Abner (23 May 2011)

Por cierto. ¿Cuánta gasolina le queda a la FED? ¿Siguen con los POMO Days?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Por cierto. ¿Cuánta gasolina le queda a la FED? ¿Siguen con los POMO Days?



Creo haber leido que hasta el 30 junio, aun le queda gasolina.


----------



## atman (23 May 2011)

Un par de preguntas a la forería en general:

- Tras hacer caja en el SP después de irnos a soportes, esperamos a ver que pasa. ¿cual es la opinión de vuesas mercedes? ¿y de vuesas BMWs?

- Sería posible compartir qué indicadores suelen usar? Yo además de tirar lineas, sigo MACD y stocásticos. Da la impresión de que Claca se queda con el primero. Pero yo diría que es porque tira lineas mucho mejor... Mire que lo intento... pero a veces mis gráficos se parecen a los suyos como un huevo a una castaña... evidentemente, los que son una castaña, son los míos.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 May 2011)

Fran, diganos la combinacion de la primitiva de este sabado? 

en teoria la "red" la tenemos en los 98XX....... veremos si aguanta la embestida...


----------



## Fran200 (23 May 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> Fran, diganos la combinacion de la primitiva de este sabado?
> 
> en teoria la "red" la tenemos en los 98XX....... veremos si aguanta la embestida...



Mire usted, un respeto, no me habrá tomado por Aramís Fuster.::::::


----------



## morgan (23 May 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> Fran, diganos la combinacion de la primitiva de este sabado?
> 
> en teoria la "red" la tenemos en los 98XX....... veremos si aguanta la embestida...



Coño, pues yo veo los 9500 como perdamos los 10000. 

Pero no me haga caso, que yo pensaba que el banco rojo iba a petar cayendo de 7,75 y al llegar a 7,72 ha subido a 7,80. Alguien que yo me sé se ha puesto corto en 7,75 y ha perdido algo de pasta.

Menos mal que los cortos matutinos a IAG por lo de la nube tóxica han salido a su rescate .


----------



## atman (23 May 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Creo haber leido que hasta el 30 junio, aun le queda gasolina.



Sí y partir de ahí, parece que quieren que las aportaciones sean "dialécticas". Toma ya...


----------



## pipoapipo (23 May 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Mire usted, un respeto, no me habrá tomado por Aramís Fuster.::::::



ah, q usted es como pollastre......... no hace predicciones sino proyecciones ::



son palabras tan parecidas , yo es q voy al dia


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 May 2011)

espero que os esteis forrando todos con el guano 

felicidades Tonuel, espero tu certificado al perder los 9000 :no:


----------



## Mulder (23 May 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> espero que os esteis forrando todos con el guano
> 
> felicidades Tonuel, espero tu certificado al perder los 9000 :no:



¿Certificado Tonuel-iso-9000? )


----------



## pipoapipo (23 May 2011)

no es por ser negatiffffffo, pero fukushima no va a mejor......


----------



## cipote (23 May 2011)

Hola a todos,

como trader que soy quiero compartir con vosotros una informacion sensible y por supuesto reservada, hay un run-run en las altas esferas del mercado que no cesa, una inquietud mas que rumor, puesto que ya se da por hecho... parece inevitable, y las consecuencias mas que inquietantes serian imprevisibles, lo digo para que cada uno lo tenga en cuenta en su operativa, ojo que no digo que hagais una cosa u otra, simplemente digo que cada uno lo pondere en su operativa y que dios reparta suerte porque falta nos va a hacer, sin mas dilaciones os anuncio que Leyre Pajin es la proxima directora del FMI, si ya se parece una locura, pero Christine Lagarde ha tirado la toalla ante el empuje del lobby de la ceja, asi que avisados estais, no digais que no os lo dije con tiempo, saludos y tener mucho cuidado ahi fuera...


----------



## Claca (23 May 2011)

atman dijo:


> Un par de preguntas a la forería en general:
> 
> - Tras hacer caja en el SP después de irnos a soportes, esperamos a ver que pasa. ¿cual es la opinión de vuesas mercedes? ¿y de vuesas BMWs?
> 
> - Sería posible compartir qué indicadores suelen usar? Yo además de tirar lineas, sigo MACD y stocásticos. Da la impresión de que Claca se queda con el primero. Pero yo diría que es porque tira lineas mucho mejor... Mire que lo intento... pero a veces mis gráficos se parecen a los suyos como un huevo a una castaña... evidentemente, los que son una castaña, son los míos.



Primero, a ver esos gráficos. Hay que colgar más gráficos, cojones ya. El mileniramismo va lleeeeeegar.

Para mí los indicadores son una referencia más, pero no basaría ningún análisis en ello. En ocasiones vienen bien para dar validez a roturas y toques al soporte, pero vaya, son secundarios. Yo intento ver los gráficos con algo de lógica teniendo en cuenta la fuerza de los movimientos y la importancia de los niveles, así como el tiempo que invierte el precio desarrollando cada escenario. Como aspecto metodológico que me viene muy bien, considero muy útil detectar dónde arrancan los impulsos y desde ahí tirar fibos, es impresionante como cumplen los muy jodidos.


----------



## Wbuffete (23 May 2011)

Pregunta para la forería.
¿Somos conscientes que nos hemos apoyado en la línea de tendencia alcista de largo plazo?Emoción a raudales
Y tal...
S2
Yo elegí muerte


----------



## Claca (23 May 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Pregunta para la forería.
> ¿Somos conscientes que nos hemos apoyado en la línea de tendencia alcista de largo plazo?Emoción a raudales
> Y tal...
> S2
> Yo elegí muerte



¿De qué índice?

Canalización del SP500:







Y el VIX, que hoy amagaba con romper el HCHi, al final se ha calmado. Aún así, signos de deterioro en el mercado en general hay muchos, me quedo con la continuidad alcista en el BUND y el mal comportamiento del sector bancario europeo, que rompia soportes muy importantes:


----------



## Wbuffete (23 May 2011)

De nuestro chulibex
Al menos eso me marcaba el trend del prorealtime.
Espero que la línea esté bien tirada...


----------



## Condor (23 May 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> De nuestro chulibex
> Al menos eso me marcaba el trend del prorealtime.
> Espero que la línea esté bien tirada...



Pues el DJ no te ayudará en eso, ha cerrado con pérdidas y sabemos que no ha sido por la debacle socialista, quizás se deba a lo que llaman agotamiento de mecanismo de impresoras.


----------



## carvil (24 May 2011)

Buenas noches 


Estoy escuchando a la derecha oficialista pidiendo elecciones anticipadas, *NO* sería aconsejable antes de Septiembre.



Salu2


----------



## Claca (24 May 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> De nuestro chulibex
> Al menos eso me marcaba el trend del prorealtime.
> Espero que la línea esté bien tirada...



Prueba de colgar el gráfico, que no cuesta nada y así nos aclaramos


----------



## Claca (24 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El BBVA mucho más flojo que su hermano. Su hermana está un pelín preocupada, y no le faltan motivos.
> 
> Y el euro también se la está jugando, recuerdo de qué va el tema:
> 
> ...



Rezar a San Pepón (y cuando toca a San Fibo) a veces viene bien:


----------



## Claca (24 May 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> De nuestro chulibex
> Al menos eso me marcaba el trend del prorealtime.
> Espero que la línea esté bien tirada...









Supongo que te refieres a esta. Realmente nos hemos quedado a 100 puntitos, si hacemos caso a los toques en mensual, aunque tampoco me pelearía demasiado por ello.

Sobre el IBEX... estos días llevaba comentando la importancia de la zona 300-220 donde tendríamos más números de ver un rebote. Se ha roto a la baja, pero lo cierto es que los tres mosqueteros han llegado hasta los 10.000 puntos relativamente bien, cosa que no esperaba, con la excepción del BBVA, pero ha sido porque los valores pequeños han recibido un castigo mucho mayor. No pinta demasiado bien, aunque de momento no está la partida perdida, si bien a estas alturas un giro constistente al alza parece casi descartado.

Algo que pienso es que, si finalmente seguimos cayendo algo más y los grandes pierden soportes, muy probablemente tendremos guano los próximos meses, independientemente de si antes escenifican una remontada para barrer posiciones cortas. Esto sería probablemente con un euro bajista, hasta tal vez esos 1,34 que comentaba como destino final y, el rebote, si es que lo hubiera, sobre los 1,378 en el caso del par.


----------



## Claca (24 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> TEF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A día de hoy, los tres mosqueteros con las mismas líneas (o casi):

TEF:







SAN:







BBVA:







Cosas a considerar:

El San ha parado también en una alcista de largo plazo, no está en el gráfico, muy similar a la del IBEX.

El BBVA ha perdido el 61% fibo, pronto sabremos si únicamente es una pequeña dilatación o si realmente el valor está en problemas.


----------



## Wbuffete (24 May 2011)

La LTA principal del chulibex tocada ayer segun el trend de prorealtime
Se ve de pena...Claca,¿a que tamaño las subes? o si usas url propia.


----------



## Claca (24 May 2011)

Los subo a 1200 x 870, aunque el foro las reduce un poco, creo, y los cargo en imageshack o tinypic, que van de lujo para estas cosas.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 May 2011)

Pregunta sobre brokers, ¿alguien ha intentado negociar las comisiones con ahorro.com?

Algo así como "es que en Interdín me cobran la mitad...".

Es que estoy echando cuentas y la diferencia con Interdín es considerable, además, en ahorro.com no tienes futuros USA.


----------



## pyn (24 May 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pregunta sobre brokers, ¿alguien ha intentado negociar las comisiones con ahorro.com?
> 
> Algo así como "es que en Interdín me cobran la mitad...".
> 
> Es que estoy echando cuentas y la diferencia con Interdín es considerable, además, en ahorro.com no tienes futuros USA.



Hace unos meses hice una retirada de capital "importante " (al menos para mi) y me llamaron para preguntarme la razón. Cuando le dije que que otro broker me cobraba menos de la mitad, me preguntaron que broker? Y la comercial me contestó "ya me lo temía, esperamos poder ofrecerle en un futuro precios más ajustados". Y ahí se quedó todo, uso la plataforma de ahorro para los etf's, gráficos, noticias, etc... e interdin para operar con cfd's y futuros.
Si consigues negociar avisa que les llamo.


----------



## Mulder (24 May 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pregunta sobre brokers, ¿alguien ha intentado negociar las comisiones con ahorro.com?
> 
> Algo así como "es que en Interdín me cobran la mitad...".
> 
> Es que estoy echando cuentas y la diferencia con Interdín es considerable, además, en ahorro.com no tienes futuros USA.



A mi en Interdin me ofrecieron comisiones más bajas a costa de subir mis operaciones aproximadamente al doble y un pelo más de lo que hacía en aquel momento que era más o menos apertura una o dos veces de un contrato del Stoxx, iba según lo que operara cada mes.

Me mandaron además una tabla hecha al efecto sobre el tema con varios tipos de futuros distintos, en la tabla decía que si mi volumen de contratación era superior aun se podrían ajustar más, aunque me pareció que ya era algo que iban a tener que estudiar.


----------



## Wbuffete (24 May 2011)

padentro



Spoiler



Abierto largo de ibex 10157



El dinero ha hablado
Creo


----------



## Wbuffete (24 May 2011)

Las agencias de rating zurrando a la banca UK ,Grecia e Italia.
Ya se podrían callar un rato!


----------



## Masta_Killa (24 May 2011)

¿Recomiendan entrar en SAN? Gracias.


----------



## Claca (24 May 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> ¿Recomiendan entrar en SAN? Gracias.









Está en el rango bajo del lateral, pero ha mostrado mucha debilidad durante estas últimas dos sesiones, por lo que, si bien está en soporte, ahora mismo la probabilidad la tenemos en contra. Si pierde los 7,70, hay que salir sin pensarlo.

Por cierto, en este gráfico se ve la alcista que comentaba esta mañana.


----------



## Masta_Killa (24 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Está en el rango bajo del lateral, pero ha mostrado mucha debilidad durante estas últimas dos sesiones, por lo que, si bien está en soporte, ahora mismo la probabilidad la tenemos en contra. Si pierde los 7,70, hay que salir sin pensarlo.
> 
> Por cierto, en este gráfico se ve la alcista que comentaba esta mañana.



Muchas gracias por tu comentario.


----------



## pyn (25 May 2011)

Buenos días, con gap a la baja, ¿continuamos la tendencia bajista? De la mano de Grecia e Italia. Vamos chicos que se os pegan las sábanas.


----------



## Abner (25 May 2011)

Joder con el server de burbuja, vaya tasa de eficiencia que tiene


----------



## Claca (25 May 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días, con gap a la baja, ¿continuamos la tendencia bajista? De la mano de Grecia e Italia. Vamos chicos que se os pegan las sábanas.




Con la perdida de los 10.300 la tendencia ha pasado a bajista, pero los grandes aguantan ahí, ahí, que es lo que me mosquea, pero por ahora la fuerza todavía está en el lado corto:


----------



## ghkghk (25 May 2011)

Ya empiezo a no respetar mis stop "mentales" con TRE. Con eso de que es un dinero que no necesito como mínimo hasta final de año...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 May 2011)

Vaya pinta tiene el Ibex mas rara. De todos modos continuamos en el canal que dio fran, veremos por donde escapa esto.


----------



## Claca (25 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya empiezo a no respetar mis stop "mentales" con TRE. Con eso de que es un dinero que no necesito como mínimo hasta final de año...



A decir verdad, sigue ahí, al límite. De todos modos, en serio, si lo que tienes en mente es aguantar (y todo apunta a que sí) olvídate del tema.


----------



## ghkghk (25 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> A decir verdad, sigue ahí, al límite. De todos modos, en serio, si lo que tienes en mente es aguantar (y todo apunta a que sí) olvídate del tema.




Es que si no entro cada mañana he de trabajar y me aburro! Pero tienes toda la razón.


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2011)

A los buenos días!

Yo no me pondría corto, mucho cuidadín, el que se empeñe que ponga stop.


----------



## Claca (25 May 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vaya pinta tiene el Ibex mas rara. De todos modos continuamos en el canal que dio fran, veremos por donde escapa esto.



Creo que la pinta rara es por la descorrelación entre los grandes y el índice, unos aguantan y el otro perdió soportes el viernes. 

Lo del IBEX es curioso porque en el corto plazo está bajista, pero en semanal se ve como todavía aguanta la alcista y la cuña en el RSI, que, unido a la relativa fortaleza de los tres mosqueteros, podrían dar guerra. Muy complicado el intradía, pero si vemos el comportamiento de los peques, creo que el escenario de un gran techo de mercado sigue vigente. 

A corto plazo sólo hay que tener en cuenta por arriba la zona de los 10.350, donde se activó el doble techo y el banderín de continuidad bajista. Todo lo demás es mareo (sí, de varios cientos de puntos, pero es lo que hay).

De todos modos hace unos días di unos valores para cortos que acompañaban la tendencia del mercado y que ya se han dejado mínimo un 5% cada uno, con la excepción de FER, pero ya comenté que ese era cuestión de paciencia, mientras que el IBEX ha estado en plan montaña rusa. Con esto lo que quiero decir es que muchas veces nos obsesionamos con entrar en valores de nuestro agrado, volviéndonos locos intentando sacar conclusiones, cuando el truco para ganar en bolsa está en entrar donde toca, y no donde nos gustaría.


----------



## Wbuffete (25 May 2011)

Buenos días 
Sigo largo tras dos sesiones de apretar esfínteres.
La LTA ha aguantado hoy un segundo impacto.Según mi gráfico.
Si hay suerte y tiramos a cerrar hueco me saldré entonces.
S2


----------



## rafaxl (25 May 2011)

Carpatos dijo:


> Finlandia ha votado a favor del rescate de Portugal, por lo que desaparece el miedo a que haya problemas para el mismo.
> 
> Esto ayuda al súper sector bacario y a nuestra moneda.



Buena racion de mierda hoy.


----------



## Claca (25 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Me he mirado NHH con calma:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues nada, más de un 10% que se ha dejado ya. Ahora, no obstante, sí se nos presenta una oportunidad de compra para el corto plazo aprovechando la cercanía de la directriz alcista y la resistencia superada:







Eso sí, el stop debe aplicarse a rajatabla. Los 5,20 no deberían perderse en cierres diarios.


----------



## Fran200 (25 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Creo que la pinta rara es por la descorrelación entre los grandes y el índice, unos aguantan y el otro perdió soportes el viernes.
> 
> Lo del IBEX es curioso porque en el corto plazo está bajista, pero en semanal se ve como todavía aguanta la alcista y la cuña en el RSI, que, unido a la relativa fortaleza de los tres mosqueteros, podrían dar guerra. Muy complicado el intradía, pero si vemos el comportamiento de los peques, creo que el escenario de un gran techo de mercado sigue vigente.
> 
> ...




Yo tendría en cuenta los 10312 y 10435 en dos-tres sesiones, para que el índice se viera reforzado y acudir a los 10.800 con proyección a los 11.200...pero ya veremos. Se saldría un poco de lo proyectado para el trimestre. Solo queda aguantar la entrada en los 10050-10100.

P.D. La posible pérdida de los 10024 en la jornada de hoy ha hecho apretar el culo. De momento niveles importantes 10126, que ha funcionado bien y el 10088 que lo ha fulminado (en este punto hay que estar atentos)


----------



## Claca (25 May 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Yo tendría en cuenta los 10312 y 10435 en dos-tres sesiones, para que el índice se viera reforzado y acudir a los 10.800 con proyección a los 11.200...pero ya veremos. Se saldría un poco de lo proyectado para el trimestre. Solo queda aguantar la entrada en los 10050-10100.
> 
> P.D. La posible pérdida de los 10024 en la jornada de hoy ha hecho apretar el culo. De momento niveles importantes 10126, que ha funcionado bien y el 10088 que lo ha fulminado (en este punto hay que estar atentos)



Para el intradía claves los 10.180, ese doble suelo que dejaría su superación lograría el impulso necesario hasta esa zona que comentas. Ahí ya veríamos, si llega, a ver cómo llega.


----------



## Claca (25 May 2011)

NHH, en detalle:


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2011)

Como sugerencia, y como diría super ratón: "tengan cuidado ahí fuera". 

Esta mañana hay una actividad de las maquinitas inusual, por encima de lo habitual. Tengo ahora mismo a casi todos los sistemas "cantando": el sistema de alerta temprana (movimientos bruscos), un par de algoritmos de detección de A/C ocultas, el mapa de actividad de volumen, el detector de patrones de ops algorítmicas... esto es una puta feria de alarmas.

Y el indicador adelantado de momento acaba de cantar ahora mismo que nos vamos para abajo en breves instantes (hablo de DAX), así que ojo.




Fran200 dijo:


> Yo tendría en cuenta los 10312 y 10435 en dos-tres sesiones, para que el índice se viera reforzado y acudir a los 10.800 con proyección a los 11.200...pero ya veremos. Se saldría un poco de lo proyectado para el trimestre. Solo queda aguantar la entrada en los 10050-10100.
> 
> P.D. La posible pérdida de los 10024 en la jornada de hoy ha hecho apretar el culo. De momento niveles importantes 10126, que ha funcionado bien y el 10088 que lo ha fulminado (en este punto hay que estar atentos)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 May 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Como sugerencia, y como diría super ratón: "tengan cuidado ahí fuera".
> 
> Esta mañana hay una actividad de las maquinitas inusual, por encima de lo habitual. Tengo ahora mismo a casi todos los sistemas "cantando": el sistema de alerta temprana (movimientos bruscos), un par de algoritmos de detección de A/C ocultas, el mapa de actividad de volumen, el detector de patrones de ops algorítmicas... esto es una puta feria de alarmas.
> 
> Y el indicador adelantado de momento acaba de cantar ahora mismo que nos vamos para abajo en breves instantes (hablo de DAX), así que ojo.



Me imagino a usted delante de mulitud de pantallas, y cachibaches varios, comparado con mi humilde portatil y mi cuentecilla en interdin, y empiezo a pensar que no llego ni a triste gacelilla comparado con usted.


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2011)

No imagine, ya le confirmo yo: tengo 5 monitores de 24'' y uno de 30'' enganchados al ordenador de frontend, y todavía a veces pienso "hoyga, pues no me vendría más otra pantalla para poner esta ventana, que no sé qué hacer con ella".





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Me imagino a usted delante de mulitud de pantallas, y cachibaches varios, comparado con mi humilde portatil y mi cuentecilla en interdin, y empiezo a pensar que no llego ni a triste gacelilla comparado con usted.


----------



## Fran200 (25 May 2011)




----------



## Stuyvesant (25 May 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Como sugerencia, y como diría super ratón: "tengan cuidado ahí fuera".
> 
> Esta mañana hay una actividad de las maquinitas inusual, por encima de lo habitual. Tengo ahora mismo a casi todos los sistemas "cantando": el sistema de alerta temprana (movimientos bruscos), un par de algoritmos de detección de A/C ocultas, el mapa de actividad de volumen, el detector de patrones de ops algorítmicas... esto es una puta feria de alarmas.
> 
> Y el indicador adelantado de momento acaba de cantar ahora mismo que nos vamos para abajo en breves instantes (hablo de DAX), así que ojo.





Pollastre, prométenos una captura de pantalla de tu centro de control. Yo pensé que había batido un récord con 3 pantallas e infinidad de trastos, pero a ti solo te falta una radio y empezar a gritar "Mayday, Mayday" ...

Es que acongojarías a un controlador aéreo. Admite que tienes webcams apuntando a la puerta de la bolsa de Tokio para ver quién entra y sale....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 May 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No imagine, ya le confirmo yo: tengo 5 monitores de 24'' y uno de 30'' enganchados al ordenador de frontend, y todavía a veces pienso "hoyga, pues no me vendría más otra pantalla para poner esta ventana, que no sé qué hacer con ella".



Foto o reporte, por cierto ¿qué es A/C?


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Foto o reporte, por cierto ¿qué es A/C?



Acumulación / Distribución.

Sucede que los leoncios de "capa y sombrero" son muy cucos ellos, muy reacios a delatar sus verdaderas intenciones. Así que son pocos los que te meten una compra de 100 contratos de tirona ( = 250 contratos churriberescos); en vez de eso utilizan métodos más "sutiles".

Los algoritmos están todo el día peleando entre ellos, arañandose milisegundos, unos (leoncioh) para colocar grandes operaciones sin que se note que son tales, otros (pollastreh) para detectarlas y anticiparse.

Y así funcionamos. Es una auténtica carrera de armas, solo que en vez de pegarnos tiros, es únicamente tecnológica.


----------



## Fran200 (25 May 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Foto o reporte, por cierto ¿qué es* A/C*?


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2011)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Pollastre, prométenos una captura de pantalla de tu centro de control. Yo pensé que había batido un récord con 3 pantallas e infinidad de trastos, pero a ti solo te falta una radio y empezar a gritar "Mayday, Mayday" ...
> 
> Es que acongojarías a un controlador aéreo. Admite que tienes webcams apuntando a la puerta de la bolsa de Tokio para ver quién entra y sale....




Quiero montar una oficina nueva para después del verano, a ver si tengo tiempo y es posible. Si lo consigo antes de volverme loco, prometo subir una captura de la "Sala de Guerra".

Más que las 6 pantallas, lo curioso es lo que hay en ellas: no tengo nada "reconocible", porque todo el software que utilizo es propio, desarrollado por mí; desde que le hice la interfaz gráfica a la AI, puedo permirme cosas como renderizar una imagen tridimensional de todas las operaciones leoncias en la última hora mientras aparecen letreros en 3D estilo "Tonuel-class volume spike detected" mientras suena el archivo "air_raid_alarm.wav" :XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 May 2011)

Pues mire Fran que esa imagen puede ser real de Pollastre, con tanta maquinita el pc lo tiene en la ventana con alta ventilacion, y se agarra a el como alma que lleva al diablo para que no se lo quiten, o parece que esta conectando otra pantallita.


----------



## Antiparras (25 May 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


>



entiendo que la pantalla grande de abajo se reserva para ver porno. 

a ver que demonios les da hoy por hacer a los usanos, por que la perdida de los 10.000 del ibex al cierre es cada vez mas probable


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2011)

Claro que siempre está el "sobraoh" que pasa de todo y de todos, y que dice que sus cojones dicen que no tiene por qué ocultarse.

Como el julandrón que acaba de meter una operación atómica de 2199 contratos a corto en el DAX (unos 4500 churriberescos, sirva esto como escala de comparación).

Ya lo decía el torero: "si es que tiene que habé gente pa tó"





pollastre dijo:


> Acumulación / Distribución.
> 
> Sucede que los leoncios de "capa y sombrero" son muy cucos ellos, muy reacios a delatar sus verdaderas intenciones. Así que son pocos los que te meten una compra de 100 contratos de tirona ( = 250 contratos churriberescos); en vez de eso utilizan métodos más "sutiles".
> 
> ...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 May 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Claro que siempre está el "sobraoh" que pasa de todo y de todos, y que dice que sus cojones dicen que no tiene por qué ocultarse.
> 
> Como el julandrón que acaba de meter una operación atómica de 2199 contratos a corto en el DAX (unos 4500 churriberescos, sirva esto como escala de comparación).
> 
> Ya lo decía el torero: "si es que tiene que habé gente pa tó"



¿Vigilas que no falseen las operaciones abriendo contrapartidas en otros mercados-índices?

Es una idea que tengo pendiente desde hace tiempo, por ejemplo, un leoncio compra 1000 contratos del DAX y compra tropecientas opciones de venta sobre el mismo índice, o se pone largo en un índice y compensa parte de la posición poniéndose corto en otro u otros índices correlacionados donde no lo tengan tan vigilado...


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 May 2011)

Pollastre, voy a confesarte uno de mis proximos adminiculos para evitar asustar a la gente si me llevo trabajo a casa. Te será de utilidad para que tu familia no sospeche que SkyNet y tú estáis compinchados.

A ver si adivinas qué es, y si te gusta, me debes una. 

Y vas a tener que someterte a una cura de desintoxicación para volver a utilizar un cajero automático.







​


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2011)

Esa técnica es lo que se denomina "hedging", algo así como hacer un offset del riesgo por cada operación que abres. De ahí (originariamente, al menos) lo del nombre de "Hedge Funds".

Te diré que sigo con mucha atención varios tipos de correlaciones, pero también te digo que en este tipo de operaciones, sirve de muy poco.

Veamos, en un momento de operativa normal, un step del dax viene a albergar unos 30 contratos. Grosso modo.

Una operación de 2000+ contratos debería propulsar el precio, digamos, unos 70 puntos en la dirección de la operación. Cosa que no ocurre.

¿por qué?

Pues porque ese tipo de operaciones brutales no se realizan en el mercado "convencional", sino en las dark pools. El volumen global se refleja en el mercado generalista (no queda más ******** de lo contrario las dark pools conformarían un mercado completamente paralelo e independiente, lo cual no es el caso) pero no así el impacto en el precio, la oferta o la demanda. 

Esa es la razón por la cual, cuando un leoncio lo suficientemente potente acude a una dark pool, detectar el sentido de la operación en el mercado generalista es *muy* complejo, requiere de un software muy, muy fino. Y aun así...

No en vano se llaman "dark" pools por algo  




Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Vigilas que no falseen las operaciones abriendo contrapartidas en otros mercados-índices?
> 
> Es una idea que tengo pendiente desde hace tiempo, por ejemplo, un leoncio compra 1000 contratos del DAX y compra tropecientas opciones de venta sobre el mismo índice, o se pone largo en un índice y compensa parte de la posición poniéndose corto en otro u otros índices correlacionados donde no lo tengan tan vigilado...


----------



## Claca (25 May 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


>






Muy complicado. Las gacelas nos apañamos con un solo monitor y dos ventanas abiertas: la de la plataforma, y la que da a la calle, por si las cosas van mal y hay que saltar


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 May 2011)

Por cierto, iros despidiendo del foro, porque ya empieza la base de datos a caerse a pedazos.

Esta tarde, peta. Es lo bueno de calopez. Si fuera Terminator le daría una paliza el conejito de Duracell.


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2011)

No haré trampas, y no intentaré aumentar la imagen para ver la marca del aparato que se adivina arriba a la izquierda 

Así que, sin saber la marca, y adivinando sólo por la forma y el tamaño, tengo dos opciones:

a) minibar "fashion", con recubrimiento de maderas nobles. Estilo Luis XVI con ribetes de modernidad. Ideal para guardar mis cervezas de abadía en la oficina, sin que se note que es una nevera. Me gusta.

b) 1/2 Rack para "stackear" equipo informático, camuflado, con recubrimiento de maderas nobles. Estilo Luis XVI en sus tiempos de estudiante de informática. Ideal para tener dentro tus servidores, abrir sus puertas de madera por la noche a las 12:00, sentarte enfrente, y contemplar cómo parpadean los leds de las máquinas que contienen a tu obra magna, mientras en una mano sostienes un McAllan 30, y ponderas las situaciones de la vida que finalmente te han conducido a este preciso momento. Me gusta.


¿Lo hice? ¡Lo hice? ¿Acerté?





Stuyvesant dijo:


> Pollastre, voy a confesarte uno de mis proximos adminiculos para evitar asustar a la gente si me llevo trabajo a casa. Te será de utilidad para que tu familia no sospeche que SkyNet y tú estáis compinchados.
> 
> A ver si adivinas qué es, y si te gusta, me debes una.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 May 2011)

¡Perrito Piloto con control aéreo en huelga en la repuesta B!. Sí, es un mini rack. Si vas a montarte un sistema, queda muy bonito como mesilla de noche... tengo que proteger mi vida social. :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2011)

Te juro que jamás lo habría adivinado... puse la opción del minirack completamente de coña :

Aunque si efectivamente tal invento existe, me parece cojonudo.

¿Has pensado en lo del McAllan 30, mirando los leds, mientras reflexionas sobre la vida? 




Stuyvesant dijo:


> ¡Perrito Piloto con control aéreo en huelga en la repuesta B!. Sí, es un mini rack. Si vas a montarte un sistema, queda muy bonito como mesilla de noche... tengo que proteger mi vida social. :fiufiu:


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 May 2011)

Y mejor un malta irlandés... Los scotch son para cócteles...


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 May 2011)

Lo confieso, odio que se vean ordenadores en la casa...  es una de mis manías. Hasta hace poco los portátiles me parecían engendros del demonio. Y los Iphone me dan alergia de contacto.


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2011)

Los cacharros que estén en ese armario tan mono... harán ruido... necesitarán una buena regleta de alimentación... quizás, y dependiendo de para qué los uses, necesitarás un UPS/SAI al lado de ellos...

Vamos, reconocelo: eventualmente, al final del día te cazarán, descubrirán que eres un friki reprimido y te excluirán de las reuniones sociales del club de paddel. 

Estás acabado. Nada queda aquí para tí, sólo muerte. :XX::XX:



Stuyvesant dijo:


> Lo confieso, odio que se vean ordenadores en la casa...  es una de mis manías. Hasta hace poco los portátiles me parecían engendros del demonio. Y los Iphone me dan alergia de contacto.


----------



## ghkghk (25 May 2011)

Pollastre y Stuyvesant... lee esto una mujer y no metéis el churribex en años.


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pollastre y Stuyvesant... lee esto una mujer y no metéis el churribex en años.



Hete aquí la principal ventaja del anonimato en los foros de internet, mi querido conforero de nick imposible de pronunciar...


----------



## Abner (25 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pollastre y Stuyvesant... lee esto una mujer y no metéis el churribex en años.



Ah, esto es el hilo del chicharribex que echaba de menos. Conversaciones y chistes frikis mientras los leoncios se afilan los dientes mirando los cuellos de las gacelillas.

Si parpadean (o se cae el servidor de calopez) se lo pierden.


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 May 2011)

No te haces ni idea de lo que soy capaz de hacer para volver invisibles e inaudibles cualquier chisme 

Cuando termine la mudanza, ni siquiera se verán pantallas de ordenador. La mansión de Tony stark va a parecer una Nesspreso al lado de mi apartamento de alquiler... de 250€ mensuales . ejem.

Sí soy malo, pero quiero ser bueno....

Te juro que Ironman es mi pesadilla hecha realidad.


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Ah, esto es el hilo del chicharribex que echaba de menos. Conversaciones y chistes frikis mientras los leoncios se afilan los dientes mirando los cuellos de las gacelillas.
> 
> Si parpadean (o se cae el servidor de calopez) se lo pierden.




Señor Abner... bien hallado, me preguntaba cuándo iba Ud. a desactivar el "modo perrilla sólo-lectura" e iba a animarse a postear en ésta, nuestra comunidad 

Hace tiempo que no nos participa de sus aventuras y desventuras... prodíguese, prodíguese :fiufiu:


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 May 2011)

Judé, como le voy a ocultar a la churri que soy "engeniero" en parte... más tarde o más temprano me pillará en algo raro, es mejor no recordarselo y quitar de la vista los trastos... salvo los portatiles de ella, claro.


----------



## Fran200 (25 May 2011)

Sigan con sus charlas vanales sobre engendros informáticos, que por detrás se acercan con intenciones nada claras, pero no por ello obscenas, algunos especuladores malos dispuestos a pegar un buen meneo a esto..


----------



## ghkghk (25 May 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Sigan con sus charlas vanales sobre engendros informáticos, que por detrás se acercan con intenciones nada claras, pero no por ello obscenas, algunos especuladores malos dispuestos a pegar un buen meneo a esto..





Y teñirlo de rojo, me temo...


----------



## Wbuffete (25 May 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No imagine, ya le confirmo yo: tengo 5 monitores de 24'' y uno de 30'' enganchados al ordenador de frontend, y todavía a veces pienso "hoyga, pues no me vendría más otra pantalla para poner esta ventana, que no sé qué hacer con ella".



Pero hombre de dios!!

No arranque la ventana de la pared para ponerla en un monitor::

Repita conmigo:luz natural....bueeeeena.
sangre de doncella.......maaaaaala


----------



## ghkghk (25 May 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hete aquí la principal ventaja del anonimato en los foros de internet, mi querido conforero de nick imposible de pronunciar...



Yo lo pronuncio "ge hache ka" (X2). 

Y nacío de apretar sin ton ni son de dos golpes al registrarme en forocoches (véase dónde están situadas las teclas).


----------



## Fran200 (25 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y teñirlo de rojo, me temo...



Y por que no muy verde? cuando la mayoría esperan los 9800?ienso:


Buffff alguien se le ha ido la mano....


----------



## Wbuffete (25 May 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Y por que no muy verde? cuando la mayoría esperan los 9800?ienso:
> 
> 
> Buffff alguien se le ha ido la mano....



Uno de mis motivos para estar largo desde el lunes, es que la encuesta de Intereconomía daba un 100% de gacelas bajistas


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2011)

Ya hace un buen rato que vengo dando pistas, amigo Fran200... cosa de una hora que dije que "nos íbamos para abajo" en el dax... cosa de media hora que comenté la operación en dark pool de 2000+ a corto...

y mire qué acaba de ocurrir hace unos pocos instantes... bajada vertical en el Dax... vaya, qué cosas.

En fin, una vez que la operación está fijada, no hay problema en hacer algunas chanzas para pasar el rato en tanto llega el sublime momento de la realización de beneficios, no cree ::




Fran200 dijo:


> Sigan con sus charlas vanales sobre engendros informáticos, que por detrás se acercan con intenciones nada claras, pero no por ello obscenas, algunos especuladores malos dispuestos a pegar un buen meneo a esto..


----------



## Abner (25 May 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Señor Abner... bien hallado, me preguntaba cuándo iba Ud. a desactivar el "modo perrilla sólo-lectura" e iba a animarse a postear en ésta, nuestra comunidad
> 
> Hace tiempo que no nos participa de sus aventuras y desventuras... prodíguese, prodíguese :fiufiu:



Pues aquí ando, a través de un proxy de un colega para ver si los sistemas de auditoría del organismo en que estoy destinado no me declaran como burbujista sin remedio y nominable para expulsión.

Por lo demás, fui incapaz de implementar un backpropagation through time, estoy desmoralizado, lo hice siguiendo las supuestas instrucciones de Hinton, y aquello no funcionaba ni a tiros. La información sobre redes neuronales a partir de las backpropagation de toda la vida, está como muy dispersa y es muy poco consistente. Por ejemplo, en otros ejemplos que he visto de BPTT las conexiones de las neuronas no eran laterales, sólo de capa en capa, pero Hinton tiene una capa intermedia que se supone completamente conectada, que es lo que intenté hacer. De todas maneras el Hinton se explica como un libro cerrado.

En el libro de Gurney que me recomendaste, las Hopfield tampoco venían tan bien explicadas y detalladas como el backpropagation. Ya no es por trading, me gustaría aprender redes porque parece que se está viendo un impulso últimamente a su uso en aplicaciones útiles. 

Así que lo tengo aparcado hasta que algún día se me ilumine la bombilla . 

¿No conocerá algún libro aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid que sea como el de Gurney pero para redes de tipo recurrente verdad?


----------



## Fran200 (25 May 2011)

Miren los gráficos en este momento y piensen que haría mas daño....


----------



## Wbuffete (25 May 2011)

Pafuera


Spoiler



Vendido largo de ibex 10157>10160


Para pipas y tal

POllastre y Fran 200 GRACIAS


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2011)

Su sinceridad le honra, pero - por desgracia - no puedo recomendarle otros libros, ya que para el asunto de las NNs simplemente conté en su día con los que le comenté, y a partir de ahí ya fuí modificando yo todos los algoritmos según me iban surgiendo necesidades. 

Las redes neuronales son aproximadores universales, esto es, funciones que intentan mapear un sistema no linear. La consideración de los mercados como sistema no linear es un tema sujeto a mucho debate (personalmente yo los entiendo como un sistema estocástico, o dicho de otro modo, deterministas en lo profundo pero con apariencia superficial cuasi-aleatoria), pero ciertamente tienen su utilidad, como ya se demostró en su día con las proyecciones "sandwich" de máximos y mínimos diarios, con una precisión sorprendente.

Le suelto este rollo para comentarle que es normal que no encuentre información "compacta" o reunida en un mismo sitio al respecto: este campo está todavía muy verde, y es objeto de investigación. No creo que encuentre Ud. nada escrito por ahí, antes bien, todo lo que pueda sacar tendrá que investigarlo y probarlo Ud. mismo. Se lo digo por experiencia...

Mientras hablamos, el Daxie acaba de irse a los 7130 y, con esto, hemos cerrado el día; pero aún seguiré por aquí otro rato, no dude en preguntarme si tiene alguna duda de NNs o algo en lo que pueda ayudarle.




Abner dijo:


> Pues aquí ando, a través de un proxy de un colega para ver si los sistemas de auditoría del organismo en que estoy destinado no me declaran como burbujista sin remedio y nominable para expulsión.
> 
> Por lo demás, fui incapaz de implementar un backpropagation through time, estoy desmoralizado, lo hice siguiendo las supuestas instrucciones de Hinton, y aquello no funcionaba ni a tiros. La información sobre redes neuronales a partir de las backpropagation de toda la vida, está como muy dispersa y es muy poco consistente. Por ejemplo, en otros ejemplos que he visto de BPTT las conexiones de las neuronas no eran laterales, sólo de capa en capa, pero Hinton tiene una capa intermedia que se supone completamente conectada, que es lo que intenté hacer. De todas maneras el Hinton se explica como un libro cerrado.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wbuffete (25 May 2011)

Padentro



Spoiler



Abierto corto de ibex 10144



SL ceñido


----------



## Wbuffete (25 May 2011)

Ya se despeña
Gracias otra vez chicos!!


----------



## Fran200 (25 May 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Yo tendría en cuenta los 10312 y 10435 en dos-tres sesiones, para que el índice se viera reforzado y acudir a los 10.800 con proyección a los 11.200...pero ya veremos. Se saldría un poco de lo proyectado para el trimestre. Solo queda aguantar la entrada en los 10050-10100.
> 
> P.D. La posible pérdida de los 10024 en la jornada de hoy ha hecho apretar el culo. De momento niveles importantes 10126, que ha funcionado bien y el 10088 que lo ha fulminado (en este punto hay que estar atentos)



.............

A ver si no he perdido olfato: 10126-10196


----------



## Wbuffete (25 May 2011)

Dato de bienes duraderos usa chungo


----------



## Fran200 (25 May 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Dato de bienes duraderos usa chungo



Que mamone que son::::::


----------



## xavigomis (25 May 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Dato de bienes duraderos usa chungo



Pues de momento se despeña... pero para arriba!
:XX:


----------



## Abner (25 May 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Su sinceridad le honra, pero - por desgracia - no puedo recomendarle otros libros, ya que para el asunto de las NNs simplemente conté en su día con los que le comenté, y a partir de ahí ya fuí modificando yo todos los algoritmos según me iban surgiendo necesidades.
> 
> Las redes neuronales son aproximadores universales, esto es, funciones que intentan mapear un sistema no linear. La consideración de los mercados como sistema no linear es un tema sujeto a mucho debate (personalmente yo los entiendo como un sistema estocástico, o dicho de otro modo, deterministas en lo profundo pero con apariencia superficial cuasi-aleatoria), pero ciertamente tienen su utilidad, como ya se demostró en su día con las proyecciones "sandwich" de máximos y mínimos diarios, con una precisión sorprendente.
> 
> ...




Le agradezco la ayuda. A ver si un día de estos le meto otro intento al tema en BPTT y Hopfield y detallo un poco los problemas que me encuentro.

De momento, y como estoy algo paradillo en el curro me estaba haciendo un proyecto generador de RSS con los posts de un hilo parametrizado. De ese modo, podré ver burbuja.info y seguiros siendo google (con el google reader) el que se conecte a mi servidor de casa y haciendo así más opaco para la auditoría si estoy siguiendo burbuja o no. 


Edito: Si entiendo bien, ¿Entonces no está usando ya redes neuronales para su operativa?


----------



## Wbuffete (25 May 2011)

xavigomis dijo:


> Pues de momento se despeña... pero para arriba!
> :XX:



Siempre se postea lo que puede dar un meneo.
Medio mercado suele jugar a la opinión contraria.
Esta noticia no cambia el fondo de mercado.


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 May 2011)

<iframe width="720" height="435" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/oHD2ueF_Fd4?start=23&rel=0&showinfo=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​


----------



## Adriangtir (25 May 2011)

Buenas tardes, si no es mucha molestia, ya que por aquí veo gente que controla bastante de bolsa.
Yo quiero perder unos dineros en ella(doy por echo que los perderé por novato...) pero antes de perderlos alegremente, ¿alguien me podría recomendar algún curso sencillo para, al menos, aprender el lenguaje? ¿Algún curso donde te permitan dilapidar € virtuales para aprender?

GRACIAS.


----------



## Abner (25 May 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Buenas tardes, si no es mucha molestia, ya que por aquí veo gente que controla bastante de bolsa.
> Yo quiero perder unos dineros en ella(doy por echo que los perderé por novato...) pero antes de perderlos alegremente, ¿alguien me podría recomendar algún curso sencillo para, al menos, aprender el lenguaje? ¿Algún curso donde te permitan dilapidar € virtuales para aprender?
> 
> GRACIAS.



Para hacer paper trading y poder tirar líneas, te recomiendo la plataforma de XTB Metatrader 4, es gratis. Tendrás que soportar alguna llamada de los comerciales y tal. Sin embargo, como fiabilidad de datos, no te la recomiendo demasiado, porque aquí en el hilo se juega bastante con lo que son lo futuros del IBEX 35, y un dato que es importante como es el volumen, en XTB no lo vas a pillar porque son los volúmenes de sus CFD's, que son muy bajos. Me parece que VisualChart tiene una demo gratis de su programa con datos a cierre de sesión, ahí probablemente sí puedas ver los datos de una forma más fidedigna, pero te pierdes el tiempo real. Combinando ambas plataformas puedes ir aprendiendo y tal. 

Consejo, no se te ocurra meter pasta de verdad hasta que honestamente no hagas plusvalías consistentes. Por lo demás, tiene delito que yo que soy también un novato te cuente un rollo como este, pero ya que mi aportación al hilo a nivel bolsístico es exigua, al menos libero a los masters de tener que contar un rollo similar. 

Eh, y además, no soy completamente inútil, también sirvo de mal ejemplo....


----------



## Adriangtir (25 May 2011)

Abner, si usted es novato no existe palabra para mi.

Gracias por sus consejos, intentaré poco a poco ir cogiendo experiencia con las demos.

Lo de meter pasta...bueno, cuando vea que no me arruino rápido con la ficticia intentaré meter el dinero sobrante de casa(ya sabe, propinas no dadas, quiniela no echada,...) en ningún caso meteré dinero que pueda necesitar.

Gracias.


----------



## rafaxl (25 May 2011)

Maricon el ultimo.

¿que coño ha pasado? bueno si, lo de siempre, datos malos subida buena.


----------



## pyn (25 May 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Maricon el ultimo.
> 
> ¿que coño ha pasado? bueno si, lo de siempre, datos malos subida buena.



Nada de eso muchacho, discusión de pollastre y Fran a ver quien la tiene más larga y mira dónde nos llevan...


----------



## rafaxl (25 May 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Nada de eso muchacho, discusión de pollastre y Fran a ver quien la tiene más larga y mira dónde nos llevan...



Les llevo leyendo toda la mañana y me encantan esas conversaciones, de ahi que no entro para no ensuciar esta obra. Si dan en el clavo una vez mas me quito el sombrero de nuevo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 May 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> .............
> 
> A ver si no he perdido olfato: 10126-10196



Que hay que hacer para ser como usted?


----------



## pipoapipo (25 May 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> .............
> 
> A ver si no he perdido olfato: 10126-10196



por diossssss, le suplico q usted gestione mi capital.... inocho:



siga olfateando


----------



## EL_LIMITE (25 May 2011)

Buenas tardes a todo el equipo. Vaya olfato Fran200, entonces ahora nos toca subir hasta el infinito y más allá.... 
No pensáis que puedan afectar negativamente las posibles revueltas y/o acontecimientos que se produzcan en Grecia en estos días, o como decís por aquí son canales que ya están marcados y no afectaría demasiado a lo establecido para nuestro Churribex.


----------



## rafaxl (25 May 2011)

Ahi va una de petroleo Brent que la esta volviendo a liar:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 May 2011)

fran es un leon, no cabe duda.


----------



## pyn (25 May 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> fran es un leon, no cabe duda.



Un león no, es un fiera ).


----------



## rafaxl (25 May 2011)

Parece que se vuelven a inflar las materias de nuevo. En fin... las subidas de inventarios ahora estan bien vistas parece.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 May 2011)

Cómo se nota que nunca os han pillado las predicciones de fran posicionados en sentido contrario.

Da un gustirrinín...

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/5F7PA9G0iOk?rel=0" start="13" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Fran200 (25 May 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Nada de eso muchacho, discusión de pollastre y Fran a ver quien la tiene más larga y mira dónde nos llevan...




Aquí no hay discusión que valga. Todos sabemos quien la tiene más larga.8:::::


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Aquí no hay discusión que valga. Todos sabemos quien la tiene más larga.8:::::



Hoyga, su ego está firmando cheques que su miembro no puede pagar :XX:


Por lo demás, señores foreros, es complicado que haya discusión entre fran200 y un servidor de Uds, pues solemos hablar en timeframes totalmente distintos: toda mi tecnología está orientada al muy corto plazo (fíjense como les he hablado de la bajada del DAX, como mucho, a una hora de producirse: debido al estilo de mi operativa, no tengo visibilidad más allá de ese horizonte de sucesos de 60-90 minutos).

Mientras que el conspicuo, circunspecto, beligerante y rabicorto Fran200 es un viejuno que opera - desde mi punto de vista - prácticamente a l/p ::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 May 2011)

Fran, creo que tecleo por dedos de todos, los que estamos empezando en esto, si es que algun dia se acaba porque llegamos a saber algo, que pasese por aqui mas a menudo y dando esos niveles que su olfato tanto afina. Mi enhorabuena a usted porque debe de nadar en oro.


----------



## Abner (25 May 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, su ego está firmando cheques que su miembro no puede pagar :XX:



¿mmm, referencia fílmica a hot shots?

Vaya panda de frikis que estamos hechos po Dió.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 May 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, su ego está firmando cheques que su miembro no puede pagar :XX:
> 
> 
> Por lo demás, señores foreros, es complicado que haya discusión entre fran200 y un servidor de Uds, pues solemos hablar en timeframes totalmente distintos: toda mi tecnología está orientada al muy corto plazo (fíjense como les he hablado de la bajada del DAX, como mucho, a una hora de producirse: debido al estilo de mi operativa, no tengo visibilidad más allá de ese horizonte de sucesos de 60-90 minutos).
> ...



De usted ya sabemos que sus posiciones se cuantifican en nanosegundos ( eso existe no?). Estaremos atentos a esa fotografia de su oficina de trader.


----------



## Fran200 (25 May 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Fran, creo que tecleo por dedos de todos, los que estamos empezando en esto, si es que algun dia se acaba porque llegamos a saber algo, que pasese por aqui mas a menudo y dando esos niveles que su olfato tanto afina. Mi enhorabuena a usted porque debe de nadar en oro.



No de la enhorabuena por nadar en oro (que no lo hago), es mas envidiable estar "retirado" de esta locura y disponer de tiempo libre.

Y al señor Pollastre, recuerde que pertenezco a este foro, y ya sabe lo que eso significa.


----------



## rafaxl (25 May 2011)

Nuevos maximos diarios para el petroleo. Volvemos a niveles peta-esfinteres, parece que coje fuerza, en dos dias 4 dolares de subida.


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Y al señor Pollastre, recuerde que pertenezco a este foro, y ya sabe lo que eso significa.




Sí, lo sé... la última vez que lo comprobé, el estándar foril estaba en 100K anuales y 23 centímetros.... medidas ambas que se me antojan insuficientes para Ud. :XX:


----------



## rafaxl (25 May 2011)

Clasico movimiento rastrero de USA en la ultima hora de sesion como siempre. Entra pasta fresca y patadon parriba, pero claro esto esta fenomeno.

12400 pulidos de nuevo, a ver donde paran pero va fuerte. Joder el nikkei ya sube 100 puntos, esto es tremendo, ese pais tal y como esta ...


----------



## EL_LIMITE (25 May 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Cómo se nota que nunca os han pillado las predicciones de fran posicionados en sentido contrario.
> 
> Da un gustirrinín...
> 
> <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/5F7PA9G0iOk?rel=0" start="13" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Macho a mi si que me ha pillao, voy con unos cuantos minis corto y siento un ligero escozor ya. Veremos los 9xxx a muy corto plazo Fran??, me parece que no verdad?


----------



## Cosme Oriol (25 May 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Estaremos atentos a esa fotografia de su oficina de trader.









::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 May 2011)

Dios con tanto porno en internet, ahi lo que menos veria son graficos y velas.


----------



## Claca (26 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Para el intradía claves los 10.180, ese doble suelo que dejaría su superación lograría el impulso necesario hasta esa zona que comentas. Ahí ya veríamos, si llega, a ver cómo llega.



IBEX, ya con el doble suelo activado:







La bajista discontinua no está tirada con precisión, pero creo que la idea es correcta. 

El problema del IBEX es que como lleva muchos meses repasando una vez y otra los mismos niveles las figuras se van solapando, lo cual dificulta dar validez a las proyecciones. Por ejemplo, aunque tenemos un doble techo clarísimo entre los 11.000 y los 10.300, también es cierto que hemos parado muy cerca de los mínimos anteriores y 61% fibo del impulso, así que, técnicamente, podríamos estar todavía dentro de un rango lateral y que este tuviera más fuerza que la proyección bajista activada con la pérdida del soporte.

Lo mejor en este caso es ir tramo a tramo, aunque es cansado y requiere estar encima del selectivo a diario.

Ahora, por ejemplo, tenemos un doble suelo activado (rectangulitos azules) que nos empuja hasta los 10.320. Ahí ya tendríamos una zona importante de resistencia y lo suyo sería vender y girarse a cortos. No obstante, si el IBEX supera con fuerza esa zona (ojo, ZONA), el gráfico mejoraría mucho, pues invalidaría la proyección del doble techo (11.000 - 10.300) y rompería la estructura del movimiento bajista.

Sobre el mercado en general, como nota positiva, el euro ha aguntado en el soporte y rebota con fuerza desde el fibo que comenté era último soporte:



Claca dijo:


> Rezar a San Pepón (y cuando toca a San Fibo) a veces viene bien:



El gráfico no está actualizado. Hoy anda ya sobre los 1,418.

Como divergencia bajista, comentar que el sector bancario europeo hizo catacrack:







Veremos que sucede cuando vuelva a intentar el asalto al soporte perdido en las próximas sesiones, que ahora actua de resistencia.

PD: Buenos días


----------



## Wbuffete (26 May 2011)

Buenos días
Ayer me saltó el SL mínima pérdida.
El Ibex ahora en una resistencia calibre medio.Según lo vea igual entro corto.


----------



## Claca (26 May 2011)

Objetivo del doble suelo alcanzado ya (10.320), ahora en la zona de resistencias.


----------



## Claca (26 May 2011)

Para el hamijo de TRE, si supera los 39,25 muy probablemente la veremos por encima de los 40 euros de nuevo. Ahora cuelgo el gráfico.


----------



## ghkghk (26 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Para el hamijo de TRE, si supera los 39,25 muy probablemente la veremos por encima de los 40 euros de nuevo. Ahora cuelgo el gráfico.




Ha chocado con los 39.25 ::

Vaya ojo...


----------



## Wbuffete (26 May 2011)

Padentro


Spoiler



Abierto corto de ibex en 10325


----------



## Wbuffete (26 May 2011)

Pongo SL
La entrada tiene mucho peligro porque han hecho un amago de escape.


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2011)

A los buenos días!

ITX superando los 63 claquianos


----------



## Claca (26 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ha chocado con los 39.25 ::
> 
> Vaya ojo...



La resistencia, clarísima:


----------



## Wbuffete (26 May 2011)

Por figura deberíamos tocar el 10300.Pongo SP raquítico
A ver que pasa...
Me voy a entrenar


----------



## Claca (26 May 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> ITX superando los 63 claquianos









Al perder la punteada -la figura de triangulación que señalé en el último gráfico- sí que recortó, pero no llegó a la zona más importante de soporte y se quedó en los 58,8 euros, donde hizo un doble suelo (figura de cambio de tendencia, luego es lógico que en este rebote se encuentren con frecuencia en valores e índices, recuerdo a los lectores más ocasionales). La verdad es que estando donde estaba con la figura alcista activada era compra clara, qué rabia tener sólo dos ojos... el mercado es tan grande.

Todavía no ha superado máximos, por eso, pero ya vemos qué directrices son las que guían el movimiento alcista.


----------



## Claca (26 May 2011)

No soy fan de colgar intradías, pero ya hemos recortado desde la zona de resis y ahora estamos en un punto donde podría haber un rebote... largo intradía con stop ceñido (IBEX).


----------



## Claca (26 May 2011)

Se me ha pasado dar los niveles, del contado: largo 250, stop 235. No vamos a darles ni un punto más.


----------



## Claca (26 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Se me ha pasado dar los niveles, del contado: largo 250, stop 235. No vamos a darles ni un punto más.



Fuera. Ir en contra tendencia es lo que tiene, pero a veces viene bien calmar un poco el yo ludópata. En estos casos, siempre stop pegado al culo.


----------



## Wbuffete (26 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Fuera. Ir en contra tendencia es lo que tiene, pero a veces viene bien calmar un poco el yo ludópata. En estos casos, siempre stop pegado al culo.



Ya somos dos,colega.

Amplío el SP y me aseguro 40p


----------



## Wbuffete (26 May 2011)

Ibex rojo
CAC rojo


----------



## Wbuffete (26 May 2011)

Amplío el Sp y me aseguro 100p

Hasta el lunes burbus!!


----------



## Abner (26 May 2011)

¿Jodé, cómo ha cambiado el cuento con respecto a esta mañana no?. ¿Ha habido notición o algo?


----------



## rafaxl (26 May 2011)

up!!! noticion si, el paro semanal subio en usa a 424.000 y el pib salio 1,8% en vez de 2,1% esperado, por eso ahora mismo sube el dow y el sp.

A USA que le hace falta para despeñarse de buena manera??


----------



## @@strom (26 May 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> up!!! noticion si, el paro semanal subio en usa a 424.000 y el pib salio 1,8% en vez de 2,1% esperado, por eso ahora mismo sube el dow y el sp.
> 
> A USA que le hace falta para despeñarse de buena manera??




Esto es lo que pasa:


----------



## Claca (26 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX, ya con el doble suelo activado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy el IBEX ha sido muy noble, cumpliendo con el doble suelo y girándose en la zona de resistencias indicada:







En rojo marco la zona de resistencias más importante. Vamos a ver si realmente tenemos un canal, si bien en cualquier caso la directriz bajista del expansivo también se encargaría de poner a prueba el precio, zona pues complicada. Muy relevante cómo han reproducido esta situación los grandes bancos, frenando también en resistencias relevantes en clave diaria (no hay gráfico porque es un coñazo colgar uno por uno y estoy muy vago, sorry).

Como zona de soporte de muy corto hay que vigilar los 10.140, pues probablemente por debajo volveríamos a probar la zona de mínimos en el entorno de los 10.040.

PD: El sector bancario europeo tampoco ha logrado superar la resistencia.


----------



## Claca (27 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pues nada, más de un 10% que se ha dejado ya. Ahora, no obstante, sí se nos presenta una oportunidad de compra para el corto plazo aprovechando la cercanía de la directriz alcista y la resistencia superada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Claca dijo:


> NHH, en detalle:



Veamos qué tal va la operativa en NHH:







Vamos bien. Efectivamente, rompió por arriba. El objetivo son los 5,73 euros. Es posible que nos ofrezca un precio mejor, pero ya veremos llegado el caso.


----------



## Claca (27 May 2011)

El IBEX está ahora justo en el techo del canal, con esa directriz bajista a pocos puntos, también en la zona de los máximos de ayer. Resistencia, por lo tanto, muy importante.

De superarse, el camino quedaría despejado hasta los 10.420.


----------



## @@strom (27 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El IBEX está ahora justo en el techo del canal, con esa directriz bajista a pocos puntos, también en la zona de los máximos de ayer. Resistencia, por lo tanto, muy importante.
> 
> De superarse, el camino quedaría despejado hasta los 10.420.



Ibex y euro en la parte alta del canal.
Si se superan ya podriamos estar hablando de figuras de agotamiento.
Interesante.


----------



## @@strom (27 May 2011)

Por cierto la media de 200 sesiones en gráfico semanal del CAC40 en los 4024 puntos ahora mismo. 
Ojito a ese nivel.


----------



## @@strom (27 May 2011)

Por cierto Claca, a ver que te parece esta. Una de las directoras del Ndx, INTEL.
Posible HCH invertido , el volumen concuerda y tal.
Te pongo a largo y medio plazo. 













Por cierto entre largo en 20$.


----------



## Claca (27 May 2011)

Gracias por los gráficos y felicidades por la entrada.

A ver, el problema que veo yo a la hora de considerar este HCHi, es la situación del mismo en el gráfico: 













Está justo en un lateral que lleva gestándose dos años, con una resistencia por arriba muy fuerte. Mientras no se supere, yo no tendría demasiadas esperanzas en que cumpla. Si lograra traspasar la resi, entonces veo el precio en los 25,8 y en el entorno de los 26 se vería si puede continuar subiendo.

Es un valor muy lateral en el tiempo y hay que tener ese chip en mente, creo. Sobre la bajista, a tan largo plazo la más sutil modificación en la trayectoria de la misma da niveles muy distintos, así que es muy difícil afirmar si la ha superado o no y, especialmente, si en estos momentos se encuentra por encima, por eso he colgado el gráfico a dos meses, para tener una perspectiva más clara del muy largo plazo.

Un saludo y, por favor, postea más. Personalmente agradezco mucho este tipo de posts.


----------



## Claca (27 May 2011)

La resistencia en el IBEX ha dado para unos cortos muy buenos ¿eh? Hasta el foro se ha caído.


----------



## Adriangtir (27 May 2011)

Una pregunta a los entendidos(cualquiera entiende más que yo, osea que para todo el mundo), que os parece comprar acciones de telefónica a largo plazo, por el tema de los dividendos tan majos que están dando.

Gracias


----------



## Claca (27 May 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Una pregunta a los entendidos(cualquiera entiende más que yo, osea que para todo el mundo), que os parece comprar acciones de telefónica a largo plazo, por el tema de los dividendos tan majos que están dando.
> 
> Gracias



Esto:



Claca dijo:


> Sobre invertir a largo plazo, sin miramientos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El dividendo se descuenta del precio, así que la tendencia sigue ejerciendo una influencia muy importante en todo esto. Invertir a largo plazo teniendo en cuenta el dividendo sin vigilar el valor es una mala idea, sólo hay que echar un vistazo a la mayoría de los gráficos para darse cuenta.


----------



## Claca (27 May 2011)

Buenos señores, les dejo. Suerte en sus decisiones.


----------



## Adriangtir (27 May 2011)

Gracias Claca!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 May 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Una pregunta a los entendidos(cualquiera entiende más que yo, osea que para todo el mundo), que os parece comprar acciones de telefónica a largo plazo, por el tema de los dividendos tan majos que están dando.
> 
> Gracias




Te hablo como otro iniciado, mi padre tiene un buen capital metido en acciones de tef por el tema del dividendo, y la verdad es que la rentabilidad es mejor que cualquier deposito, la ultima gran compra que hizo fue en mayo del año pasado, por lo que tiene incluso plusvalias. Hace dos semanas dieron otro dividendo, supongo que el siguiente sera para diciembre no?


----------



## ghkghk (27 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ha chocado con los 39.25 ::
> 
> Vaya ojo...




Rotos... Veremos hasta dónde.


----------



## Wbuffete (27 May 2011)

Buenas tardes
No pensaba volver hasta el Lunes,pero inesperadamente tengo tiempo.
A pesar de la buena operativa de ayer, el gap ha rebasado mi SP y me lo he ::
Lo que podía haber sido un 6% de beneficio se queda en 0,9% :´(

Cause shit happens!!

Voy a ver si abro una cuenta en imageshack o algo que quiero colgar gráficos que no duelan a la vista.
S2


----------



## Efren (27 May 2011)

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 27-Mayo-2011


----------



## @@strom (27 May 2011)

Dow, sp y compo por encima de la media de 50 sesionesienso:


----------



## morgan (27 May 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Os quería preguntar por un valor al que suelo operar en largo y que este año me ha dado buenos resultados. Abengoa.
> 
> Estoy pensando en volver a entrar en largo si cae hasta los 20 euros, pero visto el percal, me surgen dudas. ¿Alguien podría decirme como ve el tema de soportes/resistencias?.
> 
> Un saludo.



Me autoquoteo para darle gracias a la voz que me habla y me dice a veces cosas como esta. Hoy me ha dado una buena alegría intradía :Baile:. Aunque la cosa anda muy volatil para arriba y para abajo y he largado a última hora no vaya a ser que pase algo el fin de semana y me lleve un susto el lunes. En fin, la suerte del que no tiene ni zorra.

Estaba mirando a la otra niña de mis ojos, Gamesa y ... ¿Ven lo mismo que yo?

Esta es gamesa:







Si no me fallan los ojos, está haciendo un hch de manual.

En resumen, que en teoría debería andar un tiempo entre los 6 - 6,50 y si perdiera los 6 con volumen, lo suyo sería ponerse corto hasta que llegue entre los 5,50 y los 5.

¿Como lo veis?


----------



## Claca (29 May 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Me autoquoteo para darle gracias a la voz que me habla y me dice a veces cosas como esta. Hoy me ha dado una buena alegría intradía :Baile:. Aunque la cosa anda muy volatil para arriba y para abajo y he largado a última hora no vaya a ser que pase algo el fin de semana y me lleve un susto el lunes. En fin, la suerte del que no tiene ni zorra.
> 
> Estaba mirando a la otra niña de mis ojos, Gamesa y ... ¿Ven lo mismo que yo?
> 
> ...



Esta noche me ha saltado el stop de largos para el plan que tenía y me toca dormir solo, así que aprovecho para hacer otro tipo de deberes como un buen friki 

Lo que te dije de ABG... 



Claca dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Celebro que te hayas animado a participar, Calopez te lo agradece.
> 
> ...



Ahora:







Rompió por abajo, como era de esperar. Muy peligroso. 

La jugada te ha salido bien, pero viendo el gráfico, se puede decir que has tenido suerte cerrando la posi por la findefobia. Hasta que no cierre por encima de los 21,40, es más carne de cortos que otra cosa. Hay que recordar que no sólo se ha girado perdiendo un nivel importante, sino que lo ha hecho tras efectuar un impactante quintuple máximo en el entorno de los 24 euros.

En cuanto a GAM:







Se acerca a una importante zona de soporte, de HCH, de momento, nada de nada.


----------



## morgan (29 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Lo que te dije de ABG...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, claca.

En esto a veces también hay que tener suerte . En cuanto a ABG, en 22 había iniciado un impulso a la baja que pensaba que pararía en 20, como por suerte así fué. Me esperaba un rebote de cerca de 1 puntito. Por eso, cuando llegó a 20,70 salí pitando. Ahora espero otro impulso a la baja, esta vez hasta los 19,y ahí espero que dé un rebotillo como este. Además, el hecho de que comentaras que tiene pinta de ir a 19, me hace pensar que es probable que sea así. De momento, si cae por debajo de 20,45 , me pongo corto hasta ver si llega a los 19 y algo, para pasar luego a largo, esperando un meneillo como el del viernes.

Si entrara a corto y volviera a los 20,75 del viernes, cierro con mi owned :o.

Respecto a gamesa, sigo pensando que si pierde los 6 y cierra por los 5,90 o así, podría haber guano.

Por cierto, el otro día leí que Cesar Alierta tiene en su cartera acciones de iberia, compradas en 3 tacadas. ¿Es buena opción IAG?ienso:


----------



## Claca (30 May 2011)

El server de Calopez sí que da para unos buenos cortos, madre mía, como falla el muy cabrón. Bajista total, la tendencia es clara aunque el jefe comente que las previsiones son muy positivas de cara al futuro.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El server de Calopez sí que da para unos buenos cortos, madre mía, como falla el muy cabrón. Bajista total, la tendencia es clara *aunque el jefe comente que las previsiones son muy positivas de cara al futuro.*



Está calentando el valor.


----------



## pollastre (30 May 2011)

Ainssss, por favor, qué mierda de sesión.

Cuando los grandes leoncios están cerrados o de vacaciones, esto es insoportable.

Y luego todavía hay quien arremete contra ellos, o critica a las maquinitas HFT...

Esto de los leoncios es como la canción: "Sin tí no soy nada..." ::

Hala, a echarnos un vino. Día absolutamente perdido.


----------



## morgan (30 May 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ainssss, por favor, qué mierda de sesión.
> 
> Cuando los grandes leoncios están cerrados o de vacaciones, esto es insoportable.
> 
> ...



No recuerdo haber visto nunca una sesión tan parada. He abierto un corto a primera hora de la mañana y lo he cerrado al final prácticamente igual (con ligeras perdidas).Paso de quedarme dentro. Y es que casi ni se ha movido. Mañana a esperar una tendencia, a ver por donde se sale.

Lo único destacable gam, que ha subido a 6,50. A ver si lo supera bien o tira para abajo. Pero el que haya entrado largo hoy, ha dado un buen pelotazo.


----------



## tonuel (30 May 2011)

Buenas muyayos...

Acaban de poner lo del forex en R4 y me está entrando otra vez el gusanillo... :ouch:


¿alguno lo ha probado ya...? :fiufiu:

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Claca (31 May 2011)

Iba a decir, objeivo los 10.400, pero ya se han alcanzado.


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2011)

otra vez p'arriba... hay que joderse...


----------



## pyn (31 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Iba a decir, objeivo los 10.400, pero ya se han alcanzado.



Fran había dicho objetivo 10460 en 3 sesiones. Ahí andamos.


----------



## Claca (31 May 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Fran había dicho objetivo 10460 en 3 sesiones. Ahí andamos.



Esta es la zona más importante de resistencia, a ver como lo digiere el IBEX, porque muchos valores están en resistencias o cerca de ellas.


----------



## ghkghk (31 May 2011)

Si superase el 10.460 con relativa facilidad (que no será) ¿cuál creéis que es el objetivo?


----------



## Claca (31 May 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si superase el 10.460 con relativa facilidad (que no será) ¿cuál creéis que es el objetivo?



Los 10.700

Situación IBEX:


----------



## Claca (31 May 2011)

Y tampoco sería descabellado. Piensa una cosa, precisamente por el hecho de estar en resistencia, si es superada, en muchos valores tendríamos figuras de vuelta al alza. 

También comenté que en semanal se aprecia que el IBEX está en un lateral de laterales y que por ello lo mejor es no comerse la cabeza e ir a tramos. Pues que así sea.


----------



## Claca (31 May 2011)

EBRO en soporte de medio plazo:







PD: Le he metido una carguita, stop en 15,52.


----------



## rafaxl (31 May 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> otra vez p'arriba... hay que joderse...



Parece mentira que no sepa Ud. que solo se puede subir, cuando se baja es por accidente. Cuanto peores son las noticias patrias y de alrededores mas fuerte se hace la mierda esta.


----------



## pyn (31 May 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Y tampoco sería descabellado. Piensa una cosa, precisamente por el hecho de estar en resistencia, si es superada, en muchos valores tendríamos figuras de vuelta al alza.
> 
> También comenté que en semanal se aprecia que el IBEX está en un lateral de laterales y que por ello lo mejor es no comerse la cabeza e ir a tramos. Pues que así sea.



La sitación técnica es demasiado "evidente", si a eso le sumamos la inminente intervención a Grecia, los cortos son de libro. Así que jugando con la psicología de sentimiento contrario, largosX3.


----------



## Fran200 (31 May 2011)

pyn dijo:


> La sitación técnica es demasiado "evidente", si a eso le sumamos la inminente intervención a Grecia, los cortos son de libro. Así que jugando con la psicología de sentimiento contrario, largosX3.



Sería más correcto decir Psicología social: Grupos, masas y su comportamiento. Algo muy importante en este mundo.8:


----------



## pyn (31 May 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Sería más correcto decir Psicología social: Grupos, masas y su comportamiento. Algo muy importante en este mundo.8:



Game theory.


----------



## rafaxl (31 May 2011)

Subo el hilo para comentaros lo que estan haciendo las agencias de calificacion (que ya sabemos todos de quien son) con Japon. Hoy le toca a Moody's.



Carpatos dijo:


> Moodys ha puesto hoy en revisión la deuda pública japonesa para un posible downgrade. El rating actual es de Aa2.
> Los argumentos de la Agencia se centran tanto en la debilidad del crecimiento (y perspectivas) y en la débil respuesta de las autoridades a la acumulación de deuda. Al final, falta de una política fiscal coherente. Advierte sobre las consecuencias en términos de financiación si se produce una escalada en los tipos de interés del mercado.
> La Agencia de rating puso el outlook en negativo en febrero, antes del Terremoto.
> Además, advierte que si no se toman las medidas de ajuste fiscal adelantadas para junio (reforma fiscal) esto podría suponer poner en riesgo el nivel de rating de Aa.
> ...



Estos tipos quieren quitarse a todos del medio como sea, pero ellos ojo, triple A con excelencia y carta de recomendacion.


----------



## Claca (31 May 2011)

Y no obstante, seguimos igual. Este gráfico lo vengo colgando desde hace meses, aunque le he añadido un par de líneas:







El escenario de un gran techo de mercado sigue con el mismo cuerpo.


----------



## rafaxl (31 May 2011)

Sabeis porque el petroleo esta tan fuerte?? sube 2,5 dolares hoy pero la semana pasada subio bastante tambien.

Gracias.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (31 May 2011)

vaya dia que lleva el churribex. asi cualquiera, a base de red bulls cada vez que toca tomarse un respiro..

claca: su grafico del ibex es casi el mismo que tengo aqui en casa. es bueno comparar. gracias.

suerte que las ultimas semanas el aburrimiento del churribex se hace mas sosportable gracias al tenis. Ahora mismo hay dos mozas dandole a la raqueta, despues Monfils-Federer.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (31 May 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Sabeis porque el petroleo esta tan fuerte?? sube 2,5 dolares hoy pero la semana pasada subio bastante tambien.
> 
> Gracias.



a lo mejor es culpa de los iranies que han provocado este aumento repentino de consumo en alemania 

Iran retiene dos horas en el aire el avion de Angela Merkel - ABC.es
La canciller alemana, que volaba a la India en un viaje oficial, fue obligadada a dar vueltas sobre Turquía hasta recibir un permiso para cruzar el país de Ahmadineyad


----------



## rafaxl (31 May 2011)

Dato de PMI de Chicago peor desde noviembre de 2009.

Pasa de 67,6 a 56,6. Esto hay que celebrarlo, ya huele una nueva QE... o no?? pero bueno, mal dato = bolsa fuerte (al menos ultimamente).


----------



## morgan (31 May 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Parece mentira que no sepa Ud. que solo se puede subir, cuando se baja es por accidente. Cuanto peores son las noticias patrias y de alrededores mas fuerte se hace la mierda esta.



Hay que ver como se enfada usted cuando esto sube .

Al final, por encima de las noticias, esto es un juego en el que el perro grande (o los leones como se prefiera) deciden por donde va el tinglao este.

Los cuatro mindudis a los que nos mola este juego solo tratamos de intuir por donde va a ir el perro grande. Hay veces que aciertas y otras te equivocas. Para mi, la clave del juego es que cuando te entre la sensación de que te has equivocado o te entran dudas sobre tu estrategia, el tener la intuición y la rapidez necesaria para deshacer enseguida. 

Yo pensaba que esta semana habría guano. Ayer me puse corto, y cerré a última hora porque la calma chicha de ayer me sembró muchas dudas. Podía haber caído a la baja y haber acertado, con lo que habría dejado de ganar, pero es mil veces mejor dejar de ganar que perder. Hubo suerte o.

Y hoy es uno de esos días en que es fácil seguir al perro grande.


----------



## rosonero (31 May 2011)

De Cárpatos:	_Bank of Ireland se desploma casi el 25 % tras decir que quiere impagar hasta el 90% de su deuda subordinada, hay que recordar que este banco está participado en un 36% por el estado. _ ::

y 

_Bank of Ireland dice que quiere forzar a los inversores a un acuerdo para que pierdan el 90% del valor de la deuda subordinada _ ::

Contrarestando el rumor del visto bueno de Alemania sobre Grecia 

Pd. Buenas tardes y tal


----------



## rafaxl (31 May 2011)

Vaya pepinazo han pegado los usanos, ultimo cuarto de hora classic made in USA feat. Bernanke.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (31 May 2011)

Ahora todo el mundo se pone alcista, esto es un sin vivir, que si nos vamos a los 10650 y luego a los 10800, quizas a los 11000. Así y todo, yo sigo pensando que toca cambiar el sentido del juego pronto, vamos a ver esa resistencia del SP 1340-1345 como la sortea y luego los leoncios dirán ( uffff ha cerrado en máximos, tiene toda la pinta de seguir hasta el infinito y más allá?. Fran y MM por dónde van los tiros?


----------



## Claca (31 May 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Ahora todo el mundo se pone alcista, esto es un sin vivir, que si nos vamos a los 10650 y luego a los 10800, quizas a los 11000. Así y todo, yo sigo pensando que toca cambiar el sentido del juego pronto, vamos a ver esa resistencia del SP 1340-1345 como la sortea y luego los leoncios dirán ( uffff ha cerrado en máximos, tiene toda la pinta de seguir hasta el infinito y más allá?. Fran y MM por dónde van los tiros?



En realidad tampoco ha cambiado el panorama, seguimos igual desde hace semanas. En consecuencia, lo mejor es estar tranquilitos entrando en aquellos valores que pueden funcionar bien independientemente de lo que haga el mercado. La semana pasada recomendé NHH, planteando una entrada a corto con su stop y todo, con un objetivo mínimo de un 6% -que está a puntito de alcanzar-, algo que no me veréis hacer a menudo:







De esto, ningún comentario, eso sí, mientras, todos perdiendo el culo por lo que pueda hacer el IBEX, el SP500 o el chicharro de turno. A veces me pregunto si la gente quiere ganar dinero o simplemente estresarse, yo el primero.

Sobre el SP500:







Puede volver sobre los 1.360 con facilidad.


----------



## pollastre (1 Jun 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Y hoy es uno de esos días en que es fácil seguir al perro grande.




Hoy era muy fácil seguir al "perro grande" como Ud. dice, pero por otras razones distintas de las que Ud. sospecha.

El Jueves y el Viernes pasado, los "perros grandes" fueron [sorprendentemente] torpes. Todos los algoritmos saltaron chillando como locos cuando hicieron varias operaciones importantes en dark pools cuyas contrapartidas en el mercado público eran sorprendentemente obvias. 

La DP elegida, fuera quien fuera, no debía tener liquidez propia en ese momento y hubo de drenarla cuidadosamente, durante dos o tres sesiones, de la liquidez pública. Suficiente para que los algoritmos de alerta temprana saltasen como resortes (o al menos los míos lo hicieron). Fran200 sabe de qué estoy hablando.

Yo [1] jamás dejo posiciones abiertas overnight, y [2] jamás rompo mis reglas de trading; por esa razón no tomé este trade tan evidente. 

No obstante, debo reconocer que era de cajón quedarse largo el Viernes a última hora, para obtener +200 pipolettos prácticamente regalados el mismo Lunes. Como así finalmente ocurrió.

Al fin y al cabo, no todos los días sus "perros grandes" comenten errores tan visibles como los de la semana pasada.


edit: perdón, quise decir "obtener los +200 pipolettos" el Martes; olvidé por un momento que la sesión del Lunes fue inexistente.


----------



## aksarben (1 Jun 2011)

Continúa en: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...666-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-junio-2011-a.html


----------

